# Bataleon 2012 Q & A



## phile00

Wiredsport said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Back from SIA in Denver and just visited a long and winding thread here full of questions about 2012 Bataleon.
> 
> I spent a bunch of time with Bataleon guys and will be happy to answer any Q's abot the upcoming line.
> 
> As an up front, Bataleon had a breakthrough year in 2011 and is going to explode in 2012. TBT has come of age! On a graphics front, the boards look insane (way better even than the pictures I am seeing). A new pressing process allows the TBT to show through the topsheet. This is not a performance thing, but it does help riders to visualize the tech.
> 
> The Evil Twin SE and the Women's FeelBetter (yeaaahh!) look ill.
> 
> STOKED!!!!!


This is awesome. Bataleon is a really cool company and I think they make great boards. I've ridden two and have been pretty stoked on both. It was cool to see Halldor warming up on the 2012 ET. It's legit technology and it's neat to see that Bataleon is the only company doing it. I have two boards in my quiver now, Burton Custom cambered and Bataleon ET. 

As far as questions- are they changing the TBT specs on any of their classic boards? Are they coming out with any new models? Any new tech? 

EDIT: I scoped out some pictures and the TBT looks more drastic on a lot of boards this year. The 08/09 Goliath and the 10/11 ET seem to have the right amount of TBT in that they're not catchy and perform quite well. They had a good balance between carving performance and playfulness. I hope the more drastic TBT (if my eyes are correct) doesn't unbalance that too much.


----------



## Wiredsport

phile00 said:


> This is awesome. Bataleon is a really cool company and I think they make great boards. I've ridden two and have been pretty stoked on both. It was cool to see Halldor warming up on the 2012 ET. It's legit technology and it's neat to see that Bataleon is the only company doing it. I have two boards in my quiver now, Burton Custom cambered and Bataleon ET.
> 
> As far as questions- are they changing the TBT specs on any of their classic boards? Are they coming out with any new models? Any new tech?


Yes.

The biggest change is to the TBT structure itself. For 2012 TBT extends further out to the tip and tail. Where it used to end at the contact points, it now runs smothly all the way to the tips. The nose and tail ramps have been updated on every model becoming moderately longer and smoother. Along with the TBT change, this dramatically smoothes the contours and reduces petential grab spots. These are further refinements to an already refined product. You will also see a reshaping of the tip and tail to more blunted outlines. This is great for reduced swing weight, stability in presses, power in ollies, etc. 4 different carbon layups are being used in different models in 2012.

You will also see additions of 4 new models: The *Disaster* Twin at $359.95, The *FeelBetter* Women's Twin at $349.95, *Whatever* All mountain Freestyle at $399.95, *Enemy* All mountain Freestyle at $799.95

We are stoked to see 3 new models under $400.00! As Bataleon grows it becomes more economical for them to bring this insane tech at lower price points.

So cool to see core products like this exploding.


----------



## phile00

Wiredsport said:


> Yes.
> 
> The biggest change is to the TBT structure itself. For 2012 TBT extends further out to the tip and tail. Where it used to end at the contact points, it now runs smothly all the way to the tips. The nose and tail ramps have been updated on every model becoming moderately longer and smoother. Along with the TBT change, this dramatically smoothes the contours and reduces petential grab spots. These are further refinements to an already refined product. You will also see a reshaping of the tip and tail to more blunted outlines. This is great for reduced swing weight, stability in presses, power in ollies, etc. 4 different carbon layups are being used in different models in 2012.
> 
> You will also see additions of 4 new models: The Disaster Twin at $359.95, The FeelBetter Women's Twin at $349.95, Whatever All mountain Freestyle at $399.95, Enemy All mountain Freestyle at $799.95
> 
> We are stoked to see 3 new models under $400.00! As Bataleon grows it becomes more economical for them to bring this insane tech at lower price points.
> 
> So cool to see core products like this exploding.


Wow, the TBT is extended for all models. That's really interesting. I was actually going to mention in my first post that I had hoped they made the tip/tail thinner like ride/burton boards. I like the look of the new blunted shapes. I'm excited to read some reviews once people get on these. I know why they elongated the nose and tail... My ET classic sucks ass in powder. It is literally bearable and that's about it. Now it seems these new designs really will trump rocker designs in just about every category.

Just thought this was cool> Looking at the general board specs from 08/09 to 10/11 The 08/09 149 Goliath (discontinued size) has the same effective edge as the 10/11 153 Goilath. I bet all the specs are the same. not sure about 09/10 but it looks like they've already elongated the nose and tail as the years progressed. Specs can be compared with the two links below 

Bataleon Goliath Snowboard 2009 | evo
BATALEON SNOWBOARDS | Triple Base Tech, the best thing to happen to snowboards since edges.


----------



## xB01S0NxBARRYx

If you can remember, what are the smallest sizes for all the 2012 lineup? Thanks man


----------



## Wiredsport

xB01S0NxBARRYx said:


> If you can remember, what are the smallest sizes for all the 2012 lineup? Thanks man


Bataleon Disaster 2012 - 148
Bataleon Airobic 2012 - 148
Bataleon Distortia 2012 - 143
Bataleon Evil Twin 2012 - 149
Bataleon Evil Twin Artist Edition 2012 - 152
Bataleon Riot 2012 - 151
Bataleon Fun Kink 2012 - 148
Bataleon FeelBetter 2012 - 143
Bataleon Whatever 2012 - 150
Bataleon Goliath 2012 - 150
Bataleon Violenza 2012 - 146
Bataleon The Jam 2012 - 156
Bataleon Enemy 2012 - 157
Bataleon Omni 2012 - 158
Bataleon Undisputed 2012 - 163


----------



## xB01S0NxBARRYx

thanks. When is the release date? Im actually curious as to when most companies release all the 2012 gear. I don't want to buy something full price when the next years product comes out in 2 months


----------



## Wiredsport

xB01S0NxBARRYx said:


> thanks. When is the release date? Im actually curious as to when most companies release all the 2012 gear. I don't want to buy something full price when the next years product comes out in 2 months


Early fall is typical. Bataleon is great about getting product on the shelves early. This year we received them at the end of August.


----------



## WHOisDAN

Is Bataleon the only company that has a synthduded base? Not quite sintered?

How does the Bataleon Evil Twin compare to the Never Summer Evo in terms of stiffness?

I thought the 2011 Goliath felt like a freeride board compared to my Never Summer SL. 

I'm glad to see more sizes. The 149 Evil Twin looks very tempting.


----------



## Nivek

ETs a just a bit stiffer in the tips than an Evo. More well rounded.

Also, the Whatever was one of the most fun boards I have ridden.


----------



## phile00

Nivek said:


> ETs a just a bit stiffer in the tips than an Evo. More well rounded.
> 
> Also, the Whatever was one of the most fun boards I have ridden.


Damn you even got to demo some bataleon boards? What exactly is the target of the whatever? Do you know it's specs? Care to give a review?


----------



## Wiredsport

phile00 said:


> What exactly is the target of the whatever? Do you know it's specs? Care to give a review?


*Bataleon Whatever 2012*

Shape: Freestyle TBT, Outline Shape: Twin, Flex Pattern: Twin, Flex Rating: 7/10, Setback: None

Biax Laminate, Extruded, 20 inserts, Lightning Edge, "Core" Core.

Whatever the Conditions, Whatever the Terrain...you get it. This is designed to be a one board quiver for the New Bataleon rider.


----------



## Nivek

Wiredsport said:


> *Bataleon Whatever 2012*
> 
> Shape: Freestyle TBT, Outline Shape: Twin, Flex Pattern: Twin, Flex Rating: 7/10, Setback: None
> 
> Biax Laminate, Extruded, 20 inserts, Lightning Edge, "Core" Core.
> 
> Whatever the Conditions, Whatever the Terrain...you get it. This is designed to be a one board quiver for the New Bataleon rider.


I did not feel as though it was a 7. Felt more like a 5.

Anywho, review will come here if angrysnowboarder.com doesn't need it. Later rather than sooner I'd guess. Not a big deal since you can't buy one till August anyways.

Just know that it is in my top 5 favorite most fun snowboards I have ridden.


----------



## Wiredsport

Nivek said:


> I did not feel as though it was a 7. Felt more like a 5.
> QUOTE]
> 
> From our blog:
> 
> Trying to get an accurate idea of how a specific board will flex in comparison to others? Watch out! There is more marketing misinformation and straight out nonsense published about flexibility than about most other elements of snowboard fit. Finding the correct flex (stiffness and feel) is crucial, but it won't be found in a single number printed on a fit chart.
> 
> Let's clear one thing up straight off. There is no industry standard for flex. That is to say, what one company considers a "4" has no direct relation to another company's "4" or "Medium Soft", or "Less Harsh". That's correct, boards that carry the same number may (and usually do) have an entirely different feel.
> 
> OK, so that makes it tricky to compare one brand to another, but what about within a brand? Even here, big problems exist. Most brands are still putting a single flex rating on an entire model. That is to say, this year's Travis White pro model gets a flex rating of "2", but what? It's rated a 2 in both 149 cm and in 163 cm? Hey now, the chart says that those two sizes are rated for riders separated by 70 lbs, how can the flex rating be the same? Wait, you say, they are rating the overall flex of the model so it could be compared to other models of the same brand of a similar size. The problem there is that board designer’s change the flex of each model at different size breaks to achieve the feel that they are after for that specific model. In other words, the difference in flex between a 149 and a 154 in one model may be far greater than the flex difference between those same sizes in another model. Additionally, many times a rider will be deciding between two sizes of the same model. Does the 157 really have the same flex as the 159? If so, why are the weight ratings for those sizes so different?
> 
> The biggest confusing factor, however, comes from the improvements in flex control technologies that have evolved over the past decade. A board that is designed to have a buttery soft tip and tail with a firm mid section flexes far differently than a constant flex board designed for a similar rider size. It is not that it is necessarily more or less flexible, but that the flex characteristics are entirely different. To get around this issue, certain companies have switched from a flex rating to a feel rating. This is a step from bad to worse. There is simply no way to compare these complex relationships in a single number or term. It would be equal to comparing a tangerine to a pineapple using a fruitiness scale, rated 1 to 10.
> 
> What is the answer? The only way to figure out the flex component is to dig deeper. Getting the info on the core weight range that a model and size were developed for and understanding the flex characteristic of that model is the only way to get the correct flex for your needs.


----------



## Nivek

I get all that, I've been riding for quite some time and sell this snowboard stuff. I'm not new to the nuances of snowboards.

No, you can't compare numbers between companies. An experienced rider can compare in a companies line. They call their stiffest boards 7's. So to call the Whatever a 7 to me just seems wrong. It is not near the stiffness of a Jam or Undisputed.

It felt to me just shy of mid-stiff for a park board in a 153 and I weigh 145. So in that case to say that it ranks with the stiffest of the rest of the Bataleon line just doesn't add up.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Numerical values are a crock of shit and completely made up with no quantifiable test with results to back it up.


----------



## Wiredsport

BurtonAvenger said:


> Numerical values are a crock of shit and completely made up with no quantifiable test with results to back it up.


That is the Cliff Notes version


----------



## Biornus

I'm 6'1 tall, weight 80 kg and have a US12 size boot. I am riding a Goliath 161W, and LOVING it!

I would like to get a more freestyleboard for next year, at least a lot shorter one, to make rotations etc. easier. I've heard the Whatever as a suggestion, would you have any other ideas?


----------



## Wiredsport

Biornus said:


> I'm 6'1 tall, weight 80 kg and have a US12 size boot. I am riding a Goliath 161W, and LOVING it!
> 
> I would like to get a more freestyleboard for next year, at least a lot shorter one, to make rotations etc. easier. I've heard the Whatever as a suggestion, would you have any other ideas?


Evil Twin 156 Wide. Poke those 1080's :cheeky4:

Goliath/ET - That is like a Bataleon Dream pack.


----------



## Biornus

Wiredsport said:


> Evil Twin 156 Wide. Poke those 1080's :cheeky4:
> 
> Goliath/ET - That is like a Bataleon Dream pack.


They've made a wide!? OMBBQ! :thumbsup:


----------



## earl_je

sounds like I've found my next board... :thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport

Biornus said:


> They've made a wide!? OMBBQ! :thumbsup:


Yes, and a Bataleon Evil Twin 2012 159 Wide.

*Bataleon Evil Twin 2012 156 Wide*:

264 waist. Eyeballing it at 27.4 at the center inserts. Contact 118, Tip/Tail 30.5, Setback 0, radius 8.05, Outline Twin, Flex rating 6-7-6.

Also:

Bataleon Airobic 2012 156 Wide
Bataleon Whatever 2012 158 Wide

Also an additional wide in the Goliath line:

Bataleon Goliath 2012 157 Wide
Bataleon Goliath 2012 160 Wide
Bataleon Goliath 2012 163 Wide


----------



## jonas007

Wiredsport said:


> *Bataleon Whatever 2012*
> 
> Shape: Freestyle TBT, Outline Shape: Twin, Flex Pattern: Twin, Flex Rating: 7/10, Setback: None
> 
> Biax Laminate, Extruded, 20 inserts, Lightning Edge, "Core" Core.
> 
> Whatever the Conditions, Whatever the Terrain...you get it. This is designed to be a one board quiver for the New Bataleon rider.


Sounds a lot like the Riot. How is this different?


----------



## Boosted7

It looks like the Whatever has a freestyle TBT profile instead of the twin TBT that the Airobic, ET, and Riot have. It's also extruded instead of the Riot's sintered. It's kinda like a mixture of a Goliath/Riot maybe? or the Jam/Riot?


----------



## Wiredsport

Boosted7 said:


> It looks like the Whatever has a freestyle TBT profile instead of the twin TBT that the Airobic, ET, and Riot have. It's also extruded instead of the Riot's sintered. It's kinda like a mixture of a Goliath/Riot maybe? or the Jam/Riot?


The Riot and the ET use *Twin TBT*, but the Airobic 2012 uses *Jib TBT* as does the new Disaster 2012.

Also, Bataleon is categorizing the Whatever and the Goliath "Freestyle", while the Riot is categorized "Park Freestyle". The Jam is categorized "All Mountain Freestyle".

Also, note the construction differences:

Whatever: Core Core, Bi ax Laminate, Extruded base
Goliath: Core Core, Tri ax Laminate, Sintered base
Riot: Core Core, Tri ax Laminate, Sintered base


----------



## jonas007

Wow, they've added some new categories. Can't wait to see the catalog. i've been enjoying my 09 Riot but feel the need of something more playful. Taking a serious look at the ET.


----------



## Wiredsport

jonas007 said:


> So the Whatever is a blend of the Riot and ET with the shape of the Goliath.


Every shape in Bataleon's line except for the ET Classic has changed for 2012.


----------



## Boosted7

So the Goliath has a sintered base this year?

Will the ET also have a sintered base, or will that still be the extruded/sintered blend?


----------



## Wiredsport

Boosted7 said:


> So the Goliath has a sintered base this year?
> 
> Will the ET also have a sintered base, or will that still be the extruded/sintered blend?


All 3 of the ET's (ET, ET Classic, and Artist Series) and the Goliath have sinterred bases for 2012.


----------



## WHOisDAN

Wiredsport said:


> All 3 of the ET's (ET, ET Classic, and Artist Series) and the Goliath have sinterred bases for 2012.


Well, I'm definitely sold on the ET.


----------



## BlackSnow

Do you know if the ET artist series will be offered in a wide?


----------



## Wiredsport

BlackSnow said:


> Do you know if the ET artist series will be offered in a wide?


Unfortunately, no, 152, 154, 157 only.


----------



## jonas007

Wiredsport said:


> All 3 of the ET's (ET, ET Classic, and Artist Series) and the Goliath have sinterred bases for 2012.


Now I'm REALLY wanting to trade my Riot for a ET!


----------



## The Prodigy

damn!! just bought a riot and wanna have an evil twin 2012 so bad.


can you name all ET sizes available for 2012? i'm not interested in wide boards.


"normal" edition and "artistic" edition.

which colors will the ET boards have? on pictures i saw a 154 white/red, a 156 white/blue and I don't know what else is available!


thanks!!


EDIT: just saw that it might look like a 157 ET. awesome!! gonna have it! what graphics are on the base of the ET?


----------



## Wiredsport

*Bataleon Evil Twin 2012*

149, 152, 154, 156W, 157, 159W

*Bataleon Evil Twin Classic 2012*

151, 155, 159

*Bataleon Evil Twin Artist Edition 2012*

152, 154, 157


----------



## skip11

What sizes does the goliath and jam come in? And how much stiffer is the Jam than the Goliath?


----------



## streamline

It seems like the Whatever is the baby brother to the Goliath. Similar, but the Goliath has more tech in it. I'm assuming the the Goliath goes from 150 to a 153?


----------



## Wiredsport

skip11 said:


> What sizes does the goliath and jam come in? And how much stiffer is the Jam than the Goliath?


*Bataleon Goliath 2012*

150, 153, 156, 157W,158, 160W,161, 163 W

Flex rating 6/10

*Bataleon Jam 2012*

156, 159, 161W, 162

Flex rating 5/10


----------



## skip11

Goliath is stiffer than Jam now?


----------



## Wiredsport

skip11 said:


> Goliath is stiffer than Jam now?


As mentioned earlier in this thread and elsewhere, we highly suggest not paying much attention to flex numbers. I am, of course, happy to put up the manufacturer #'s here if requested.

Consider that the Airobic is now published at 7-8-7 and the Undisputed at 3-4-4 

At the very least Bataleon has reversed its flex rating so that 1 is now the stiffest...or maybe they are just ghouling on flex ratings a little...or maybe some of both.


----------



## The Prodigy

thanks for the information!!

then the ET is still a 5-7-5 flex and the riot a 4-6-4??


which sizes does the riot come?


----------



## Wiredsport

*Bataleon Riot 2012*

151, 154, 157, 159 Wide

Flex 4-5-4

Evil Twin Flex:

Classic 5-6-5 (original shape)
Standard 6-7-6 (new shape)
Artist Edition 5-6-5 (new shape)


----------



## The Prodigy

wooow, that was fast!!

thanks u so much!!


so the ET got a little softer.


when do we get the first pictures of the new boards?


i just know the few pics from the bataleon stand. but i'd loooove to see the new ET and artist edition closely. especially the base graphics.


pumped for 2012 models though!


----------



## Wiredsport

The Prodigy said:


> wooow, that was fast!!
> 
> thanks u so much!!
> 
> 
> so the ET got a little softer.
> 
> 
> when do we get the first pictures of the new boards?
> 
> 
> i just know the few pics from the bataleon stand. but i'd loooove to see the new ET and artist edition closely. especially the base graphics.
> 
> 
> pumped for 2012 models though!


Working on getting pics.


----------



## crazyface

I'm so glad to see that they are finally making smaller boards across the entire line. Last couple years, the only thing they had that would fit me were smaller park sticks, now I can finally get an all-mountain TBT board.


----------



## extra0

as far as the new tbt tweaks, who's designing them? The guy (jorgen karlsen) who researched the original base design is a biophysics engineer...just wondering if those changing TBT (which was already pretty damned good, imo) are engineers or just riders. Is jorgen still involved with the company?


----------



## macandcheese

How would you compare the shape of the 10/11 ET Artist Edition (The antistrot one not the Parra from 09/10) to the new 11/12 shape. Same thing, I know the ET AT this year had the blunted nose for the first time... about to pick one up..


----------



## phile00

extra0 said:


> as far as the new tbt tweaks, who's designing them? The guy (jorgen karlsen) who researched the original base design is a biophysics engineer...just wondering if those changing TBT (which was already pretty damned good, imo) are engineers or just riders. Is jorgen still involved with the company?


Great question. I'm not opposed to change at all but TBT seemed to already work as advertised with no discernible compromise to my riding style or carving ability. They've extended the TBT further and it definitely has me curious.


----------



## Miguel Sanchez

What's the story with the Undisputed for next year, I've been looking at that and TBT a lot recently. I love stiff, fast boards for railing down the hill & catching an edge can be brutal, so TBT has my attention.


----------



## The Prodigy

shotgun!!



found pics on the web!!


----------



## BlackSnow

The Prodigy said:


> shotgun!!
> 
> 
> 
> found pics on the web!!


YEAHFORIT!


----------



## WHOisDAN

I think the Airobic has the best graphics for 2012. 

I was hoping that the 2012 ET spelled out Bataleon similar to this year's model.


----------



## extra0

I like the angled hand


----------



## Wiredsport

Bataleon's official 2012 Flex scale:

0 - Unbendable mega stiff
2 - Very stiff
3 - Stiff but ridable
4 - Agressive
5 - Very responsive
6 - good overall freestyle
7 - playful
8 - soft
9 - very soft / noodly
10 - wet towel

Note - We don't do stiffness. We do flex. Our flex-rate is a scale from 0 to 10 where 0 is a super stiff board and 10 is a super noodly board. In the flexrating you'll find three valuses, one for the nose-flex, one for the flex beteween the inserts and one for the tail-flex. So for example a 5-6-5 flex is a board with a medium flex that is slightly softer between the bindings.


----------



## Wiredsport

2 new TBT Flavors: *Jib TBT *and* All Mountain TBT*

Jib TBT: The triple base starts under the bindings. The center of the 3 bases is wider than on any of the other boards.

All Mountain TBT: A directional version of the Freestyle TBT where there is more angle in the nose TBT.

Also new on the Omni and Undisputed: *Backseat inserts*. This is an extra set of Wayback inserts so you can go all the way back on those mega deep days.


----------



## earl_je

felt lazy and just want a quick answer.. when are these going to be available again? tia


----------



## Wiredsport

Late August.


----------



## picturexthatt

*womens boards?*

More details on the FeelBetter and Distortia please! Which is the better park board? Changes in TBT in either of these boards??


----------



## xB01S0NxBARRYx

What is the difference between the goliath, evil twin and evil twin classic?

What is the difference between this years TBT and next years?


----------



## Wiredsport

xB01S0NxBARRYx said:


> What is the difference between the goliath, evil twin and evil twin classic?
> 
> The ET Classic is unchanged. It is the same as it has been for the lat two seasons.
> 
> The ET has the new Twin TBT. It is slighly softer than the Classic.and has a slightly softer mid section than nowe and tail.
> 
> The Goliath uses the new Freestyle TBT (narrower center base than Twin TBT), has a uniform flex pattern and is designed to be the most all around flavor of Bataleon boards.
> 
> What is the difference between this years TBT and next years?


The biggest change is to the TBT structure itself. For 2012 TBT extends further out to the tip and tail. Where it used to end at the contact points, it now runs smothly all the way to the tips. The nose and tail ramps have been updated on every model becoming moderately longer and smoother. Along with the TBT change, this dramatically smoothes the contours and reduces petential grab spots. These are further refinements to an already refined product. You will also see a reshaping of the tip and tail to more blunted outlines. This is great for reduced swing weight, stability in presses, power in ollies, etc. 4 different carbon layups are being used in different models in 2012.


----------



## Wiredsport

picturexthatt said:


> More details on the FeelBetter and Distortia please! Which is the better park board? Changes in TBT in either of these boards??


Of the women's models: 

The Distortia is the most Park/Jib oriented model. The Violenza is the most All Mountain, the Feelbetter falls between them.


----------



## Wiredsport

2012 Bataleon Evil Twin Artist Edition topsheet.


----------



## jdang307

There are some good deals on ET classics. Am I losing much if I consider the classic vs. the 2011 or 2012 ET?


----------



## extra0

I think one major difference is extruded base on 2009 and earlier, synthduded base on the 2010-11, as opposed to full sintered on 2012...and the blunted tips on the new ones

edit: oh, you mean are the new tbt tweaks worth it(?)


----------



## jdang307

Darn innovation. Always improving stuff, making you want the newer, better more expensive stuff!


----------



## tomek142




----------



## jdang307

extra0 said:


> I think one major difference is extruded base on 2009 and earlier, synthduded base on the 2010-11, as opposed to full sintered on 2012...and the blunted tips on the new ones
> 
> edit: oh, you mean are the new tbt tweaks worth it(?)


Yes, just wondering if it makes sense to fork out the extra moolah, or is the difference really miniscule


----------



## Wiredsport

jdang307 said:


> Yes, just wondering if it makes sense to fork out the extra moolah, or is the difference really miniscule


The Core of TBT will not change. This is a nuance improvement on an already refined line. The ET Classic is not changing at all for 2012 (including graphics).

Consider this: TBT basically combines two profile technologies. The boards are cambered on the center base, but if you were to follow the edge line, they are Rocker-Camber-Rocker due to the TBT lifted edges at the tips and tails. The newest TBT brings this further around the tip and tail, but they were already raised.










We have a thread going on that here:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/37496-rocker-camber-everything-between.html


----------



## xB01S0NxBARRYx

can you get the et classic 2012 in 147 still?


----------



## Wiredsport

xB01S0NxBARRYx said:


> can you get the et classic 2012 in 147 still?


No, 151 is the samllest for 2012, but you can get the (identical) 2011 in 147 and save $$$.


----------



## xB01S0NxBARRYx

Wiredsport said:


> No, 151 is the samllest for 2012, but you can get the (identical) 2011 in 147 and save $$$.


do you still think they will be floating around in the summer?


----------



## Wiredsport

xB01S0NxBARRYx said:


> do you still think they will be floating around in the summer?


Yes. 147 was not the fastest moving size so I think that it is a safe bet.


----------



## phile00

Wiredsport said:


> *Bataleon Evil Twin 2012*
> 
> 149, 152, 154, 156W, 157, 159W
> 
> *Bataleon Evil Twin Classic 2012*
> 
> 151, 155, 159
> 
> *Bataleon Evil Twin Artist Edition 2012*
> 
> 152, 154, 157


for 2010 the ET classic had the smallest length. Now the non-ET Classic has the smallest length. Weird. 

Anyhow, do you have the board specs like contact length and waist width for the 2012 ET? 2010 had more contact length but at a shorter board length. I'm thinking that if they had made a 149 ET I would have gotten that over the ET classic. When comparing the specs that seems like the only real difference. That and when I asked Bataleon they said the TBT was slightly more angled.


----------



## Wiredsport

phile00 said:


> for 2010 the ET classic had the smallest length. Now the non-ET Classic has the smallest length. Weird.
> 
> Anyhow, do you have the board specs like contact length and waist width for the 2012 ET? 2010 had more contact length but at a shorter board length. I'm thinking that if they had made a 149 ET I would have gotten that over the ET classic. When comparing the specs that seems like the only real difference. That and when I asked Bataleon they said the TBT was slightly more angled.


*Bataleon Evil Twin 2012*

* 149 / 152 / 154 / 156 W / 157 / 159 W* 

Contact 112 / 114 / 116 / 118 / 119 / 120
Tip/tail 285 / 288 / 291 / 305 / 296 / 308
Waist 246 / 249 / 251 / 264 / 255 / 266
Setback 0
Sidecut 7.65 / 7.8 / 7.9 / 8.05 / 8.1 / 8.15
Inserts 20 
Stance 57.5 / 58 / 58.5 / 59 / 59 / 60


----------



## honeycomb

Has the flex rating always been like this or is 1 being stiff and 10 being soft a new thing for 2012? Basically is an '11 Riot stiffer or softer than the evil twin? I will be buying a bataleon for next season, I want a twin with a sintered base, so I'm trying to decide if I should get an '11 riot at end of season price, or wait for a '12 ET.


----------



## Wiredsport

honeycomb said:


> Has the flex rating always been like this or is 1 being stiff and 10 being soft a new thing for 2012? Basically is an '11 Riot stiffer or softer than the evil twin? I will be buying a bataleon for next season, I want a twin with a sintered base, so I'm trying to decide if I should get an '11 riot at end of season price, or wait for a '12 ET.


Nope. 1 was the softest last year.

The Riot is a stiffer board than the ET. It is great for big pop and likes to be ridden hard. The ET is much more neutral.


----------



## macandcheese

So does the 2011 ET Artist Edition (the one with the blunted tip/tail and the Antistrot graphics) have TBT all the way to the tip and tail, or is that just the 2012.


----------



## Boosted7

Only the 2012 have the TBT all the way to the tip/tail.


----------



## jyuen

What are the major differences between the airobic and the evil twin?

Is the airobic geared towards butter and jibs and the evil twin for all around park?


----------



## phile00

Wiredsport said:


> *Bataleon Evil Twin 2012*
> 
> * 149 / 152 / 154 / 156 W / 157 / 159 W*
> 
> Contact 112 / 114 / 116 / 118 / 119 / 120
> Tip/tail 285 / 288 / 291 / 305 / 296 / 308
> Waist 246 / 249 / 251 / 264 / 255 / 266
> Setback 0
> Sidecut 7.65 / 7.8 / 7.9 / 8.05 / 8.1 / 8.15
> Inserts 20
> Stance 57.5 / 58 / 58.5 / 59 / 59 / 60


Thanks for the response. I wonder why they're offering the ET in more options and the classic in less? I'm assuming it didn't sell as well maybe. Anyhow, it's nearly identical aside from the fact that the 149 has 2cm more of board length as well as 2cm more effective edge. If the TBT angles are increased from the ET classic, I think I'm set with the ET classic anyhow.


----------



## Wiredsport

jyuen said:


> What are the major differences between the airobic and the evil twin?
> 
> Is the airobic geared towards butter and jibs and the evil twin for all around park?


The Airobic uses Jib TBT, The ET uses Twin TBT. The Airobic is softer, Bi-ax, Extruded. The ET is stiffer, Tri-ax, Sintered....and the dimensions are different as well...width, sidecut, effective, etc. They are very diferent boards.


----------



## jyuen

Wiredsport said:


> The Airobic uses Jib TBT, The ET uses Twin TBT. The Airobic is softer, Bi-ax, Extruded. The ET is stiffer, Tri-ax, Sintered....and the dimensions are different as well...width, sidecut, effective, etc. They are very diferent boards.


thanks for clarifying that. ok next question evil twin vs evil twin classic?


----------



## Wiredsport

jyuen said:


> thanks for clarifying that. ok next question evil twin vs evil twin classic?


Both are Sinetered, Tri-ax, and Twin TBT.

The new ET is slightly softer, has the new tip and tail shape and has the new extended TBT to the tips.


----------



## tomek142

Bataleon 2012 on Shayboarder.com


----------



## leif

Wiredsport said:


> The Airobic uses Jib TBT, The ET uses Twin TBT. The Airobic is softer, Bi-ax, Extruded. The ET is stiffer, Tri-ax, Sintered....and the dimensions are different as well...width, sidecut, effective, etc. They are very diferent boards.


If they are very different boards, which one would you recommend for jibbing the whole mountain? I have a 2008 Nitro Swindle right now, and it is not super soft (for jib board standards) but I use it to play around the entire mountain and take off <50 foot jumps (but mostly 20-30 footers). I really, really want a bataleon and am looking at 2011 fun kink or evil twin (on sale now). I weigh 155 pounds and have my swindle in a 152 now. What size and which of these decks should I get? Or should I wait and pay a little more for 2012?


----------



## Wiredsport

leif said:


> If they are very different boards, which one would you recommend for jibbing the whole mountain? I have a 2008 Nitro Swindle right now, and it is not super soft (for jib board standards) but I use it to play around the entire mountain and take off <50 foot jumps (but mostly 20-30 footers). I really, really want a bataleon and am looking at 2011 fun kink or evil twin (on sale now). I weigh 155 pounds and have my swindle in a 152 now. What size and which of these decks should I get? Or should I wait and pay a little more for 2012?


What is your foot size? Is this board going to replace your Swindle? You mentioned that you are looking for an all mountain Jib board but will this be hitting the 20-50 footers as well?


----------



## leif

Wiredsport said:


> What is your foot size? Is this board going to replace your Swindle? You mentioned that you are looking for an all mountain Jib board but will this be hitting the 20-50 footers as well?


I'm a size eight in a ThirtyTwo boot. Its going to replace the swindle for all purpose park and jibbing everything on the way to the park and down to the lift. The flex I'm looking for is similar to the swindle - medium park flex, definitely on the stiffer side of jibbing because I also like to point it and haul ass once in a while.


----------



## Wiredsport

leif said:


> I'm a size eight in a ThirtyTwo boot. Its going to replace the swindle for all purpose park and jibbing everything on the way to the park and down to the lift. The flex I'm looking for is similar to the swindle - medium park flex, definitely on the stiffer side of jibbing because I also like to point it and haul ass once in a while.


The ET 151 will be ideal. Happy riding!


----------



## leif

Wiredsport said:


> The ET 151 will be ideal. Happy riding!


Thanks for your input. How much is shipping to canada from your website?


----------



## Wiredsport

leif said:


> Thanks for your input. How much is shipping to canada from your website?


Shipping in the USA is always free. The only Wiredsport charge will be $15.00 to Canada for the shipping. Duty will apply but will depend on your location. We cannot quote on destination specific duty charges as these are not Wiredsport charges.


----------



## enayes

leif said:


> Thanks for your input. How much is shipping to canada from your website?


At 155 pounds I'd go 154 for all-mountain.


----------



## papertigers142

*2012 Et*

The 2012 ET looks sick, I'm debating sticking it out till the new model comes out. I'm kind of torn on board size though. I'm currently beginner/intermediate and spend most of my time on groomers but I'm looking to ride a lot more park next season while still dabbling a bit on the mountain. I'm 5'6", 135 lbs with sz 9-9.5 boots. If I wait for the 2012, Should I go 149 or 152?


----------



## Wiredsport

papertigers142 said:


> The 2012 ET looks sick, I'm debating sticking it out till the new model comes out. I'm kind of torn on board size though. I'm currently beginner/intermediate and spend most of my time on groomers but I'm looking to ride a lot more park next season while still dabbling a bit on the mountain. I'm 5'6", 135 lbs with sz 9-9.5 boots. If I wait for the 2012, Should I go 149 or 152?


I would suggest the 152. The effective edge is 114 with the newer tip/tail shape (this year's 151 had 117).


----------



## bocapita11

*Help please!*

Hi. there is a big sale and i am thinking about gettin a new parkboard. 
i am 6'0 and 180 lbs. Ive got 32 Lashed in size 10,5. i ride a Capita Indoor FK 158 for the whole mountain and it works great. Right now i am looking for a board only for parkriding and jibbing around the mountain. 
Which board would fit me best? 

RIDE Kink 155
BATALEON Evil Twin 154
BATALEON Evil Twin 157
BATALEON Evil Twin Classic 155 (Or schould i wait for next years Evil Twin?? Maybe better construction??)
ROME Graft 155
ROME Artifact 153 (2009/2010)
CAPITA Stairmaster 156

i do medium kickers (0 - 10m, the 10s not very often) and all boxes and rails. never ride in the pipe.

Would be nice if you could help me because i like all of them!!!!


----------



## tomek142

Do all the Bataleon boards for the 2012 season have chamber between the bindings? Lobster Snowboards founder (one of the brothers) said that the Lobster snowboard will have TBT and be flat between the bindings.


----------



## Wiredsport

tomek142 said:


> Do all the Bataleon boards for the 2012 season have chamber between the bindings? Lobster Snowboards founder (one of the brothers) said that the Lobster snowboard will have TBT and be flat between the bindings.


All Bataleon boards are cambered from contact point to contact point for the center base (not just cambered between the bindings). The outer base lines (at the edges) are more in line with a rocker-camber-rocker profile. It is important to remeber that Bataleon boards have a 3 dimensional base which makes the camber / rocker story a lot harder to classify.


----------



## tomek142

Catalog 2012:
:+: ???? :+: ???? - Bataleon


----------



## kmack

Wiredsport said:


> Bataleon Distortia 2012 - 143
> Bataleon FeelBetter 2012 - 143
> Bataleon Violenza 2012 - 146


Is 143 the shortest girls board yeah? When will Bataleon realise that there are girls out there who need a park board less than 143! Its the size that always sells out first cause I dont think other companies make many each season but at least they have the offer:
Never summer pandora - 140
Ride compact - 138
salomon lark rocker - 138
burton social - 138
k2 va va voom - 139
gnu b street - 141
Please Bataleon sort it out for 2013!! I got a 143 distortia last year, and although I love it it's a bit long for the park and dome - im only 5ft and dont weigh much so want one a bit shorter - was hoping they'd a done that for 2012


----------



## Wiredsport

kmack said:


> Is 143 the shortest girls board yeah? When will Bataleon realise that there are girls out there who need a park board less than 143! Its the size that always sells out first cause I dont think other companies make many each season but at least they have the offer:
> Never summer pandora - 140
> Ride compact - 138
> salomon lark rocker - 138
> burton social - 138
> k2 va va voom - 139
> gnu b street - 141
> Please Bataleon sort it out for 2013!! I got a 143 distortia last year, and although I love it it's a bit long for the park and dome - im only 5ft and dont weigh much so want one a bit shorter - was hoping they'd a done that for 2012


Hi Kmack,

I am stoked that you are enjoying your Distortia! Unfortunately, a lot of the other boards you have listed will not ride smaller than what you already have.

I have written this here a lot but, tip to tip length means nothing these days. For instance, next years Distortia and Feelbetter 143 have the same tip to tip length as this year's Distortia 143 (obviously), but have 1 cm less running surface (107 and 108 cm). Both have less running surface than the Never Summer Pandora in 140 cm (109cm), Gnu B street 141 (108cm), K2 VaVa voom (109 cm in the 139), and so on. That is to say, *they are shorter boards where it counts*. But, to take that a step further, you have to compare the actual contact area which is higly dependent on what profile is being used (Rocker, camber, etc).

The Burton Social 138 only has 100 cm of running length and may be a good choice if going shorter is your primary concern.


----------



## kmack

Ha cheers, goes to show what I know!! Id tried to read all the posts here to check I wasnt repeating anything that had already been mentioned but musta missed that! 

Would the actual length of the board (irespective of the effective edge)not have some effect on the weight of the board and the ease to spin, butter etc or am I totaly off? I figured the point in the shape of the vvv for example was so you could have the benefits of a longer board for riding but then have a shorter, lighter board for jibbing? I kinda get lost in all the tech if Im honest tho! 

Also, any reason the 2012 distortia is extruded when the 2011 was sinthuded and the 2012 et is sintered?Seems a weird direction to go! Thanks again


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Kmack,

Effective edge is again a different measurement than running surface. It takes into account the board's sidecut, so if for instance you have two boards with identical running surface but with different sidecut depth, the board with the deeper sidecut will have a longer effective edge.

You are going to get different answers to your question about spin resistance etc from being on a slightly longer/shorter board. My answer is that when you are talking 2-4 cm of tip/tail shaping, you will be hard pressed to feel any difference at all. Weight has a lot more to do with construction than length.

As for base materials, riders have become a lot more informed as to the relative benefits of the different base materials. Manufacturers are meeting their requests with the best base for the type of riding. Extruded bases are a great choice for hard riding and for those who in reality do little or no base tuning.


----------



## kmack

Ah cool, thanks. So how come the men's evil twin is sintered next year (and it was also snthuded this year) since the distortia is supposed to be the female equivalent? So one went synth-ext and the other went synth-sintered...I woulda thought type of riding would be similar in both? I have burton hero smalls too which is extruded and it is noticeably slower than my distortia...does that mean next years is likely to be alot slower than the 2011 distortia or I am off here too?


----------



## Wiredsport

kmack said:


> Ah cool, thanks. So how come the men's evil twin is sintered next year (and it was also snthuded this year) since the distortia is supposed to be the female equivalent? So one went synth-ext and the other went synth-sintered...I woulda thought type of riding would be similar in both? I have burton hero smalls too which is extruded and it is noticeably slower than my distortia...does that mean next years is likely to be alot slower than the 2011 distortia or I am off here too?


Options. The ever popular ET Classic stays Synthduded (sintruded) which really means a tougher extruded option. That offers two base options in two boards that fall in the same model line.


----------



## Droid Axiom

what is your noodliest board available in wide?


----------



## Wiredsport

The 2012 Airobic 156 Wide.

What is your weight and foot size?


----------



## Droid Axiom

Wiredsport said:


> The 2012 Airobic 156 Wide.
> 
> What is your weight and foot size?


Im 6'5, 225lbs with a foot that varies from sz 12.5-14 in boot brands. Right now I'm riding a NS Revolver 161 as my all purpose board, but I'd like a lighter noodle that I can swing around easier for butters and park


----------



## n2i1c3k7

i have a 2008 goliath 153 that i am selling if anyone is interested.


----------



## Wiredsport

Droid Axiom said:


> Im 6'5, 225lbs with a foot that varies from sz 12.5-14 in boot brands. Right now I'm riding a NS Revolver 161 as my all purpose board, but I'd like a lighter noodle that I can swing around easier for butters and park


Hi Droid, 

Thanks for that info. 

At 225 the Airobic is really too soft. You will constantly have it overflexed and it will not give you the resistance you need to have fun trickin' it. The ET 2012 comes in two wide sizes and will be more fun for you.

Let's get an actual measure on your foot if we can. Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## Kenny Powers

hey there, i have a question:
i've been riding the 07/08 Goliath 157 and am definitely going to buy a bataleon again next season. i'm quite sure that i'm going to go with the new evil twin artist edition, because it's a little softer between the bindings than the Goliath, which should make it easier to butter.
i'm 5'8, 165lbs, i spend most of my time riding parks, but i concentrate on riding kickers (up to 50' so far, planning to hit bigger ones in the future though). i hit a box or a rail once in a while but i don't plan on increasing this dramatically.
the only thing i can't seem to figure out is whether to take the 154 or 157 evil twin. how does the new evil twin compare to the goliath regarding running length and effective edge? if i'm not mistaken, the evil twin has a longer effective edge than the goliath at the same size. i tend towards the 154 evil twin, but i wouldn't want to compromise the effective edge and thus the running stability.
thanks for your help!


----------



## Wiredsport

Kenny Powers said:


> hey there, i have a question:
> i've been riding the 07/08 Goliath 157 and am definitely going to buy a bataleon again next season. i'm quite sure that i'm going to go with the new evil twin artist edition, because it's a little softer between the bindings than the Goliath, which should make it easier to butter.
> i'm 5'8, 165lbs, i spend most of my time riding parks, but i concentrate on riding kickers (up to 50' so far, planning to hit bigger ones in the future though). i hit a box or a rail once in a while but i don't plan on increasing this dramatically.
> the only thing i can't seem to figure out is whether to take the 154 or 157 evil twin. how does the new evil twin compare to the goliath regarding running length and effective edge? if i'm not mistaken, the evil twin has a longer effective edge than the goliath at the same size. i tend towards the 154 evil twin, but i wouldn't want to compromise the effective edge and thus the running stability.
> thanks for your help!


Please let us know your foot size as well. That will help us make some informed suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## Kenny Powers

Wiredsport said:


> Please let us know your foot size as well. That will help us make some informed suggestions.
> 
> Thanks!



i'm size 10 - 10,5... thanks


----------



## naughtry

I am riding a Capita Ultrafear FK 153 w/ Forces this year and was thinking about the 2012 154 Evil Twin w/ Union Contact Pros. I am 5'10.5", 150 lbs, sz 9 boots.

Is the Evil Twin any softer this year and how does it handle pow? Will it be any similar to flat kick in powder? I LOVE the loose quick turning and easy maneuverability of the 153 Ultrafear in powder but sort of wish it wasn't so washy when haulin on groomed snow.

I ride in Lake Tahoe (getting a pass to Squaw and Northstar 11-12) and am usually in either the park (some jibbing, mostly jumps up to 40-50 feet) or riding glades and steep lines when there is powder. I do double blacks, small cliff drops, etc. when there is powder to be found but otherwise its the park or playing around the mountain doing butters and side hits.

Could anyone answer this, which would float better in powder my 153 Ultrafear or 154 Evil Twin? I have a Capita 156 Indoor Survival cambered also but the 153 floats better in pow and is way easier to maneuver for quick technical turns around rocks and trees too.

So basically I want a board that floats good in pow but is not too long and is easy to maneuver for quick turns in extremely steep and technical pow terrain AND is still fun for when I hit the park late day. I know it's a compromise but if anything this board should be more pow free-riding oriented but still playful enough for the park.


----------



## Wiredsport

Kenny Powers said:


> hey there, i have a question:
> i've been riding the 07/08 Goliath 157 and am definitely going to buy a bataleon again next season. i'm quite sure that i'm going to go with the new evil twin artist edition, because it's a little softer between the bindings than the Goliath, which should make it easier to butter.
> i'm 5'8, 165lbs, i spend most of my time riding parks, but i concentrate on riding kickers (up to 50' so far, planning to hit bigger ones in the future though). i hit a box or a rail once in a while but i don't plan on increasing this dramatically.
> the only thing i can't seem to figure out is whether to take the 154 or 157 evil twin. how does the new evil twin compare to the goliath regarding running length and effective edge? if i'm not mistaken, the evil twin has a longer effective edge than the goliath at the same size. i tend towards the 154 evil twin, but i wouldn't want to compromise the effective edge and thus the running stability.
> thanks for your help!


You will be great on the 154 ET AE. the 2012 ET AE 154 has the same contact as your Goliath 157 (116 cm). The effective will be slightly less than your board (but only slightly) as yours has a deeper sidecut. The AE is 255 at the waist and will likely be around 265 at the inserts which is great for size 10/10.5 which works out to 28/28.5. 1 cm of barefoot overhang for both toe and heel at straight angles will allow all stance options.

Thanks!


----------



## skip11

Do you know any place where I can demo Bataleon in Vancouver? I usually ride in whistler and I asked the only store that carries Bataleon over there and they say no demo boards.


----------



## Wiredsport

skip11 said:


> Do you know any place where I can demo Bataleon in Vancouver? I usually ride in whistler and I asked the only store that carries Bataleon over there and they say no demo boards.


Hi Skip,

We will be re-entering the Brick and Mortar retail scene late this summer / early fall. For next season we will be offering full Demo Services for all of our partner brands and of course that will include Bataleon. We are Oregon based and will be on the route from Portland to Mt Hood, so while its not Vancouver...its a pretty drive south .

One problem that we see in the market as it stands is that it is very hard to test before you buy on most products. We hope to correct that.


----------



## dyno1980

Hi,
What board would you suggest for someone 6'5 200lbs,size 12 feet who wants to live in the park, jibbin and jumpin all day? I'm liking the look of the airobic 156W....too small? Also, I used to have a riot but felt the tbt wasn't the best for locking in nose/tail presses as the center base strip was too narrow and easier to slip off the rail....does the wider jib tbt correct this issue?
Cheers man!


----------



## Wiredsport

dyno1980 said:


> Hi,
> What board would you suggest for someone 6'5 200lbs,size 12 feet who wants to live in the park, jibbin and jumpin all day? I'm liking the look of the airobic 156W....too small? Also, I used to have a riot but felt the tbt wasn't the best for locking in nose/tail presses as the center base strip was too narrow and easier to slip off the rail....does the wider jib tbt correct this issue?
> Cheers man!


Which size Riot did you have? I would suggest the 159W ET for you. The Airobic will be very soft for your specs.


----------



## dyno1980

I had a 09/10 159 Riot...Really sick board for the big stuff! was maybe a bit too stiff for jibbin (imo)....Really liking the wide options for next year, and like the sound of jib tbt...shame there's no 159W airobic! Will next years riot have a similar flex pattern to previous years? Cheers again man!


----------



## DrEricFautstein

Riot vs. Evil Twin?

I am looking for an all mountain stick that can also do powder. occasionally go in the park. 

How does the Riot handle pow? I have a hard time coming across reviews on the 2011 riot. Any major changes I should wait on for the 2012?

Will the ET handle pow better? do you think the et would be the better all around choice for my style of riding, even though the ET is a bit more flexible/park oriented? 

THANKS!

btw, I am ~160 lbs, sz.10.5-11 boot


----------



## dyno1980

DrEricFautstein said:


> Riot vs. Evil Twin?
> 
> I am looking for an all mountain stick that can also do powder. occasionally go in the park.
> 
> How does the Riot handle pow? I have a hard time coming across reviews on the 2011 riot. Any major changes I should wait on for the 2012?
> 
> Will the ET handle pow better? do you think the et would be the better all around choice for my style of riding, even though the ET is a bit more flexible/park oriented?
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> btw, I am ~160 lbs, sz.10.5-11 boot


Check out the Goliath or Jam amigo.


----------



## Wiredsport

DrEricFautstein said:


> Riot vs. Evil Twin?
> 
> I am looking for an all mountain stick that can also do powder. occasionally go in the park.
> 
> How does the Riot handle pow? I have a hard time coming across reviews on the 2011 riot. Any major changes I should wait on for the 2012?
> 
> Will the ET handle pow better? do you think the et would be the better all around choice for my style of riding, even though the ET is a bit more flexible/park oriented?
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> btw, I am ~160 lbs, sz.10.5-11 boot


I would suggest the 2012 ET, The longer smoother tip/tail transition will help a lot on those powder days. The slightly softer tips on the ET will be perfect for those conditions. If you ride a lot of hardpack and ice then you would want to consider a more freeride oriented model, but it sounds like you are in a soft snow area.


----------



## DrEricFautstein

Is there anything the Riot is particularly weak at or not built for?


----------



## Wiredsport

DrEricFautstein said:


> Is there anything the Riot is particularly weak at or not built for?


Hi Dr Eric,

The Riot is not a freeride board. As a stiffer twin, its range is really park to all mountain freestyle. If you are primarily a freerider you can find a better match.

Thanks!


----------



## tomek142

I'm looking into a all mountain/freeride deck. I live in NYC so I mostly shred in NY or PA and once in a while VT. I was looking into next years 156/158 Goliath, 156/159 Jam or 158 Omni. I'm leaning toward the Goliath or Jam in 156 cause mountains here are small, icy and crowded and being 170 lbs and 5'10". 

What I would like to know is how would those boards handle ice because that's a big thing here. (Heard that it's a good idea to down size a board size to have extra grip.) I have heard that TBT is a little sketchy on icy conditions.

Also, which board would be a good match for me. I just want to go fast and yet still cruise around my slow buddies.


----------



## Wiredsport

tomek142 said:


> I'm looking into a all mountain/freeride deck. I live in NYC so I mostly shred in NY or PA and once in a while VT. I was looking into next years 156/158 Goliath, 156/159 Jam or 158 Omni. I'm leaning toward the Goliath or Jam in 156 cause mountains here are small, icy and crowded and being 170 lbs and 5'10".
> 
> What I would like to know is how would those boards handle ice because that's a big thing here. (Heard that it's a good idea to down size a board size to have extra grip.) I have heard that TBT is a little sketchy on icy conditions.
> 
> Also, which board would be a good match for me. I just want to go fast and yet still cruise around my slow buddies.


Hi Tomek,

TBT in itself rips on ice! That said, any soft true twin model will suffer a little on boilerplate. The TBT design allows for full edge contact with only a small amount of edge pressure, but still keeps the contact point edges free at those critical moments that tend to happen quick and snap you down hard.

You likely want the Omni, but please post your foot size so we can know for sure.

Thanks.


----------



## tomek142

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Tomek,
> 
> TBT in itself rips on ice! That said, any soft true twin model will suffer a little on boilerplate. The TBT design allows for full edge contact with only a small amount of edge pressure, but still keeps the contact point edges free at those critical moments that tend to happen quick and snap you down hard.
> 
> You likely want the Omni, but please post your foot size so we can know for sure.
> 
> Thanks.


I have a boot size of 10.
The 158 Omni would be sweet but I never rode TBT and the Omni will have the Freeride TBT which I'm will have a really narrow center base. It would take some time for me to get use to it and I'm thinking that a Omni might be too much for me in these region of riding.

What do you think?


----------



## Wiredsport

tomek142 said:


> I have a boot size of 10.
> The 158 Omni would be sweet but I never rode TBT and the Omni will have the Freeride TBT which I'm will have a really narrow center base. It would take some time for me to get use to it and I'm thinking that a Omni might be too much for me in these region of riding.
> 
> What do you think?


Just the opposite. The portion of the board with no TBT is long while the TBT portion is narrower. The board is directional and stiffer. Those elements are designed in to promote quick edge to edge transitions, a stable platform underfoot, max lift to the potential ice catching contact points. As always, the correct design for your conditions and style will be the easiest to ride. The 158 will be an exceptional choice. You could bump up to the 161.


----------



## tomek142

Wiredsport said:


> Just the opposite. The portion of the board with no TBT is long while the TBT portion is narrower. The board is directional and stiffer. Those elements are designed in to promote quick edge to edge transitions, a stable platform underfoot, max lift to the potential ice catching contact points. As always, the correct design for your conditions and style will be the easiest to ride. The 158 will be an exceptional choice. You could bump up to the 161.


Aha. I see. Thanks.
Not really planning on buying a new board next season but I see that the Omni is only like $480 retail and it will be even cheaper towards the end of the season so might jump on one.
Also, noticed the 2012 158 Omni has a mellow sidecut of 8.45 and the 156 Jam has 8.05 and 159 Jam has 8.20.

Have you ridden the Omni or Jam Wiredsport? If so what was your experience with them.


----------



## Wiredsport

tomek142 said:


> Aha. I see. Thanks.
> Not really planning on buying a new board next season but I see that the Omni is only like $480 retail and it will be even cheaper towards the end of the season so might jump on one.
> Also, noticed the 2012 158 Omni has a mellow sidecut of 8.45 and the 156 Jam has 8.05 and 159 Jam has 8.20.
> 
> Have you ridden the Omni or Jam Wiredsport? If so what was your experience with them.


Omni's are $375 right now 

I have spent a lot of days on the Omni and one on the Jam. I have mentioned it here before but the Omni is the sleeper in Bataleon's line. Not the style of riding they are best known for, but maybe it should be. TBT rips for Freeriding.


----------



## tomek142

Wiredsport said:


> Omni's are $375 right now
> 
> I have spent a lot of days on the Omni and one on the Jam. I have mentioned it here before but the Omni is the sleeper in Bataleon's line. Not the style of riding they are best known for, but maybe it should be. TBT rips for Freeriding.


What do you mean "the sleeper in Batleon's line. Not the style of riding they are best known for, but maybe it should be."?


----------



## Wiredsport

tomek142 said:


> What do you mean "the sleeper in Batleon's line. Not the style of riding they are best known for, but maybe it should be."?


If Bataleon has had a core rider type it had been focused more on the twin, park, freestyle and all mountain freestyle set, but as the brand as a whole has been exploding, a new set of riders has been checking out the freeride shapes and...


----------



## tomek142

Wiredsport said:


> If Bataleon has had a core rider type it had been focused more on the twin, park, freestyle and all mountain freestyle set, but as the brand as a whole has been exploding, a new set of riders has been checking out the freeride shapes and...


Yea I totally agree. Snowboard in general is focusing on freestyle and park not just Bataleon.


----------



## skip11

How much stiffer is the Jam compared to the Goliath? I'm considering a few boards for next season that's just a bit softer than my Lib's T.Rice. I see in the catalog that the Jam is only 1 notch stiffer than the Goliath, but I know that flex rating can be misleading.


----------



## Wiredsport

skip11 said:


> How much stiffer is the Jam compared to the Goliath? I'm considering a few boards for next season that's just a bit softer than my Lib's T.Rice. I see in the catalog that the Jam is only 1 notch stiffer than the Goliath, but I know that flex rating can be misleading.


The Stiffness difference is modest, but for 2012 the TBT shape is different (Freestyle vs All Mountain) and that is notable.


----------



## mafia

HI! I am a Bataleon freak and I have 3 boards! A Riot 159 08 ', a FunKink 149 10', and last bought an Omni 163 11 'but I did not take the rode it this year so is in the box! I bought the Omni to deal with powder, in my local mountain in Greece, which often throws! I just saw the 2012 Omni with backshit inserts, I regret my last purchase, because I want the NEW Omni very very much. I do not care about anything but the backshit inserts that will help in deep powder. I should sell a couple boards to get the new! hahaha! Every year Bataleon is suprise me! Keep riding hard! BatFreak!


----------



## Wiredsport

mafia said:


> HI! I am a Bataleon freak and I have 3 boards! A Riot 159 08 ', a FunKink 149 10', and last bought an Omni 163 11 'but I did not take the rode it this year so is in the box! I bought the Omni to deal with powder, in my local mountain in Greece, which often throws! I just saw the 2012 Omni with backshit inserts, I regret my last purchase, because I want the NEW Omni very very much. I do not care about anything but the backshit inserts that will help in deep powder. I should sell a couple boards to get the new! hahaha! Every year Bataleon is suprise me! Keep riding hard! BatFreak!


Hi Mafia,

The new inserts were going to be called "backseat", but "backshit" is way better. Maybe there is still time for a change. Are you in marketing? 

Stoked that you are loving your Bataleons!!!


----------



## BigO5659

Set on getting a '12 ET. Any idea what the MSRP might be? also 5'7 195 lb rider with size 10 boot here. I've got the blue groomers down pretty much and wanna start learning in the park. Still going to wanna bomb down tho. Would the 157 be a good choice and be enough board? Don't wanna be sinking in powder even with the new shape boasting its pow abilities!


----------



## mafia

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Mafia,
> 
> The new inserts were going to be called "backseat", but "backshit" is way better. Maybe there is still time for a change. Are you in marketing?
> 
> Stoked that you are loving your Bataleons!!!


Backseat is correct Sorry! My English not very well! A friend of mine suggested to me and bought the Bataleon Riot and was astounded by the TBT! I love my boards, and the next will be Bataleon again!


----------



## Wiredsport

BigO5659 said:


> Set on getting a '12 ET. Any idea what the MSRP might be? also 5'7 195 lb rider with size 10 boot here. I've got the blue groomers down pretty much and wanna start learning in the park. Still going to wanna bomb down tho. Would the 157 be a good choice and be enough board? Don't wanna be sinking in powder even with the new shape boasting its pow abilities!


MSRP is $449.00. 157 will be a solid choice for your specs if your goal is to use it for park to powder.

Thanks!


----------



## BigO5659

Is there a demo schedule yet? I haven't demo'd a board before so I don't know how it works but will Bataleon's current retailers have boards to demo next season? Would love to get on one before I purchase.


----------



## Wiredsport

BigO5659 said:


> Is there a demo schedule yet? I haven't demo'd a board before so I don't know how it works but will Bataleon's current retailers have boards to demo next season? Would love to get on one before I purchase.


I haven't seen a demo program schedule yet. I would suggest checking with your local shop. What each shop puts into its demo fleet varies by store.


----------



## BigO5659

Appreciate it! Gonna go to Tahoe next trip so I will call around the shops to see if any of em will have 'em. If not, who cares lol still gonna get one.


----------



## CodyBenj60

Wiredsport, 

Do you know if Bataleon will have any demo boards at Camp of Champions this summer? I would love to test a couple of the different boards out, and that would be a fun place to do it!


----------



## King_Pin_Rich

I keep reading about the Bataleon Whatever, but I cant see it anywhere on the website?


----------



## Wiredsport

King_Pin_Rich said:


> I keep reading about the Bataleon Whatever, but I cant see it anywhere on the website?


The Whatever will be a 2012 model.


----------



## mafia

King_Pin_Rich said:


> I keep reading about the Bataleon Whatever, but I cant see it anywhere on the website?


Only in catalog you can see it! 12_bataleon


----------



## Nivek

I really liked the Whatever. TBT isn't my "cup'o'tea", but that thing was damn fun.


----------



## mafia

Nivek said:


> I really liked the Whatever. TBT isn't my "cup'o'tea", but that thing was damn fun.


You've rode it?


----------



## Matuuh

Okay, so i'm planning to get bataleon next season. I really love the airobics graphic but I'm afraid it wont be stiff enough for jumps? I'm 6'2 and 190 lbs size 11 boot and thought about evil twin 157 or airobic. I pretty much only ride park and mostly jumps so probably Evil twin would be better? Tho i thought that airobic's jib tbt would be a bit more stable on jumps, or won't it?


----------



## Wiredsport

Matuuh said:


> Okay, so i'm planning to get bataleon next season. I really love the airobics graphic but I'm afraid it wont be stiff enough for jumps? I'm 6'2 and 190 lbs size 11 boot and thought about evil twin 157 or airobic. I pretty much only ride park and mostly jumps so probably Evil twin would be better? Tho i thought that airobic's jib tbt would be a bit more stable on jumps, or won't it?


At 190, and for your riding type, you want the ET.


----------



## Nivek

mafia said:


> You've rode it?


yes...................


----------



## ippy

im having a tough time deciding where to go next season. (summary at the end if you want to skip all this ramble) 

Lets see, heres my quiver so you can see theres pretty much limited space  

2009 bataleon airobic 155
2010 capita sierrascope (indoor FK) 156
2010 capita quiver killer 157
2011 capita charlie slasher 164

Basically i want a board as cruise-tastic as the indoor fk and as reliable, lively and poppy as the quiver killer. Ive always had it in my head that the board i want is the riot because it always felt like that nimble little powerhouse in the line, but slowly (and on teh strength of the 2012 line) im coming around to the goliath. The jam would be awesome of course, but i reckon its gonna be just a hair too stiff, and the omni is the board i would LOVE but truth be told i have the charlie and im happy with it in both freeride and pow conditions (its longer than my usual ride so really on point - its also surprisingly quick edge to edge so the size doesnt restrict it so much in normal riding - its just a little big to cruise on is all, the 158 would rip im absolutely sure of it, taper or no taper).
Im not really a park rat, so the twin isnt my thing (i appreciate its still great everywhere else, and the artist edition might have a shout being a bit stiffer than the reg twin), the funkink sounds freaking awesome in truth, and if i was deciding on a softer bataleon board its my rig of choice without even a second guess. 

So that leaves the whatever, the riot, the enemy, and the goliath. The whatever sounds like a goliath lite, the enemy is the board of my dreams but WAY too over budget (its all about the pop), so its between the riot and the goliath. And i cant help but feel that of those, its actually the goliath thats now the more aggressive board. Am i right? or is the riot still the all mountain sleek poppy diverse nippy lightning fast board of choice? I always had the goliath pictured as sort of the master of none board in their line, but maybe i was just being snobby?

*If i could summarise:*

I spend all my time dotting around in the trees or slackcountry (not full backcountry though). 
Im going into my 5th year.
Not really a park rat at all. though still kinda like hitting kickers and still desperately want to play in the pipe (love hitting walls and natural pipes).
Have a lazy streak that some days i just cant be bothered riding and want to muck about a bit so need a deck that can cruise if it needs to.
Must have a LOT of POP. I discovered it properly last year, and cant get enough of it. Its made my ride much more fun.
I want a deck that feels nimble, lively and stable.
I could definitely do with some reasonable float since i do spend a great deal of my time hunting down rogue powder stashes.

Height/weight/boots: 175cm/160lbs/size 9 boots.

As i say, sounds like one of the riot, enemy (but too pricey), evil twin artist edition or goliath. The jam could be there, but it feels like it might just be a direct replacement of the quiver killer and thats not really what im after.


----------



## Wiredsport

Riot, Riot, Riot!

157

You will not be let down.


----------



## ippy

Im glad you said that.  I know in my heart its the riot. I had one in my hands at niseko in january and if i didnt have three boards with me and was already BUSTING my weight limit for my flight home (as well as already having to carry three decks around japan with me) i would have dropped the meagre 40,000yen right there and then. I held it in my hands for twenty minutes partly because it sings beautiful music to me and we have to be together, but mainly because i was trying to engage my brain to concoct a scheme so devilish that i could take it home with me without it being a massive pain in the nuts  Alas the grey matter let me down and i walked out empty handed. If i wasnt a grown man, but a four year old kid, i would have been balling my eyes out when i left that shop. What im trying to say is that I would feel very wrong on a goliath.


----------



## Wiredsport

ippy said:


> Im glad you said that.  I know in my heart its the riot. I had one in my hands at niseko in january and if i didnt have three boards with me and was already BUSTING my weight limit for my flight home (as well as already having to carry three decks around japan with me) i would have dropped the meagre 40,000yen right there and then. I held it in my hands for twenty minutes partly because it sings beautiful music to me and we have to be together, but mainly because i was trying to engage my brain to concoct a scheme so devilish that i could take it home with me without it being a massive pain in the nuts  Alas the grey matter let me down and i walked out empty handed. If i wasnt a grown man, but a four year old kid, i would have been balling my eyes out when i left that shop. What im trying to say is that I would feel very wrong on a goliath.


When you used Caps for LOT of POP you sealed it. The Riot is the Pop KING.


----------



## ippy

haha, i had a feeling thats what sealed the deal  Dont worry though, its absolutely right. The only other board that would fit the criteria as well is the enemy+++ But nice to get a different opinion outside of my own on it  And one thats as emphatic as the voice shouting in my head to "buy the riot!" is just the ticket!


----------



## bartyboy

Hello
I have had a good read through the Bataleon 2012 thread and am still a bit confused as to which Bataleon board is best for my style of riding. I am 6 ft, 185 lbs with size 11.5 boot on Union L/XL bindings. I have normally got away with a standard board but have not ridden a Bataleon before. I spend most of my time on groomers and natural kickers, just learning presses and pipe but not really a park rat. Looking for a board that will be fun fun fun. Decision was between an 157 Evil Twin or 158 Goliath, but now there is also the Whatever! Any recommendations on board and size gratefully received.
Cheers


----------



## Wiredsport

The Goliath in 157 Wide will be an excellent choice. You will be happier with the extra width and STOKED with the board. It is a textbook fit for your style of riding.

Yeeeeeooooowwww!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive 2012 Bataleon Fun.Kink Used and Reviewed Here you guys go if you're looking for a 2012 review on the Fun.Kink.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Plenty of info in this thread... awesome wiredsport for offering your insights 

I'm thinking of a Bataleon for my third deck... any guidance? 
I currently have the Burton Vapor and Never Summer Evo-R...looking for something to grow a quiver... As I'm progressing, I ride any and all terrain/style so mostly I just want to have a well rounded set


----------



## Wiredsport

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Plenty of info in this thread... awesome wiredsport for offering your insights
> 
> I'm thinking of a Bataleon for my third deck... any guidance?
> I currently have the Burton Vapor and Never Summer Evo-R...looking for something to grow a quiver... As I'm progressing, I ride any and all terrain/style so mostly I just want to have a well rounded set


Hi Infinite,

That is a great quiver to add to! Both are excellent boards. So you have the high end freestyle side of things pretty well covered and you have a top notch cambered all mountain stick. What will you be looking for specifically in this new ride? Please let us know your weight, foot size and where you typically ride.

Thanks!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Infinite,
> 
> That is a great quiver to add to! Both are excellent boards. So you have the high end freestyle side of things pretty well covered and you have a top notch cambered all mountain stick. What will you be looking for specifically in this new ride? Please let us know your weight, foot size and where you typically ride.
> 
> Thanks!


To be honest I've heard good things about the TBT so I'm interested in giving it a go... I ride east coast groomers/ice (unfortunately) but hope to chase the powder out west next winter.... Ride all mountain freestyle, and had started park riding this year.. 135#, us 8.

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

InfiniteEclipse said:


> To be honest I've heard good things about the TBT so I'm interested in giving it a go... I ride east coast groomers/ice (unfortunately) but hope to chase the powder out west next winter.... Ride all mountain freestyle, and had started park riding this year.. 135#, us 8.
> 
> Thanks


Got it, so if I am hearing you correctly, you are looking for a great all mountain Freestyle board using TBT tech rather than trying to plug a specific hole in your quiver. The Goliath 153 will be a little dose of magic for you. I will be stoked to hear how you like it up against the current gear that you own. I can tell you that it is a very different feel than the Vapor.

Thanks!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Wiredsport said:


> Got it, so if I am hearing you correctly, you are looking for a great all mountain Freestyle board using TBT tech rather than trying to plug a specific hole in your quiver. The Goliath 153 will be a little dose of magic for you. I will be stoked to hear how you like it up against the current gear that you own. I can tell you that it is a very different feel than the Vapor.
> 
> Thanks!


Awesome, the help is much appreciated! Can't wait till the 2012 boards start rolling in...definitely excited to try the TBT. Is the 153 set in that one particular colour as outlined in the catalogue or are they coming out in a variety of colours for the size?

Edit: I was personally leaning towards the Riot originally... If its not too much trouble, can you tell me why I should pick one over another.. or what major differences exists between the two?


----------



## Wiredsport

InfiniteEclipse said:


> I was personally leaning towards the Riot originally... If its not too much trouble, can you tell me why I should pick one over another.. or what major differences exists between the two?


The Riot is an amazing board, no doubt, but the tip and tail are on the firm and twangy side. This is a power freestyle board more than an all mountain board. The Goliath is much more of a center line board.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Wiredsport said:


> The Riot is an amazin board, no doubt, but the tip and tail are on the firm and twangy side. The is a power freestyle board more than an all mountain board. The Goliath is much more of a center line board.


Great thanks


----------



## Colorado311

Hey Wiredsport!

I thought i'd be hooked on the 11' Jam last year but couldn't find anywhere local to buy a board in Denver before my buds came up from the midwest. I'm currently on the hunt for a TBT board because I'm eager to see what its all about. I'm 5'10 155lbs. with a size 9.5 boot (Ride Strap)..I tend to always want to fly down the mountain with aggressiveness yet I love hittin the trees and powder wherever I can in Summit County. My first board was the 2011 flying V 158 wide and I haven't ever had a problem with it no matter where I go on the mountain. I got in about 35 days this season and so I'll have my Flyin V but I would love a Bataleon as well. I also like dippin into the park to hit the jumps. Not familiar with the Bataleon lineup so where might you place my riding style and size with a board? I'm kinda a whenever wherever kinda guy but I love my top speed stability as well. 

Thanks if ya see this!


----------



## Wiredsport

Colorado311 said:


> Hey Wiredsport!
> 
> I thought i'd be hooked on the 11' Jam last year but couldn't find anywhere local to buy a board in Denver before my buds came up from the midwest. I'm currently on the hunt for a TBT board because I'm eager to see what its all about. I'm 5'10 155lbs. with a size 9.5 boot (Ride Strap)..I tend to always want to fly down the mountain with aggressiveness yet I love hittin the trees and powder wherever I can in Summit County. My first board was the 2011 flying V 158 wide and I haven't ever had a problem with it no matter where I go on the mountain. I got in about 35 days this season and so I'll have my Flyin V but I would love a Bataleon as well. I also like dippin into the park to hit the jumps. Not familiar with the Bataleon lineup so where might you place my riding style and size with a board? I'm kinda a whenever wherever kinda guy but I love my top speed stability as well.
> 
> Thanks if ya see this!


Got it.

The Custom Flying V is designed as an all mountain killer and does a great job of it. If you wanted a board to go head to head with that, it would be the Goliath 156. If you want to add a more specific freestyle ripper than I would suggest the ET 154. 

Yeaahhhhh!


----------



## sweeper

Hello!

Looking at the Bataleon Goliath for next season. Need a little help! Will be my first board purchase after 5 or so trips using rental stuff. Love riding powder when I can (not that often), but spend a lot of the time on groomers just because of the people I usually ride with, end up trying to jump off everything. Finally started going to the park last trip and doing some kickers, not really into jibbing.

Not sure which size to go for though with the Goliath. I'm 6'2, 147lbs, UK10.5 feet, guess that converts to 11 or 11.5 US? (Measured my foot against the wall, no shoes/socks = 11inches/28cm). Some people have suggested I go for wide board, others say I can get away without one. I don't have boots yet but should be getting some in the next few weeks, looking at Salomon F20/22s or Burton boots if I go for a non-wide board cause I've been told they have a smaller footprint? Again not sure about bindings, figured I'd choose the boots and board first.

Any help would be really appreciated!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Sweeper,

28 cm / 11 inches is a size 10 US, which means that you do not want a wide board or small footprint boots. The Goliath 156 will be perfect for you and will allow all stance angles.

Thanks!


----------



## sweeper

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Sweeper,
> 
> 28 cm / 11 inches is a size 10 US, which means that you do not want a wide board or small footprint boots. The Goliath 156 will be perfect for you and will allow all stance angles.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for the insanely quick reply, glad to know I don't need a wide board and that I have more choice of boots! I'm guessing your chart is specific to snowboard boots/foot size? I remeasured both my feet just now, definitely 11 inches. Tried a few pairs of my flatmate's UK 10 shoes (the chart says 11inch = 9/9½ UK), but my toes push up against the front of the shoe, would be pretty painful to wear. Most other charts I looked at before equate 11 inches to a size 11 US. Any chance you could clarify? Not saying that you're wrong at all, I've read through the Wiredsports boot 101 and it seems like you guys know what you're talking about. Would a size 11 even need a wide board anyway?

I suppose I might be in a better position to ask all this once I've actually gone and tried the boots. But a 156 sounds good to me.


----------



## Wiredsport

sweeper said:


> Thanks for the insanely quick reply, glad to know I don't need a wide board and that I have more choice of boots! I'm guessing your chart is specific to snowboard boots/foot size? I remeasured both my feet just now, definitely 11 inches. Tried a few pairs of my flatmate's UK 10 shoes (the chart says 11inch = 9/9½ UK), but my toes push up against the front of the shoe, would be pretty painful to wear. Most other charts I looked at before equate 11 inches to a size 11 US. Any chance you could clarify? Not saying that you're wrong at all, I've read through the Wiredsports boot 101 and it seems like you guys know what you're talking about. Would a size 11 even need a wide board anyway?
> 
> I suppose I might be in a better position to ask all this once I've actually gone and tried the boots. But a 156 sounds good to me.


Hi Sweeper,

There are really two distinct things to consider. 1. Your foot measurement as it relates to board sizing (easy). 2. Your foot measurement as it relates to boot sizing (difficult, as boot sizes vary wildly by manufacturer and model). 

As for boot size, an 11 inch foot equals 27.94 cm which is right in the middel of the range for a US size 10.

*Your boots should be snug!

The most common complaint about boots is that they are too loose, not to tight. The junction between rider and board begins with the boot, as it is in the most direct contact with the rider. When fitting boots, use the following method: A. Slip into the boot. B. Kick your heel back against the ground several times to drive it back into the boot's heel pocket. C. Lace the boot tightly, as though you were going to ride. NOTE: This is where most sizing mistakes are made. A snowboard boot is shaped like an upside down "7". The back has a good degree of forward lean. Thus, when you drop into the boot, your heel may be resting up to an inch away from the back of the boot, and your toes may be jammed into the front of the boot. Until the boot is tightly laced, you will not know if it is a proper fit. D. Your toes should now have firm pressure against the front of the boot. As this is the crux of sizing, let's discuss firm pressure: When you flex your knee forward hard, the pressure should lighten, or cease, as your toes pull back. At no time should you feel numbness or lose circulation. Your toes will be in contact with the end of the boot, unlike in a properly fit street or athletic shoe (snowboard boots are designed to fit more snugly than your other shoes). When you have achieved this combination of firm pressure and no circulation loss, you have found the correct size! *

As for board size this is how your measurement will be used:


*How wide of a snowboard do I need? Where is the width of a snowboard measured? What does width mean in terms of my boot size?

Let’s start by talking about measurements, because this is where a lot of the confusion arises. The most common width measurement that is provided by manufacturers is "waist". The waist is measured at the narrowest point near the middle of the board (usually). But like with all things in snowboarding, different brands measure different things. Some measure the midpoint between the tip and tail and call that "waist". Others simply provide a measurement they call, "width", but do not really specify what width they are referring to. 

If that has you a bit confused, don't worry, because regardless of where these "waist" measurements are taken, they are not very useful for what they are typically used for. Most people think that this measurement is a good indicator of what foot size a board will handle. It is not, and for a simple reason: you do not stand at the waist, you stand at the inserts. A board's waist measurement is always less than the measurement at the inserts and often the difference is significant. Additionally, two boards with the same waist dimension, may have very different measurements at the inserts, depending on each board's sidecut. Measurement at the center insert is a much better way to compare boards for shoe size compatibility, but for some odd reason, manufacturers do not publish this info.

OK, so now we have told you why we think the commonly provided measurements are pretty silly, but what good does that do you? You still need to know how to figure out the correct width for your new board. Well, here comes. There are two easy steps to getting it right every time. 

First, measure your bare foot. It is important that you do not try to use a boot size. It is also important that you measure in centimeters, because the board measurements that you will be comparing to will be in cm. Here is the method that we suggest:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). 

Second, measure the board you are considering. This measurement is easy. It should be taken at the inserts. Try to measure at the inserts that you will be using to achieve your stance position. If you are unsure about this, simply measure at the center of the insert cluster (that will still be very close). Be sure to measure using the base of the board, not the deck. This is important because the sidewalls on many boards are angled in, and will therefore give you a smaller measurement on the deck than on the base. For our example's sake, let's say the measurement is 27.54 at the center insert.

Still with us? You are almost done. You now have a way to compare foot size to board width where it matters, but how do you interpret this info to get the correct width? Well that depends a little on stance angle. If you ride a 0 degree stance, you will want your foot size to be the same as the width of the board at the inserts or up to 1 cm greater. If you ride at an angled stance, you will want to measure the board across at the angles that you will be riding. Again, you will want your foot to at least match this measurement or exceed it by up to 1 cm. So using our example above, this guy has a foot 28.57 cm that exceeds the board with at the inserts 27.54 cm by 1.03 cm at a zero degree angle. But, when he angles his feet to the 15 degree angles that he rides, voila, he has .10 cm of overhang for a perfect fit.

But wait a second. Are we saying that you should have overhang, even with bare feet? Yes. You will need overhang to be able to apply leverage to your edges and to get the most out of your board. 1/2 inch to 3/4 inch of boot overhang for both toe and heel is ideal, and will not create problematic toe or heel drag. Remember that boots typically add 1/2 at both the toe and heel to your foot measurement from above, due to padding, insulation and the outer boot materials. We do not suggest using the boot length to size boards though, as the extra padding etc, cannot be used well to create leverage, that has to come from your foot itself. We highly recommend that riders do not choose boards where their feet do not come to or exceed the real board width.

OK, that's all well and good, but where can you get the information on board width at the inserts if the manufacturers don't provide it? That's easy. Email the store that carries the board(s) that you are considering. Give them your foot length in cm (and your stance width and angles if you know them). They will be able to provide you with the width at the inserts that you will be using and can factor in your stance angle as well to get you the exact overhang that you will have with bare feet.

PS:

Once mounted, the best way to test is to put your (tightly laced) boots into your bindings and strap them in tightly. It is important that you have the heel pulled all the way back into the bindings heel cup or the test won’t help. On a carpeted floor place your board flat on its base. Kneel behind the heelside edge and lift that edge so that it rests on your knees and so that the toeside edge is angled down into the carpet. Now press down with both hands using firm pressure, one hand on each of the boots. This will compress the board's sidecut and simulate a turn on hard snow. You can change the angle of the board on your knees to become progressively steeper and you will be able to see at what angle you will start getting toe drag. You will want to repeat the test for your heelside as well. If you are not getting drag at normal turn and landing angles, then you are good to go.

PPS:

Also a note about boots: Boot design plays a big role in toe drag as does binding ramping and binding base height. Boots that have a solid bevel at the toe/heel drag less. Many freestyle boots push for more surface contact and reduce bevel. This helps with contact, but if you have a lot of overhang with those boots it hurts in terms of toe drag.

Now go ride!*


----------



## Maxfondu

*Bataleon 2012 Setup*

Hello 

I've been reading through this post & see that Wiredsport is well up on all things TBT so was hoping that I could get some guidance on my Bataleon 2012 setup.

I'm 188cm (6'2") & around 100kg (220lb) & been riding for 4 years. 

I'd like a Bataleon to use as a do-it-all board for the not-to-much-snow type resort that I go to but don't think that the All Mountain/Freestyle line-up are long enough. I've read that the nose shape has blunted for 2012 & this could mean that a 163/164 board last year might be closer in riding edge/base length to a 162/163 board this year but don't know for sure. 

What do you think re board & sizing?

Ta,


----------



## Wiredsport

Maxfondu said:


> Hello
> 
> I've been reading through this post & see that Wiredsport is well up on all things TBT so was hoping that I could get some guidance on my Bataleon 2012 setup.
> 
> I'm 188cm (6'2") & around 100kg (220lb) & been riding for 4 years.
> 
> I'd like a Bataleon to use as a do-it-all board for the not-to-much-snow type resort that I go to but don't think that the All Mountain/Freestyle line-up are long enough. I've read that the nose shape has blunted for 2012 & this could mean that a 163/164 board last year might be closer in riding edge/base length to a 162/163 board this year but don't know for sure.
> 
> What do you think re board & sizing?
> 
> Ta,


Hi Max,

Please let us know your fot size as well. Additionally, please mention the model of board that you were riding last season.


----------



## Maxfondu

....Cheers for coming back to me so quickly.

Boots size is 11 US & I've been riding a Vapor 166W with CO2s for the last 2 years.

Ta again,


----------



## Wiredsport

Maxfondu said:


> ....Cheers for coming back to me so quickly.
> 
> Boots size is 11 US & I've been riding a Vapor 166W with CO2s for the last 2 years.
> 
> Ta again,


Hi Max,

I would stronly suggest the Jam 162. The contact length is 122 (longer that the Vapor in the same size) and it works unbelievably well for larger guys. This board has Basalt inclusions, Triax weave, Bataleon's Reactor Core, and will hold every mm of its effective edge to the snow.


----------



## Maxfondu

Thanks very much for your help on this - Jam 162 it is.

Final thing....what binding would you suggest for this board? - I always wear K2 T1/DB boots.

Ta,


----------



## red7th

*with ET 2012*

I'll purchase Bataleon ET 2012. I'am usually in the park(jibbing and jumping) and or riding glades and steep lines when there is powder. 
I'm 5'5 tall, 132lb with US8 size boot. Which should I go 149 or 152?

As is written in the catalog of 2012 Bataleon, "stance width" means maximam or minimum width that I can set?

I'm thinking about 2012 ET with UNION Contact Pro or FLUX TT30.
Which bindings would be reccomend with ET? or would you have any other ideas?

Sorry for my bad English.
T.I.A


----------



## Wiredsport

Maxfondu said:


> Thanks very much for your help on this - Jam 162 it is.
> 
> Final thing....what binding would you suggest for this board? - I always wear K2 T1/DB boots.
> 
> Ta,


Hi Max,

There are many incredible bindings out there. The brands we will carry for next season are the ones that we feel offer the best performance all around in their various categories. Our premium brands will be Flow, Gnu and Roxy for Rear entry, Flux, Raiden and T9 for conventional entry.

Four to consider for 2012: Flow NXT AT, Gnu Mutant, Flux DMCC, Raiden Machine. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Maxfondu

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> There are many incredible bindings out there. The brands we will carry for next season are the ones that we feel offer the best performance all around in their various categories. Our premium brands will be Flow, Gnu and Roxy for Rear entry, Flux, Raiden and T9 for conventional entry.
> 
> Four to consider for 2012: Flow NXT AT, Gnu Mutant, Flux DMCC, Raiden Machine.
> 
> Thanks again!


Sorry for the late response....I've been gazing at the Bataleon Jam for the last couple of days.

Thanks for the bindings info - again, I'll note your suggestions when I go shopping for my new setup.

Big ta,


----------



## STRICK-9

*A Little Help for the 2012 Quiver*

I am 5'08" & 175 lbs with Size 10 Boots. I currently have a 155 Sierra Reverse Crew in my arsenal which is practically identical to a Burton Custom V Rocker.

Loking to add a 2012 Bataleon to my quiver without duplicating my efforts.

I prefer all mtn riding and since I live on the Ice Coast I typically ride icey groomers in North Carolina. 
I wouldn't mind hitting the park a little and adding some free ride to my character but I will mainly still ride all mountain. 

Can you please offer any suggestions because I am torn between the ET, Riot, Whatever and Goliath....although I am leaning towards the Riot and Goliath. Also I am thinking about down sizing a couple of centimeters for control.

Another option may be to get a Fun Kink or Airobic and add to an all mtn board....

Thanks, 

STRICK


----------



## Wiredsport

STRICK-9 said:


> I am 5'08" & 175 lbs with Size 10 Boots. I currently have a 155 Sierra Reverse Crew in my arsenal which is practically identical to a Burton Custom V Rocker.
> 
> Loking to add a 2012 Bataleon to my quiver without duplicating my efforts.
> 
> I prefer all mtn riding and since I live on the Ice Coast I typically ride icey groomers in North Carolina.
> I wouldn't mind hitting the park a little and adding some free ride to my character but I will mainly still ride all mountain.
> 
> Can you please offer any suggestions because I am torn between the ET, Riot, Whatever and Goliath....although I am leaning towards the Riot and Goliath. Also I am thinking about down sizing a couple of centimeters for control.
> 
> Another option may be to get a Fun Kink or Airobic and add to an all mtn board....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> STRICK


The Goliath 156 will be a great all mountain choice for you. The ET 154 if you want something leaning more toward freestyle. I would not go to any of the softer boards at 175 lbs.

Thanks!


----------



## STRICK-9

Wiredsport said:


> The Goliath 156 will be a great all mountain choice for you. The ET 154 if you want something leaning more toward freestyle. I would not go to any of the softer boards at 175 lbs.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for such a quick response....which of the two offer a greater contrast to the Custom V Rocker I am riding now!


----------



## Wiredsport

STRICK-9 said:


> Thanks for such a quick response....which of the two offer a greater contrast to the Custom V Rocker I am riding now!


They will both feel very different than your rockered Crew as they are cambered TBT models. It is a difficult comparison and they do not really line up well. If I had to choose for you, it would be the Goliath due to your location. It will not dissapoint!


----------



## westsiderider

Hey ive been riding bataleon for a year or so now, and this year i was looking at getting the "whatever" for an all mountain board(mainly ride jibs down the main runs, and powder trees). Im about 6 feet tall, weight around 115 - 120 and have a boot size of a 10.5. I was just wondering if i should get a 156 or the 159?? 

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

westsiderider said:


> Hey ive been riding bataleon for a year or so now, and this year i was looking at getting the "whatever" for an all mountain board(mainly ride jibs down the main runs, and powder trees). Im about 6 feet tall, weight around 115 - 120 and have a boot size of a 10.5. I was just wondering if i should get a 156 or the 159??
> 
> Thanks


Stoked for you!

You will be much happier on the smaller board (slightly softer which will help with your light weight). Width will be fine assuming you ride with some angle.


----------



## halvies

hi,

I'm looking into getting a Goliath for the up coming season. I want an all mountain/freestyle board that is half decent at buttering, jibbing and spinning, but also one that is good for all over the mountain; groomed runs, off piste, park etc.

Is the goliath the best option?

And if so, i weigh about 175 and stand about 5'10". would a 157 or 153 be the better option?

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

halvies said:


> hi,
> 
> I'm looking into getting a Goliath for the up coming season. I want an all mountain/freestyle board that is half decent at buttering, jibbing and spinning, but also one that is good for all over the mountain; groomed runs, off piste, park etc.
> 
> Is the goliath the best option?
> 
> And if so, i weigh about 175 and stand about 5'10". would a 157 or 153 be the better option?
> 
> Thanks


Please let us know your foot size as well.

Thanks!


----------



## halvies

My boots are a size 10


----------



## Wiredsport

halvies said:


> My boots are a size 10


The 156 will be an excellent choice for your specs.


----------



## halvies

Also, I just wanted to ask whether skill level is an issue with the goliath. I've only done about 5-7 days and am comfortable on blue runs, at reasonable speed and small kickers. I believe i have picked up snowboarding really quickly but i think i'm still a beginner, maybe getting close to intermediate. I hear that the Goliath is more for intermediate/advanced riders. Would it be a bad idea to start using the Goliath at my skill level?


----------



## Wiredsport

halvies said:


> Also, I just wanted to ask whether skill level is an issue with the goliath. I've only done about 5-7 days and am comfortable on blue runs, at reasonable speed and small kickers. I believe i have picked up snowboarding really quickly but i think i'm still a beginner, maybe getting close to intermediate. I hear that the Goliath is more for intermediate/advanced riders. Would it be a bad idea to start using the Goliath at my skill level?


Hi Halvies,

We feel great suggesting Bataleon boards, including the Goliath, even to first day riders. TBT is the reason. It simply reduces those hard take downs from caught tip and tail edges. As long as you do not go too long for yourself or too stiff, this will be a fun easy board to progress on...and when you go pro, I want a cut


----------



## halvies

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Halvies,
> 
> We feel great suggesting Bataleon boards, including the Goliath, even to first day riders. TBT is the reason. It simply reduces those hard take downs from caught tip and tail edges. As long as you do not go too long for yourself or too stiff, this will be a fun easy board to progress on...and when you go pro, I want a cut


Awesome. Thanks for all your help. You've made the decision much easier for me.


----------



## STRICK-9

*Stupid Question*

So I am unfortunately color-blind and was wondering if anyone could tell me the colors on the new 154 ET....


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

STRICK-9 said:


> So I am unfortunately color-blind and was wondering if anyone could tell me the colors on the new 154 ET....


blue on white

Edit: Now a question for you... how do colour-blind people drive if its difficult to differentiate between traffic lights... I considered the positioning (bottom, mid, top) but sometimes its sunny or you're just too far from the lights to tell


----------



## STRICK-9

InfiniteEclipse said:


> blue on white
> 
> Edit: Now a question for you... how do colour-blind people drive if its difficult to differentiate between traffic lights... I considered the positioning (bottom, mid, top) but sometimes its sunny or you're just too far from the lights to tell


Well, I am supposedly the worst kind, red/green, but I can tell you I can see every color. I have trained myself to recognize colors by the color, if that makes sense but when colors get placed next to one another they become difficult to differentiate. For example, green grass really looks orange to me while blue/purple, brown/green, yellow/green in particular shades make it really difficult. In this case, I couldn't tell if the blue on the 154 was purple and if the darker splots are navy/midnight blue or black. 

As for driving, the green is really easy to recognize although it looks white to me and the yellow can be psimistic at times. And as you said, the patterns whether horizontal or vertical are always the same. Flashing yellows can be difficult when it's dark as not to confuse it with red! Hope that tangent helps.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

thank you, i was always curious

re: the 2012 ET.. I remember there was a blue on white one, but just looking again i saw a thread on snowboardclub.co.uk that shows it as a mix of mostly green and some blue on white... So perhaps there are different variants


----------



## westsiderider

Wiredsport said:


> Stoked for you!
> 
> You will be much happier on the smaller board (slightly softer which will help with your light weight). Width will be fine assuming you ride with some angle.


I was also wondering, being 6 feet tall I like pretty wide stance and I noticed that the whatever has a stance width of 57.5 cm, whereas most of there older boards went up to 64 cm. Do you think it is really much of a noticeable difference?


----------



## Wiredsport

westsiderider said:


> I was also wondering, being 6 feet tall I like pretty wide stance and I noticed that the whatever has a stance width of 57.5 cm, whereas most of there older boards went up to 64 cm. Do you think it is really much of a noticeable difference?


That is just under 23 inches. Do you know what width you ride?


----------



## westsiderider

I ride a 2010 bataleon riot 155 right now, and i have it set 1 in from the max stance which is about 24"


----------



## westsiderider

I wonder if 57.5 cm the max stance width or just the recommended width......


----------



## Golliwog

Hi Wiredsport,
Firstly, kudos on all the help youre giving everyone. Its great!

I have a bit of a different situation to most of the riders here. I spent the majority of my time this season hitting 40-50+ degree lines, including trees, no fall zones, cliffs and chutes. Im 85kg, 6'5 (200cm) with a size 12 boot. My biggest issues are small sidecuts (which ruin fast, steep carves), edgehold and dampness. For an example, a Never Summer SL is neither stiff nor damp enough for me. Im looking at Bataleon because im a nerd who loves trying new things and want to see what the tech is all about. I take good care of my bases, sintered is a must. 

So anyway im looking at an undisputed and wondering whether anyone around here has taken one through the paces down some hectic terrain. I know there are companies out there that cater to this style of riding (Donek, APO, Venture, Jones, Prior etc) but I really want to try TBT in the gnar. Im spending the coming season at Revelstoke.

PS. Will probably get an ET wide as well for the few weeks of bad weather or when im feeling too lazy to hike.

EDIT: I like big boards. A 169 NS Titan was the most comfortable thing I rode all season. Bloody short board craze...


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Golliwog,

The Undisputed has a very unique feel. Got in some late season, fresh Hood days on the 167 and it blew me away. Your weight is going to to have a big impact on how damp the board feels to you, but for me (185 lbs) it feels very neutral in terms of rebound. The release from powered up, all-in turns is where it really seperates itself from the pack. You will not find a more manageable 167 and you can easiliy set her loose in big hairball conditions.


----------



## Golliwog

Has the undisputed changed in any way at all 10/11 vs 11/12? I like the graphics of the older one better but if they have optimized the TBT or added "freeride TBT" ill deal with the new gfx


----------



## Wiredsport

Golliwog said:


> Has the undisputed changed in any way at all 10/11 vs 11/12? I like the graphics of the older one better but if they have optimized the TBT or added "freeride TBT" ill deal with the new gfx


The 2012 still uses Freeride TBT, but the nose and tail profiles have longer, less abrupt upturn transitions. Also the flex pattern has been updated with stiffness enhancemnts in the tail and a subtle compliance in the nose. Also, "backseat" inserts are added in 2012 for those big dump setback days. 

On this model, I would wait for the 2012.


----------



## westsiderider

Hi i was just wondering which board size you would recommend be best for me. I was looking at getting the Bataleon Airobic in a 151 or 154, or getting a Bataleon Funkink in a 151 or 154 also. Im just over 6 feet tall, weigh 123 lbs and have a boot size of a 10. Any answers will help, Thank you.


----------



## Wiredsport

westsiderider said:


> Hi i was just wondering which board size you would recommend be best for me. I was looking at getting the Bataleon Airobic in a 151 or 154, or getting a Bataleon Funkink in a 151 or 154 also. Im just over 6 feet tall, weigh 123 lbs and have a boot size of a 10. Any answers will help, Thank you.


Hi Westsiderider, 

Happy to help. Tell me a little about where you ride and your style of riding. Will this be your only board? 

Thanks


----------



## westsiderider

Well i usually ride at local mountains like Big White, Sunpeaks, or Silver star (Canada). Pretty much everyday I ride the main runs and hit the lil jibs and jumps down the run, or hit powy trees if i can find any. After that i usually cut over to the park and and shred thought it, and then take the chairlift back up and do it all over again. I currently have a 2010-2011 Bataleon Riot 155 right now which I use for powy days, and i'm looking at either the Airobic, or Funkink for an every day riding board that will perform good in the park too.


----------



## tdc_worm

wired---thx for all of your expertise. can you take a look:

riding experience: 6 years
level: high intermediate
stats: 6'1", 200lbs, size 12 boot (before clothes, helmet, boots, etc)
stance: dont necessarily need a wide board. i usually ride all the way out (i am very long legged) and am naturally duck footed, so toe drag hasnt been an issue yet.
locations: primarily Rockies, take 3-4 trips a year. love JHole, and the Cottonwood Canyons of UT.
conditions: almost always off the groomers, hikes to fresh lines, and into the trees hunting for pow stashes, greens and most blues need not apply.
style: in typical coniditions---go to the top and conquer/jump everything in my path on the way down from hits to jibs to small drops and natural half pipes. like to haul tail. loved the stash parks at JHole. butter my way across groomers in between tree lines. if there is park or pipe in my path it will get my attention, but i usually dont hot lap until the end of the day or during really sub par conditions on the rest of the mountain.
current quiver: Undisputed 167, Smokin Big Wig 162. (have owned a bunch of bananas also).

goal: i fell in love with my TBT undisputed last year. i also had a ripping time on my GFs 159 Omni. i intend to keep my Undisputed for the deep pow days and replace my Big Wig with a TBT board for the average days. The Riot and Goliath (as due the ETAE and the Whatever) have my attention, but i am concerned about one being too noodly and the other being too stiff. i would really consider anything. from descriptions, i have the riot #1, and the goliath #2. What are your thoughts?


----------



## JVee

Hi Wiredsport

I've been riding Libs for the ;last 5 years. I'm now interested in Bataleon. Two boards I'm looking at are the Evil Twin and Goliath. I'm 180cm tall and 92kg's. I'll be riding Japan and Canada, predominately freestyle with powder to boot (I'm from Australia). Can you give me advice on which model may be better for me? I'm looking at the 2012 models.


----------



## Wiredsport

westsiderider said:


> Well i usually ride at local mountains like Big White, Sunpeaks, or Silver star (Canada). Pretty much everyday I ride the main runs and hit the lil jibs and jumps down the run, or hit powy trees if i can find any. After that i usually cut over to the park and and shred thought it, and then take the chairlift back up and do it all over again. I currently have a 2010-2011 Bataleon Riot 155 right now which I use for powy days, and i'm looking at either the Airobic, or Funkink for an every day riding board that will perform good in the park too.


Got it. The Funkink 153 (if you go 2011) or 154 2012 wil be the killer addition to your Riot. 

The 2011 is so fun. I haven't ridden the 2012 but that will change come November


----------



## Wiredsport

tdc_worm said:


> wired---thx for all of your expertise. can you take a look:
> 
> riding experience: 6 years
> level: high intermediate
> stats: 6'1", 200lbs, size 12 boot (before clothes, helmet, boots, etc)
> stance: dont necessarily need a wide board. i usually ride all the way out (i am very long legged) and am naturally duck footed, so toe drag hasnt been an issue yet.
> locations: primarily Rockies, take 3-4 trips a year. love JHole, and the Cottonwood Canyons of UT.
> conditions: almost always off the groomers, hikes to fresh lines, and into the trees hunting for pow stashes, greens and most blues need not apply.
> style: in typical coniditions---go to the top and conquer/jump everything in my path on the way down from hits to jibs to small drops and natural half pipes. like to haul tail. loved the stash parks at JHole. butter my way across groomers in between tree lines. if there is park or pipe in my path it will get my attention, but i usually dont hot lap until the end of the day or during really sub par conditions on the rest of the mountain.
> current quiver: Undisputed 167, Smokin Big Wig 162. (have owned a bunch of bananas also).
> 
> goal: i fell in love with my TBT undisputed last year. i also had a ripping time on my GFs 159 Omni. i intend to keep my Undisputed for the deep pow days and replace my Big Wig with a TBT board for the average days. The Riot and Goliath (as due the ETAE and the Whatever) have my attention, but i am concerned about one being too noodly and the other being too stiff. i would really consider anything. from descriptions, i have the riot #1, and the goliath #2. What are your thoughts?


First off, a GF with a 159 Omni sounds awwwrite from here. Nice find!

Riot 159 Wide will be insane for you. The Goliath 160 Wide would be unreal as a one board quiver, but you already have major freeride covered and the Riot is untouchable as a big guy all over freestyle power board.

PS: take the extra cm of width and go with the wide. It will work better at any stance with size 12.


----------



## Wiredsport

JVee said:


> Hi Wiredsport
> 
> I've been riding Libs for the ;last 5 years. I'm now interested in Bataleon. Two boards I'm looking at are the Evil Twin and Goliath. I'm 180cm tall and 92kg's. I'll be riding Japan and Canada, predominately freestyle with powder to boot (I'm from Australia). Can you give me advice on which model may be better for me? I'm looking at the 2012 models.


Stoked to help. Two questions: What foot size? What Libs have you been on?


----------



## JVee

U.S size 10.5, 32 Lashed; Lib Banana Magic both 2011 and 12.


----------



## Wiredsport

JVee said:


> U.S size 10.5, 32 Lashed; Lib Banana Magic both 2011 and 12.


The ET 157 will be unreal for you. There is no better way to find your first TBT love than on an ET.


----------



## tdc_worm

Wiredsport said:


> First off, a GF with a 159 Omni sounds awwwrite from here. Nice find!
> 
> Riot 159 Wide will be insane for you. The Goliath 160 Wide would be unreal as a one board quiver, but you already have major freeride covered and the Riot is untouchable as a big guy all over freestyle power board.
> 
> PS: take the extra cm of width and go with the wide. It will work better at any stance with size 12.


haha, agreed...she rips! even have her riding motocross on a full sized bike. 
the omni is her pow stick. gonna move her from her Smokin Vixen 148 to a TBT board for her day to day board. she hates girlyfied graphics (vanity is a biatch hahaha, form over function). was thinking either an ET 149 or a Goliath 150 for her 5'7" 130lb frame. she follows me all over the mountain, just a little more risk averse, but still likes to haul, hahaha....


----------



## Wiredsport

tdc_worm said:


> haha, agreed...she rips! even have her riding motocross on a full sized bike.
> the omni is her pow stick. gonna move her from her Smokin Vixen 148 to a TBT board for her day to day board. she hates girlyfied graphics (vanity is a biatch hahaha, form over function). was thinking either an ET 149 or a Goliath 150 for her 5'7" 130lb frame. she follows me all over the mountain, just a little more risk averse, but still likes to haul, hahaha....


Nice. What is her foot size?


----------



## tdc_worm

Wiredsport said:


> Nice. What is her foot size?


7.5 womens


----------



## Wiredsport

tdc_worm said:


> 7.5 womens


Got it. 7.5 women's = 6 men's = 24 cm = very small.

Width is a killer for small footed women and while some have gotten very good at riding wider boards, almost all really appreciate it when they get on something appropriately narrow. 

The waists on the 149 ET and the Goliath 150 are 24.6 cm (and both are going to be ~ 1cm wider again at her stance position). That means that her toes/heels will be ~ a combined inch inside the edges at a normal stance. That makes it impossible to ride a board to its designed potential. 

The Violenza 149 will be a great choice if she can live with the graphics.


----------



## pete7:19

Wiredsport, great thread and some great advice, so here's my story:

I'm 5'9", 160 lbs and wearing a US size 9 Burton Hail.
Currently riding a 2009 Jam 157 for piste charging (at which it excels) a couple of weeks a year when work allows and a few trips to the 100 Yds indoor snow slope just to get my fix in between. 

I need to add to it something slower with more flex for two reasons, firstly the Jam is a bit of a beast for 100 Yds of slope, by the time I get it half way to its potential I'm queueing for the lift, secondly on piste I need to escort my beginner wife now and then so I want something more playful to keep me amused while she perfects her turns and picks her butt off the floor, holding the Jam back is a calf muscle killer. I've got little experience at butters, presses or even ollies and don't think the Jam ideal for improving these.
I was looking at K2 WWW and tried out the wifes K2 Luna for laughs when I realised how much I loved TBT, I do enjoy spinning like a loon without catching an edge. I saw the 2012 catalogue online and after reading up on all the awesome looking new TBT found I was leaning towards the new airobic.

So the Jam stays, no question and I want something to add to it, don't need one board that does a bit of everything, just one a bit playful that can handle basic tricks without kicking my butt, maybe the odd rail and kicker too. So jib versus twin, airobic versus ET, disaster too soft for my weight? Your thoughts on board and size would be appreciated.


----------



## JVee

Thanks for all your advice Wiredsport

Essentially what is the difference between the 2012 ET and Goliath? All I can gather is the ET is a true twin, where as the Goliath is setback slightly? Are both these boards considered high end do it all quiver killers? I haven't come across too many reviews for these 2012 models, apart from Shayboarder, who absolutely raved about the Goliath

Cheers
JV


----------



## Wiredsport

pete7:19 said:


> Wiredsport, great thread and some great advice, so here's my story:
> 
> I'm 5'9", 160 lbs and wearing a US size 9 Burton Hail.
> Currently riding a 2009 Jam 157 for piste charging (at which it excels) a couple of weeks a year when work allows and a few trips to the 100 Yds indoor snow slope just to get my fix in between.
> 
> I need to add to it something slower with more flex for two reasons, firstly the Jam is a bit of a beast for 100 Yds of slope, by the time I get it half way to its potential I'm queueing for the lift, secondly on piste I need to escort my beginner wife now and then so I want something more playful to keep me amused while she perfects her turns and picks her butt off the floor, holding the Jam back is a calf muscle killer. I've got little experience at butters, presses or even ollies and don't think the Jam ideal for improving these.
> I was looking at K2 WWW and tried out the wifes K2 Luna for laughs when I realised how much I loved TBT, I do enjoy spinning like a loon without catching an edge. I saw the 2012 catalogue online and after reading up on all the awesome looking new TBT found I was leaning towards the new airobic.
> 
> So the Jam stays, no question and I want something to add to it, don't need one board that does a bit of everything, just one a bit playful that can handle basic tricks without kicking my butt, maybe the odd rail and kicker too. So jib versus twin, airobic versus ET, disaster too soft for my weight? Your thoughts on board and size would be appreciated.


Hi Pete,

The Airobic 151 will be perfect. On 100 yards of slope, small jibs and butters are what you have to work with and the Airobic does those thing perfectly. The ET 154 would be an awesome board for you, but it would be overkill if this will mostly be used indoors and the extra flex of the Airobic will be big fun in that setting.


----------



## Wiredsport

JVee said:


> Thanks for all your advice Wiredsport
> 
> Essentially what is the difference between the 2012 ET and Goliath? All I can gather is the ET is a true twin, where as the Goliath is setback slightly? Are both these boards considered high end do it all quiver killers? I haven't come across too many reviews for these 2012 models, apart from Shayboarder, who absolutely raved about the Goliath
> 
> Cheers
> JV


Hi JV,

No, these boards are actually very different. The big one is the TBT type (freestyle on the Goliath and Twin on the ET). The width of the center (non lifted) portion of the base on the ET is roughly 1/3 wider than on the Goliath.

From wide to narrow the 5 styles of TBT are: Jib > Twin > Freestyle > All Mountain > Freeride.

This is a little confusing because in this usage Twin TBT is referring to the actual dimensions of the triple base, not the twin shape of the outline. Both the Goliath and ET have 0 setback. 

Then there is the Flex pattern. The ET uses a multi zone flex while the Goliath uses a constant flex layup.


----------



## pete7:19

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> The Airobic 151 will be perfect. On 100 yards of slope, small jibs and butters are what you have to work with and the Airobic does those thing perfectly. The ET 154 would be an awesome board for you, but it would be overkill if this will mostly be used indoors and the extra flex of the Airobic will be big fun in that setting.


That's great, I wanted to go as short as I could but wasn't sure I'd get away with the 151. The specs on the new ET sound awesome for sure now that it has the faster base but I can only justify one new board, maybe next year. Thanks again, top advice. :thumbsup:


----------



## tdc_worm

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. 7.5 women's = 6 men's = 24 cm = very small.
> 
> Width is a killer for small footed women and while some have gotten very good at riding wider boards, almost all really appreciate it when they get on something appropriately narrow.
> 
> The waists on the 149 ET and the Goliath 150 are 24.6 cm (and both are going to be ~ 1cm wider again at her stance position). That means that her toes/heels will be ~ a combined inch inside the edges at a normal stance. That makes it impossible to ride a board to its designed potential.
> 
> The Violenza 149 will be a great choice if she can live with the graphics.


yup, agree w the dimension issues. i guess the marketing geniuses across all board sports think that women 1) want puppy dogs and ice cream and butterflies for graphics instead of something cool and 2) think they have to dumb down gear for women.

also, she has her heart set on twin or freestyle TBT w/ a true twin shape and flex pattern, so the distortia or feelbetter will probably get the nod before the violenza. even then, similar lengthed boys boards are only approx 5-6mm wider in the waist...


----------



## Golliwog

Hi Wiredsport, 

Followup question - should I be looking at the 158W or 159W ET? Im 6'5 (200cm) and 85kg, will have an undisputed for freeride so just need a mountain cruising/park stick. Booot size 12


----------



## Wiredsport

Golliwog said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> Followup question - should I be looking at the 158W or 159W ET? Im 6'5 (200cm) and 85kg, will have an undisputed for freeride so just need a mountain cruising/park stick. Booot size 12


Hi,

159 Wide will be perfect. There is no 158 Wide in the ET, so that make the choice easy  (or were you asking about another model?).

Thanks!


----------



## Golliwog

Hey mate,
I meant 156W vs 159W. damn typo


----------



## Wiredsport

Golliwog said:


> Hey mate,
> I meant 156W vs 159W. damn typo


Got it. 159 Wide will still be the best choice.

Thanks again.


----------



## ThePhazon

I might be looking for a park board to complement my all mountain board. I'm digging TBT and want to know what board and what size you would suggest. I'm 5'11" and around 155-160 lbs, boot size is 9.5.


----------



## Wiredsport

ThePhazon said:


> I might be looking for a park board to complement my all mountain board. I'm digging TBT and want to know what board and what size you would suggest. I'm 5'11" and around 155-160 lbs, boot size is 9.5.


Hi Phazon,

The ET 154 will be an incredible choice.

Thanks!


----------



## JVee

Hi Wiredsport, 

I just purchased an ET! However I've seen a few reviews come out for the Arbor Blacklist 2012 and they seem to rate this board extremely high? Have you had a chance to ride this board and perhaps how it may compare to the ET?


----------



## Wiredsport

JVee said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> I just purchased an ET! However I've seen a few reviews come out for the Arbor Blacklist 2012 and they seem to rate this board extremely high? Have you had a chance to ride this board and perhaps how it may compare to the ET?


Hi JVee,

The Blacklist 2012 is a reverse camber park deck for the upcoming season. I have not ridden it. Reverse camber (rocker) boards typically have a feel that is very far removed from TBT (all of which are cambered). Arbor puts a lot of love into their boards and I would assume that the Blacklist is a great example of a rockered design.

Here are some quick notes on the different board profiles and some general thoughts on what you might expect from each:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/37496-rocker-camber-everything-between.html


----------



## MSH

Wiredsports, do you know how much the 2012 Airobic will go for?


----------



## Wiredsport

MSH said:


> Wiredsports, do you know how much the 2012 Airobic will go for?


Pricing will look like this for 2012:

DISASTER	$359.95
AIROBIC	$399.95
EVIL TWIN	$449.95
EVIL TWIN ARTIST	$469.95
RIOT	$549.95

FUNKINK	$369.95
WHATEVER	$399.95
GOLIATH	$449.95
JAM	$549.95
ENEMY	$799.95

OMNI	$449.95
UNDISPUTED	$579.95

DISTORTIA	$399.95
FEELBETTER	$349.95
VIOLENZA	$429.95


----------



## xB01S0NxBARRYx

When will we be able to buy the new 2012 line of boards? I want the new et so bad


----------



## Wiredsport

xB01S0NxBARRYx said:


> When will we be able to buy the new 2012 line of boards? I want the new et so bad


Hi Barry,

Last year we received Bataleon towards the end of August and we are anticipating the same this year. STOKED!


----------



## tomek142

Hey Wiredsport! What Bataleon board would you recommend for all mountain riding on the east coast? Not looking into park riding just a board to ride the mountain. The board should handle black diamonds and ice. Was thinking of a ET but maybe to soft so a Goliath? What would you recommend?


----------



## Wiredsport

tomek142 said:


> Hey Wiredsport! What Bataleon board would you recommend for all mountain riding on the east coast? Not looking into park riding just a board to ride the mountain. The board should handle black diamonds and ice. Was thinking of a ET but maybe to soft so a Goliath? What would you recommend?


Hi Tomek,

Possibly the Goliath, but let me know maore about your riding. Are you mostly carving/speed/surface rider or are you more into airs and maneuvers? Also, if you could provide a weight and shoe size that would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## tomek142

Sure no problem. I'll use the board for mostly riding down the mountain. I have a Capita Ultrafear that I love but that thing isn't working for me on black diamonds and icy conditions. So looking into something more all mountain that can handle those runs but also be a fun chill ride down. I also have a Burton UnInc. that I use for freeriding (might sell to get a Omni/Enemy/Undisputed/Capit Black Snowboard of Death) so already have two boards. Just looking into getting a third that's right between those two boards. Won't hit boxes or rails but might hit a small jump if anything. 

Thinking of getting a Goliath, ET (might be too soft) or Riot. I'm 165 lbs and wear a 10 boot size.


----------



## Wiredsport

tomek142 said:


> Sure no problem. I'll use the board for mostly riding down the mountain. I have a Capita Ultrafear that I love but that thing isn't working for me on black diamonds and icy conditions. So looking into something more all mountain that can handle those runs but also be a fun chill ride down. I also have a Burton UnInc. that I use for freeriding (might sell to get a Omni/Enemy/Undisputed/Capit Black Snowboard of Death) so already have two boards. Just looking into getting a third that's right between those two boards. Won't hit boxes or rails but might hit a small jump if anything.
> 
> Thinking of getting a Goliath, ET (might be too soft) or Riot. I'm 165 lbs and wear a 10 boot size.


Got it. 

The Goliath 158 will be perfect for your needs. You fit well on the 156 and 158 but on the East Coast (and not primarily looking for airs/jibs/spins for this deck) the extra effective edge on the 158 will be welcomed.

The Flat Kick Rocker used on your Ultrafear is really fun and loose...until it hardens up and then the very short running surface and edge contact make it a handful. 

Your uninc was a great board, but it was not designed as a freeride specific board. The goliath will actually reach further into freeride than the Uninc did (uninc was designed as a stiffer park board). Were you to go with a three board setup (Ultrafear-Goliath-Omni) you would have one sick and fully covered quiver.

Thanks!


----------



## ippy

Wiredsport said:


> Pricing will look like this for 2012:
> 
> DISASTER	$359.95
> AIROBIC	$399.95
> EVIL TWIN	$449.95
> EVIL TWIN ARTIST	$469.95
> RIOT	$549.95
> 
> FUNKINK	$369.95
> WHATEVER	$399.95
> GOLIATH	$449.95
> JAM	$549.95
> ENEMY	$799.95
> 
> OMNI	$449.95
> UNDISPUTED	$579.95
> 
> DISTORTIA	$399.95
> FEELBETTER	$349.95
> VIOLENZA	$429.95


Good to see they dont have such a high price on the enemy this time around


----------



## Camkoobria

*Choices*

Hello Wiredsport,

I have been looking to purchase a new snowboard and have really taken to the bataleon brand. I don't hit the park hard, infact I more so enjoy just cruising, and doing lots of buttering, presses, small rails and boxes. I am 175 pounds and 5'11. I was looking at their evil twin, evil twin artist edition and the goliath. I also have size 10.5-11 boot. These boards from their descriptions from the 2012 catalog seem to be the ones for me. Can you give any more advice or information on them? Also with the boot size mentioned, what is a minimum board width I should look for?

Much thanks if you could help me out!

Cheers.


----------



## Wiredsport

Camkoobria said:


> Hello Wiredsport,
> 
> I have been looking to purchase a new snowboard and have really taken to the bataleon brand. I don't hit the park hard, infact I more so enjoy just cruising, and doing lots of buttering, presses, small rails and boxes. I am 175 pounds and 5'11. I was looking at their evil twin, evil twin artist edition and the goliath. I also have size 10.5-11 boot. These boards from their descriptions from the 2012 catalog seem to be the ones for me. Can you give any more advice or information on them? Also with the boot size mentioned, what is a minimum board width I should look for?
> 
> Much thanks if you could help me out!
> 
> Cheers.


Stoked to help Camkoobria,

Kindly let me know where you typically ride. I will be happy to provide a minimum width but will need your stance angles.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## BradMX

*Looking for a jib board thats rideable on piste*

Hi,

I think its great that youre giving out advice.

I would really appreciate it if you could recommend a board for me.

Currently own 159 evil twin but looking for a smaller park specific board. However, I do not want it to be unrideable when cruising pistes and moderate powder.

I enjoy hitting decent sized kickers as well as rails and boxes, and going very fast on the piste.

I am 6 foot 1 and 92 kg. 

I really like the idea of the 156W, but I fear it might be a bit small.

What do you think?

Edit:Size 10.5 / 11 UK feet


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Brad,

If you have a 159 ET, that means it is the Classic round tip/tail model. That deck has a running length of 120 cm. The 2012 ET 156 Wide has blunted tip/tail and a running length of 118 cm. That is ample for you as a park board. 92 kg is 203 lbs, and this is a great fit as a park board. No worries cruising piste on it as well. Too icy or too deep and there is no substitute for surface area and effective edge, but there is a lot of crossover potential there.

Thanks!


----------



## Camkoobria

Wiredsport said:


> Stoked to help Camkoobria,
> 
> Kindly let me know where you typically ride. I will be happy to provide a minimum width but will need your stance angles.
> 
> Please measure your foot using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).




Alright so I measured it and got 26.76cm. Stance I use it usually 12 12


----------



## Wiredsport

Camkoobria said:


> Alright so I measured it and got 26.76cm. Stance I use it usually 12 12


Got it. 26.7 is more typically a size 9 US










At 12/12 you can lose more width again, so you will be comfortable on boards that are 25 to 26 at the inserts (not the waist which will vary greatly depending on the board (more on that at: Wiredsport | Snowboard Fit Tips Part One .

You will love the Goliath 156. Let me know once you have had a chance to ride one.

Thanks!


----------



## losib3257

Hi Wiredsport,

I had some further questions on what board to get for next year. Like I said in a thread, currently I have a mostly freeride board-Burton Guru which is quite stiff. It is a pretty descent board for freeriding, but this year I am looking to progress into the park. When I am at my local mountain I hit the park-rails, kickers, boxes, bomb some hills, butter around, hit side bumps, and just have fun with everything over the hill. It is mostly hard pack groomers with some stashes of powder. I am also heading out to Breckenridge in January for a 5 day trip. I guess I cannot make up my mind on which of these two boards I would like to have. As far as my current board, I do not think that I will ride it that much if I can land a more park oriented board that can also kill it when bombing, carving, or hitting some kickers. I hope you can help me make a more informed decision. Thanks!

Height: 5'11"
Weight: 173-185 (varies throughout the year)
Boot: 9-9 1/2


----------



## Camkoobria

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. 26.7 is more typically a size 9 US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 12/12 you can lose more width again, so you will be comfortable on boards that are 25 to 26 at the inserts (not the waist which will vary greatly depending on the board (more on that at: Wiredsport | Snowboard Fit Tips Part One .
> 
> You will love the Goliath 156. Let me know once you have had a chance to ride one.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey Wiredsport much thanks for the help so far. Although I got that measurement, I comfortably wear a size 10.5 boot. 9 is tight and my toes get jammed up in the front pretty bad. Would the 156 goliath still be a good size?


----------



## Wiredsport

losib3257 said:


> Hi Wiredsport,
> 
> I had some further questions on what board to get for next year. Like I said in a thread, currently I have a mostly freeride board-Burton Guru which is quite stiff. It is a pretty descent board for freeriding, but this year I am looking to progress into the park. When I am at my local mountain I hit the park-rails, kickers, boxes, bomb some hills, butter around, hit side bumps, and just have fun with everything over the hill. It is mostly hard pack groomers with some stashes of powder. I am also heading out to Breckenridge in January for a 5 day trip. I guess I cannot make up my mind on which of these two boards I would like to have. As far as my current board, I do not think that I will ride it that much if I can land a more park oriented board that can also kill it when bombing, carving, or hitting some kickers. I hope you can help me make a more informed decision. Thanks!
> 
> Height: 5'11"
> Weight: 173-185 (varies throughout the year)
> Boot: 9-9 1/2


Hi Losib,
From what I recall, you were deciding between the ET and Airobic. With your specs and primarily hardpack, you will be happier on the ET. The 154 will be perfect for your move into park riding. STOKED for you!


----------



## Wiredsport

Camkoobria said:


> Hey Wiredsport much thanks for the help so far. Although I got that measurement, I comfortably wear a size 10.5 boot. 9 is tight and my toes get jammed up in the front pretty bad. Would the 156 goliath still be a good size?


Yes. The board will only respond to your foot measurement (26.76) which is unrelated to boot size. There is an enormous amount of variation in boot production sizing accuracy by brand, etc. That is why we have riders measure their actual bare feet. It is not uncommon for riders to report a boot size which is significantly above/below their measured foot size.

Thanks again!


----------



## losib3257

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Losib,
> From what I recall, you were deciding between the ET and Airobic. With your specs and primarily hardpack, you will be happier on the ET. The 154 will be perfect for your move into park riding. STOKED for you!



You're stoked??? I CANNOT WAIT!!! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## sil3nt

My 2012 152 Evil Twin Artists Edition arrived this morning. Just need some bindings and then straight to the snow. Can't wait.

Board is a bit small but they had sold out of the 154 and couldn't miss out on the price they had. A lot cheaper than the 2011 FastPlant and more than half the price of the 2012 FastPlant.

Hopefully i can get used to the graphics as they aren't really my sort of thing.


----------



## howies

*Whatever questions*



Wiredsport said:


> That is just under 23 inches. Do you know what width you ride?


Hi Wiredsport,
Loving this bataleon 2012 thread. Have read all the posts on the Whatever. 
Really interested in it. Wanted to know you thoughts... I have just moved on from a lib tech banana 159. I loved it but it was time to let it go after a season and a bits abuse. 
A few of my riding buddies have bataleons, I've ridden a 159 evil twin 09 and an evil twin 153 10/11 as well as a Jam '10. I straight away threw out the idea of the jam: waay to stiff. I loved both the evil twins but I just felt there was something ever so slightly missing. 
I always felt my 159 lib was a little too long. (I mostly charge round the alps. A bit of Park when the weather is okay. A lot of jibbing/side hits and butter attempts as well as powder when it's there) I was thinking 156?? 

(I am 5'11, weigh 160, 10.5 US foot)

I rode the lib with the widest stance (26 inches/66cm I think) Do you think I'll be okay with the 156 Whatevers max stance width: 57.5cm ? Will I feel much of a change?

Lastly, will I notice the extruded base? Any speed or strength etc differences? Is it something to consider? I have never had one previously..
My sis-in-law has moved to Vancouver so come christmas it's Whistler time. Is a 156 Whatever the board for me?? Any other suggestions.(Would you ever ship to Vancouver??)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Howies,

Happy to help. Please let us know which Lib banana you were riding.

Thanks


----------



## howies

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Howies,
> 
> Happy to help. Please let us know which Lib banana you were riding.
> 
> Thanks


lib tech skate banana 159 09/10

Thank you.


----------



## Wiredsport

howies said:


> lib tech skate banana 159 09/10
> 
> Thank you.


Got it. Needless to say, the Skate Banana and ET/TBT are pretty much opposite ways of approaching snowboard design. I completely understand the burn to mix it up and check out differnt styles of boards. It keeps your riding fresh.

The Whatever will be great for you in 156. At 165 lbs you do not need any bigger. Freestyle TBT has a different feel from Twin TBT and sounds like a great match for getting you that extra little something you did not find in the ET's.

Sintered/Extruded? Hah! No concensus there. Suffice it to say that a well waxed extruded base is very fast, durable and easy to repair. 

Stance options - when we get in the full production models we will do some insert measurements and answer that one definitively.

Thanks.


----------



## howies

Seriously good customer service/advice

Cheers from Bristol, UK.


----------



## losib3257

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Losib,
> From what I recall, you were deciding between the ET and Airobic. With your specs and primarily hardpack, you will be happier on the ET. The 154 will be perfect for your move into park riding. STOKED for you!


Now, one last thing, what would be a good binding to put on the ET for my kind of riding?


----------



## Wiredsport

There are many great binding choices for your style 2012. Flow NXT AT, Gnu Choice, Flux SF 45, Raiden Phantom are a few that we carry and are guaranteed to rip! There are certainly others as well.


----------



## ippy

I have a problem, or rather an issue, or rather an issue that probably most people would like if they were in korea and expecting to pay 850,000won on a bataleon.

Turns out their korean distributor have a 2012 jam demo board. 
And its at 30% off. 
So its actually about 600,000 won which is about $530

But i want a riot. You might remember me crying about a riot. Riot riot riot riot riot! 

I want to pop to the moon.

Amd the 157 riot has been the board of my dreams since day 1. 

So i need you mr wiredsports, to talk some sense into me. I know its really an issue of three things: 

1. the stringers on the jam running through the whole board as opposed the riot where they stop after the inserts.
2. twin versus all mountain tbt (i really like the sound of all mtn tbt over twin to be honest).
3. varied flex (5-6-5 versus straight 5 (due to stringers i assume). 
4. Core core versus reinforced core. Which i dont really grasp the differences - but i think the core core pushes the force of a load in the middle (between the edges, not the middle, middle) of the board, whilst the reinforced core pushes the energy onto the edges for springier turns?

My feeling is that the riot is going to be a LOT easier to load, and also going to have a much bigger sweetspot for pressing (the stringer effect i assume). 

So the jam sounds like its a bit more of a ripper board kinda like my quiver killer, whilst the riot still sounds too good to be true  (it would be better with the all mountain tbt though i reckon. But i need someone to basically take me by the hand and explain that life is full of difficult compromises and since there wont be any riots in korea according to their official korean outlet, (and when i end up buying it in japan its going to cost me about 70,000 yen (or about 1,000,000won)), that i should embrace my scottish cheapness and be thrifty even if its not the board i want. Better yet show me why ive made a mistake about it and that it IS a poppy ripper that can also be lightning fast and insanely playful. 

PS. They have an ex-demo 153 whatever for, get this, 350,000 won (about $300) which for korea is INSANE. If only i needed a cruise deck - but i already have a 156 indoor fk


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Ippy,

The Jam is an excellent board but is really more about cranking with percision than blasting off with a ton of pop. These are both going to be expensive boards for you and because you already have a 4 boartd quiver I would suggest getting exactly what you want and not being swayed by a rep sample that does not exactly meet your needs. 

Thanks!


----------



## sil3nt

So i havent unwrapped my new ET yet but i assume it comes factory waxed. Should i wax over this before riding or just ride on the factory wax for a day?


----------



## Wiredsport

sil3nt said:


> So i havent unwrapped my new ET yet but i assume it comes factory waxed. Should i wax over this before riding or just ride on the factory wax for a day?


It does come with excellent all temeperature factory wax (Bataleon uses One Ball Jay). Now, temperature specific wax can be nice...


----------



## sil3nt

Wiredsport said:


> It does come with excellent all temeperature factory wax (Bataleon uses One Ball Jay). Now, temperature specific wax can be nice...


Can't get it easily. Went into the local Bataleon dealer and they don't have the wax although they said they could get it.


----------



## ippy

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Ippy,
> 
> The Jam is an excellent board but is really more about cranking with percision than blasting off with a ton of pop. These are both going to be expensive boards for you and because you already have a 4 boartd quiver I would suggest getting exactly what you want and not being swayed by a rep sample that does not exactly meet your needs.
> 
> Thanks!


see, its for telling people the correct answer (and not just what they want to hear), that makes the advice youve given on this thread legit. cheers dude.


----------



## randomkoreandud

can you tell me what the differences/advantages are between the '12 ET and the Whatever?

also im about 5'7/5'8 and 140lbs with a size 9 foot on the brannock device ... not sure if i should be looking at a 149, 151, or 154 sized board

thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

randomkoreandud said:


> can you tell me what the differences/advantages are between the '12 ET and the Whatever?
> 
> also im about 5'7/5'8 and 140lbs with a size 9 foot on the brannock device ... not sure if i should be looking at a 149, 151, or 154 sized board
> 
> thanks!


You bet. 

ET uses Twin TBT, Whatever uses Freestyle TBT. Twin has wider center bases. The whatever will be a bit quicker edge to edge and the ET a bit more tuned for presses, etc.

The ET is stiffened a slight bit for pop in the tip and tail. Whatever is constant flex.

Different laminate config is used on the two boards (triax on the ET vs biax on the Whatever). 

Sinterred base on the ET vs Extruded on the Whatever.  

The differences are there, but please realize that these are both designed as all around freestyle boards. The ET leaning a littel more towards Park and the Whatever leaning a little more towards All mountain.

Please let me know more about your riding and where you spend your time and I will make a specific suggestion for each model.


----------



## randomkoreandud

thanks for the quick & thorough reply

im an intermediate rider ... i hit small jumps and jibs and spend about equal time in park and slope. im on the east coast where most places arent groomed well and really icy and conditions can be all over the place, so am leaning towards the whatever. i dont go often enough to have a full quiver but just want an amazing all around board but leans freestyle

ive ridden a 155 '10 ET and fell in love with it. but then again my current board is crap so anything would be amazing as an upgrade.


----------



## Wiredsport

randomkoreandud said:


> thanks for the quick & thorough reply
> 
> im an intermediate rider ... i hit small jumps and jibs and spend about equal time in park and slope. im on the east coast where most places arent groomed well and really icy and conditions can be all over the place, so am leaning towards the whatever. i dont go often enough to have a full quiver but just want an amazing all around board but leans freestyle
> 
> ive ridden a 155 '10 ET and fell in love with it. but then again my current board is crap so anything would be amazing as an upgrade.


The 153 cm Whatever was built for you. Have a great season!


----------



## randomkoreandud

awesome and one last question, if i decided to go with the ET should i take a 152 or 154?

THANKS!


----------



## Wiredsport

randomkoreandud said:


> awesome and one last question, if i decided to go with the ET should i take a 152 or 154?
> 
> THANKS!


At 140 lbs/size 9, the 152 is a textbook fit.


----------



## Techneekz

Hi I'm 5'8 200lbs and boot size 10.5 us. Looking at getting a Goliath this year Just wondering about the size could I ride a 156 or would the 158 be a better fit.


----------



## Wiredsport

Techneekz said:


> Hi I'm 5'8 200lbs and boot size 10.5 us. Looking at getting a Goliath this year Just wondering about the size could I ride a 156 or would the 158 be a better fit.


Hi,

Where do you typically ride (conditions)? 

Thanks!


----------



## Techneekz

Hi I ride in Switzerland mainly Just the slopes. The snow is usually hard packed and icy. This season I want to start to learn airs and spins. 

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

Techneekz said:


> Hi I ride in Switzerland mainly Just the slopes. The snow is usually hard packed and icy. This season I want to start to learn airs and spins.
> 
> Thanks


I would bump up to the 158. It will be a better choice at 200 lbs/10.5. A little extra edge goes a long way in the Alps . 

Thanks!


----------



## ABagofButter

if I'm 50/50 on jumps and rails and only do park, what board should I get? also if I'm 5 foot 11, size 8 boot, and 142 lbs, what size should I get?


----------



## Wiredsport

ABagofButter said:


> if I'm 50/50 on jumps and rails and only do park, what board should I get? also if I'm 5 foot 11, size 8 boot, and 142 lbs, what size should I get?


Hi Bag,

Where are you located? What resorts/areas do you ride?

Thanks!


----------



## ABagofButter

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Bag,
> 
> Where are you located? What resorts/areas do you ride?
> 
> Thanks!


east coast Pennsylvania at liberty or whitetail mountain. most of the time the snow is man-made


----------



## Wiredsport

ABagofButter said:


> east coast Pennsylvania at liberty or whitetail mountain. most of the time the snow is man-made


The Evil Twin 152 will be a great choice. Nice to be able to hit any iced up park and still kill it!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

What will shipping be like to Toronto, Ont. for a 153 Goliath


----------



## Wiredsport

InfiniteEclipse said:


> What will shipping be like to Toronto, Ont. for a 153 Goliath


Hi, the only Wiredsport charge would be $15.00 USD for the shipping. Duty will apply but will depend on your location. We cannot quote on destination specific duty charges as these are not Wiredsport charges.


----------



## Wiredsport

xB01S0NxBARRYx said:


> When will we be able to buy the new 2012 line of boards? I want the new et so bad


Our Bataleon order is shipping on Monday. Yeahhhhh! If all goes well with the city racking inspectors on Monday they should be the first boards in the new racks of our new showcase location in Gresham. Then we get to start building the storefront. STOKED.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Thats great to hear... I checked your website frequently to see if they are up for order...
Ill probably make a thread but, have a binding recommendation as well?


----------



## Wiredsport

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Thats great to hear... I checked your website frequently to see if they are up for order...
> Ill probably make a thread but, have a binding recommendation as well?


The Raiden Phontoms or Zeros would be great choices. All 2012 Raiden models are now in stock. Flow 2012 is in stock but is a few days away from being up on the site. All Flux 2012 models and all Gnu Models will be available in the next two weeks. Some technine is already available. The rest of the line will trickle in over the next few weeks.

Thanks!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Thank you sir


----------



## Chris2pherw

Hi all,

I've read this post and see some peeps with similar questions as myself, I was hoping I could get a tailored response as well?

157lbs
10 mens boot- 9.5 barefoot against wall
Currently ride 2007 Arbor Element 155 
Only ride groomers and powder when available in Big Bear, Ca
7 years riding (always took it easy)
AND, moving to Colorado next year. 

Really want to learn flatland tricks, minor jumping (180's and 3's) and for whatever reason, front flips. 

I'm eyeing a 2012 ET, as I still want a board to do all mountain cruising. For some reason I can't steer myself towards the 154 size because I already have a 155, and I keep thinking the 152 will be better for playing around with and learning 1's and 3's.... Sigh.... What's everyone's thought? I don't care about speed and super deep powder- I can always use the arbor. Just want a fun board to screw around with that can still handle Colorado mountains. 

Thanks a bunch all!
Chris


----------



## sil3nt

I am 170lbs and about to jump on my 152 ET Artists Edition. A little worried about the size but having ridden my mates 152 Hero and the GFs 148 GTwin i know the smaller sizes can still hand the mountain fine while being a lot more fun to play around on. Hard charging down a diamond run might be out of the question but who cares!


----------



## Nivek

Chris2pherw said:


> Hi all,
> AND, moving to Colorado next year.
> 
> Really want to learn flatland tricks, minor jumping (180's and 3's) and for whatever reason, front flips.
> 
> I'm eyeing a 2012 ET, as I still want a board to do all mountain cruising. For some reason I can't steer myself towards the 154 size because I already have a 155, and I keep thinking the 152 will be better for playing around with and learning 1's and 3's.... Sigh.... What's everyone's thought? I don't care about speed and super deep powder- I can always use the arbor. Just want a fun board to screw around with that can still handle Colorado mountains.
> 
> Thanks a bunch all!
> Chris


Might I suggest a 153 Whatever? I'm just a few pounds lighter than you and that board was super fun. It is going to be a little softer than the ET, but seeing as how Colorado generally has good snow, unless you're at Keystone after sundown or WP, you don't need as stiff of a board or as gnarly of edgehold to stay in control. I got away with riding a 150 jibstick for nearly all last year and they year I lived in Breck rode everything on my 152 Subpop, possibly one of the softest boards on the market. And since you already have your Arbor, have some fun. Not to say that the ET wont be fun, or that the whatever is a noodle, it's softer than the ET, but still stiffer than the Airobic, Disaster, and I think the FunKink as well. I was told it was a quiver killer though I thought it was softer than that, but there is a possibility they stiffened it up for production, that does happen.

ET, Whatever, either way Bataleons are really fun boards and you'll be stoked on it.

http://www.angrysnowboarder.com/2012-bataleon-whatever-used-and-reviewed/


----------



## Chris2pherw

Thanks a bunch for the ideas/suggestions Nivek and Sil3nt!

And really, cheers to everyone on this thread for being so helpful and kind to one another.

WiredSport- your contribution is incredible.

The Whatever board sounds perfect, Nivek. The graphics however, oh boy. With graphics like that they should throw in a 12 pack of Zimas. BUT, if it's that fun- it's worth it no doubt. Is the 2012 FunKink that much softer than the Whatever? Can I still cruise bowls and blue diamonds with ease on a FunKink? I ask in desperation 'cause the graphics are so much better. 

A 2012 Fun Kink 151 too small for a fun cruising board on Colorado groomers? Lay it on me. 

Again, thank you.
Chris


----------



## tomahawk

Hi, i was trying to research bataleon boards and stumbled across this thread.

I've been rocking an old bataleon Hero 159 (from 2006 i think?) for the past 4 years or so, and i love it, but it's gettin to the point where it's getting decently worn, and i'm itching to try something new.

the type of riding i do is mainly bombing as fast as a run allows, or hunting for powder in the trees. I dont do any park stuff, and dont really do any jumps. I would say I'm a very experienced boarder, but nothing crazy good.

I got my eyes on the Omni (debating between the 158 and 161) or the undisputed, but i must say the undisputed seems a lil too much just big mountain riding, I still want to be able to enjoy chill days with my less experienced friends. Are there any boards in the lineup that i might be missing? 

oh yeah, i'm 5'10", 180lbs, size 13 boots. ive been in tahoe for the past 4 years, but going to be moving to switzerland next year (no clue what to expect there)

also, can anyone provide any feedback as to how worth it the 2012 boards are compared to the 2011? It seems like you can get the 2011 boards for ~$100 less; are the 2012 boards worth 100 bucks more?

thanks!


----------



## Nivek

Chris2pherw said:


> Thanks a bunch for the ideas/suggestions Nivek and Sil3nt!
> 
> And really, cheers to everyone on this thread for being so helpful and kind to one another.
> 
> WiredSport- your contribution is incredible.
> 
> The Whatever board sounds perfect, Nivek. The graphics however, oh boy. With graphics like that they should throw in a 12 pack of Zimas. BUT, if it's that fun- it's worth it no doubt. Is the 2012 FunKink that much softer than the Whatever? Can I still cruise bowls and blue diamonds with ease on a FunKink? I ask in desperation 'cause the graphics are so much better.
> 
> A 2012 Fun Kink 151 too small for a fun cruising board on Colorado groomers? Lay it on me.
> 
> Again, thank you.
> Chris


It's softer definitely, but If you really just hate the Whatever's graphics, I like them, then I would actually shoot for the 154. It will still be plenty playful in the tips. I can ride 154's built for the same breakdown and I'm lighter than you. TBT also makes it more doable since it's inherently fun in the tips.

Either the 153 Whatever or the 154 FunKink should be a blast.


----------



## sjrider

hey im looking at getting a bataleon evil twin...i heard theyre a little heavier than other boards...anyone have any input on that?
i was riding a k2 fastplant 151 last season but broke my collarbone then tore my acl and in the process lost about 30 lbs, 15 of which i have gained back...im now 5'6 130 lbs size 9 boot...if i stay at this weight should i stick to the 149 or go up to the 152?

im always in the parks on the east coast doing rails and kickers, but more a fan of kickers so im kind of leaning towards the 152, but im not sure if its gonna be kinda big or heavy, havent ridden a cambered board in a while either haha. any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## Nivek

I didn't notice their weight. So they're just average. 

Go for the 152.


----------



## sjrider

Nivek said:


> I didn't notice their weight. So they're just average.
> 
> Go for the 152.


right on thanks man!


----------



## Chris2pherw

Thanks Nivek. It's an internal battle with the Whatever design- but I want a seriously fun board to learn butters/presses and whatever else. 

Whatever. Lol


----------



## Nivek

Yeah TBT is the ticket for that. Camber, so you'll learn how to press like a man, but TBT so it's forgiving. I wish I had a Bataleon when I started riding park back in the day.


----------



## Kahanquest

*Jam or Omni?*

Heyhey! so I have been reading this thread for the past few months hyping myself up on a new purchase and first ever Bataleon board. I need some help, much like others, picking out the right size for my floating, powdery dreams. Right now I ride a 2008 Ride concept tms 159. It has been the only board I've ever ridden, and it is a beast for speed... A little stiff at times, but I def. throw it around. I ride a lot of freestyle/freeride into the trees and all the stashes I can find (mostly in the sierras) 

I am looking at mostly the Jam and Omni, but I think I want to stick with the twin instead of going all out directional... but the back seat set up seems awesome! Do you think the Jam will be a little more forgiving than my Ride? I still want to bomb those hills and have a damp board... The goliath seems intersting, but the tech in the the Jam seems far more appealing for what I want to ride...

5'11 160lbs 10.5 foot...

What size should I get? do I need to downsize a little because of the TBT giving me some added benefits? 159 seems pretty nice for me and the amount of snow I've been hitting. lots of pow days, so I don't want to downsize unless the TBT really gives the lift I need. 

Thanks so much for all the resources on this matter, just saw the bataleon catalog is up online! prices on the Jam and Omni?

Thanks again! love this forum....


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Kahanquest,

It is as though they built the Jam specifically for you  This is a neutral flexing board that for me, always seems to "push back" just hard enough. I don't have enough nice words for the Omni (I love the Omni - SMOOTCH) but, it is directional (outline, flex and inserts) so if you are looking to avoid directional it is not right for you. 

For the Jam, stick with 159. All marketing aside, there is no cheating surface area when it comes to float in powder.

If you find yourself in Oregon this winter I will make sure that you get to try one.

Yeeeehhaaawwww.:cheeky4:


----------



## Faso

*Goliath, but what?*

Hi, I would like some advice.
I want the new goliath, but i do not know what length to take.
I'm 5.84ft x 165lb, 
boots: northwave decade sl size 10.5 
bindings: flux tt30 size M

Please help me


----------



## Wiredsport

Faso said:


> Hi, I would like some advice.
> I want the new goliath, but i do not know what length to take.
> I'm 5.84ft x 165lb,
> boots: northwave decade sl size 10.5
> bindings: flux tt30 size M
> 
> Please help me


Stoked that you are considering Bataleon!

What stance angles and stance width do you ride? Where do you live/ride?

Thanks!


----------



## Faso

Faso said:


> Hi, I would like some advice.
> I want the new goliath, but i do not know what length to take.
> I'm 5.84ft x 165lb,
> boots: northwave decade sl size 10.5
> bindings: flux tt30 size M
> 
> Please help me





Wiredsport said:


> Stoked that you are considering Bataleon!
> 
> What stance angles and stance width do you ride? Where do you live/ride?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Wiredsport!
+12 -12
stance width 21 inch

i do:
70% track
15% pow
15% park/jib

I ride in Italy ( i live near the ALPS-Dolomiti), do you know Alta Badia? Corvara, Plan de corones, divine places


----------



## Wiredsport

Faso said:


> Hi Wiredsport!
> +12 -12
> stance width 21 inch
> 
> i do:
> 70% track
> 15% pow
> 15% park/jib
> 
> I ride in Italy ( i live near the ALPS-Dolomiti), do you know Alta Badia? Corvara, Plan de corones, divine places


Nice to live so close to great riding!

The Goliath 156 cm will be ideal for you.

Happy riding!


----------



## Faso

Wiredsport said:


> Nice to live so close to great riding!
> 
> The Goliath 156 cm will be ideal for you.
> 
> Happy riding!


Thanks, but the 156 isn't too narrow for me?


----------



## Wiredsport

Faso said:


> Thanks, but the 156 isn't too narrow for me?


Hi Faso,

That is what I was checking. At 26.1 waist and 27.2 at your inserts, you will have just over 3 cm of total barefoot overhang. If you rode straight angles that would be too much but at 12, 12 you will cut that down to roughly 1.5 cm of toatal overhang or .75 cm for toe an heel. That is about as perfect as it gets


----------



## Faso

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Faso,
> 
> That is what I was checking. At 26.1 waist and 27.2 at your inserts, you will have just over 3 cm of total barefoot overhang. If you rode straight angles that would be too much but at 12, 12 you will cut that down to roughly 1.5 cm of toatal overhang or .75 cm for toe an heel. That is about as perfect as it gets


Great!!!
But tell me... 
What are these measures "26.1 waist and 27.2 at your inserts" you wrote?


----------



## andie

Really stoked to try a TBT board this year. I need help picking one tho, Im 155 pound and stocking whopping 8.5 boots. Im looking for a board that can get me over those bigger park jumps and kickers. What size? and what board?


----------



## Hawkfan79

So I thought I had my new board search nailed down to 2 boards: GNU Billy Goat or NS Heritage. Then I started reading this thread and the Bataleon Omni looks very interesting. Here's the info on me:

Age: 31
Height: 6'
Weight: 197lbs.
Boots: K2 T1 size 10
Angles: +21/+9
Geography: PNW
Terrain: Everything but park, enjoy bombimg early morning groomers and pow stashes.
Current board: 2005 Burton Canyon 163
Riding level: Intermediate, I don't hit any big jumps or cliffs but I'm really good at linking turns at speed and I don't have any problems with steeps, trees, and moguls.

I've enjoyed the Canyon, it is fast and stable but it does seem slow edge to edge and I would like something that I can turn quicker with in the trees and moguls. So how is the Omni going to compare to those other 2 boards and my Canyon? I know any of these 3 boards would work but I'd like to figure if one would be a better fit than the others. Thanks.


----------



## sjrider

if anyone was wondering about the flex of the boards...here is an example of the disaster and evil twin...these are the lobster snowboards however the specs and materials will show you that the lobster parkboard is the same exact board as the evil twin and the jibboard is the disaster, also the lobster girlboard is the distortia...not surprising im sure halldor and eiki had some input on tweaking the bataleon design for lobster and bataleon decided to do the changes on their boards as well.

...anyway here is a little video they made about the jib tbt and twin tbt and they do a little flexing at the end
the disaster/jibboard looks ridiculously soft!

Lobster board TBT info on Vimeo


----------



## Kahanquest

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Kahanquest,
> 
> I don't have enough nice words for the Omni (I love the Omni - SMOOTCH) but, it is directional (outline, flex and inserts) so if you are looking to avoid directional it is not right for you.
> 
> For the Jam, stick with 159. All marketing aside, there is no cheating surface area when it comes to float in powder.
> 
> If you find yourself in Oregon this winter I will make sure that you get to try one.
> 
> Yeeeehhaaawwww.:cheeky4:


Thanks for the advice! Curious if you consider neutral flex still playful. Some of the videos ive seen of flex in the airobic are giving me some sort of sense .

I love the omni this year! So sleek and fine! It was my personal choice until I felt I had a quiver killer, discovering the Jam. I def. Want too show off that huge bottom sheet with pride once I get it. 

About the store, when are you guys in full operation to come up and shop? My first trip last season was up at mt hood meadows around thanksgiving. I almost feel like buying before trying! Ha. I can't figure out who demos in cali.


----------



## Kahanquest

sjrider said:


> if anyone was wondering about the flex of the boards...here is an example of the disaster and evil twin...
> 
> ...anyway here is a little video they made about the jib tbt and twin tbt and they do a little flexing at the end
> the disaster/jibboard looks ridiculously soft!
> 
> Lobster board TBT info on Vimeo



The disaster looks insane for sure. I found more flex videos throughout tactics board shop on YouTube. Mainly the airobic is the interesting one. I like that people are doing videos of flex and feel. Selling point for online sales for sureee. 

Anyone know what bindings to go with for this new year? I ride 2008 Burton p1 wingtips. I like what I know, but it seems like union and ride are putting out some nice stuff. I love the new toe from union. My p1's slip off my toe sometimes. No good. 

Ride aggressively the whole mountain, but like some forgiveness for freestyling. Meathoddddd

Cheers!


----------



## sjrider

my favorite binding has been burton triads but they discontinued it i think the prophecy is the replacement...this season i think im going with the union contact pros with the evil twin


----------



## Nivek

Kahanquest said:


> The disaster looks insane for sure. I found more flex videos throughout tactics board shop on YouTube. Mainly the airobic is the interesting one. I like that people are doing videos of flex and feel. Selling point for online sales for sureee.
> 
> Anyone know what bindings to go with for this new year? I ride 2008 Burton p1 wingtips. I like what I know, but it seems like union and ride are putting out some nice stuff. I love the new toe from union. My p1's slip off my toe sometimes. No good.
> 
> Ride aggressively the whole mountain, but like some forgiveness for freestyling. Meathoddddd
> 
> Cheers!


Don't buy online unless you have to. Local shops first please. For bindings check out Raiden Phantoms, Flow M9's, Flux TT30's, or Rome 390's.



sjrider said:


> my favorite binding has been burton triads but they discontinued it i think the prophecy is the replacement...this season i think im going with the union contact pros with the evil twin


The pros are the only Unions I still like, though they still go on the bottom of my list. Better would be Flux TT30's, Raiden Zero's, Flow M9se's, Rome 390's, or K2 The Nationals.


----------



## Wiredsport

Faso said:


> Great!!!
> But tell me...
> What are these measures "26.1 waist and 27.2 at your inserts" you wrote?


Hi Faso,

I have no idea where those #'s came from, but they are not correct - my apologies! Let's try again. The correct waist is not 26.1 bit rather 25.1. The width at the inserts that you will use is 26.2 not 27.2. So, I blew it by 1 cm. Let bump you p to the 157 wide which is 26.3 waist and 27.4 at your inserts. That will be perfect...and I really mean it this time.

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

Kahanquest said:


> Thanks for the advice! Curious if you consider neutral flex still playful. Some of the videos ive seen of flex in the airobic are giving me some sort of sense .
> 
> I love the omni this year! So sleek and fine! It was my personal choice until I felt I had a quiver killer, discovering the Jam. I def. Want too show off that huge bottom sheet with pride once I get it.
> 
> About the store, when are you guys in full operation to come up and shop? My first trip last season was up at mt hood meadows around thanksgiving. I almost feel like buying before trying! Ha. I can't figure out who demos in cali.


It is playful for all mountain freestyle, but will never be renamed the _PressNoodleButter _ This is a balls out all mountain freestyle model.

We think we will be open in about 1.5-2 months. We have many, many trucks to unload


----------



## Wiredsport

Hawkfan79 said:


> So I thought I had my new board search nailed down to 2 boards: GNU Billy Goat or NS Heritage. Then I started reading this thread and the Bataleon Omni looks very interesting. Here's the info on me:
> 
> Age: 31
> Height: 6'
> Weight: 197lbs.
> Boots: K2 T1 size 10
> Angles: +21/+9
> Geography: PNW
> Terrain: Everything but park, enjoy bombimg early morning groomers and pow stashes.
> Current board: 2005 Burton Canyon 163
> Riding level: Intermediate, I don't hit any big jumps or cliffs but I'm really good at linking turns at speed and I don't have any problems with steeps, trees, and moguls.
> 
> I've enjoyed the Canyon, it is fast and stable but it does seem slow edge to edge and I would like something that I can turn quicker with in the trees and moguls. So how is the Omni going to compare to those other 2 boards and my Canyon? I know any of these 3 boards would work but I'd like to figure if one would be a better fit than the others. Thanks.


First off, I am stoked for you. You are looking at 3 awesome boards and in truth, you cannot make a bad choice between them. That said, you are comparing some very different designs. Camber with triple Base vs C2 Banana. The feel of each is remarkably different. The Omni has been the rad sleeper board in the Bataleon lineup and my hunch is that it will explode this year. It hangs more on the all mountain side of freeride than the Goat which in my opinion moves out more towards the freeride / pow side of the spectrum.


----------



## xotix

hi, im thinking about getting a evil twin for the park and other freestyle stuff. I'd like to get a bit shorter with my boards.

Atm. im 90kg fat. about 185cm tall and my boots are: EU: 46 2/3 US: 13 

So, can i go with the evil twin 156w?

I also got a thread about it: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/40755-need-new-set-up-wanna-try.html


----------



## sil3nt

Just spent the last two days riding my ET. Didn't notice the TBT at first as i haven't ridden for awhile. But soon found it spins without catching with no effort at all. Going straight can be a little strange as it moves around a bit but otherwise the board is all good.


----------



## Wiredsport

xotix said:


> hi, im thinking about getting a evil twin for the park and other freestyle stuff. I'd like to get a bit shorter with my boards.
> 
> Atm. im 90kg fat. about 185cm tall and my boots are: EU: 46 2/3 US: 13
> 
> So, can i go with the evil twin 156w?
> 
> I also got a thread about it: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/40755-need-new-set-up-wanna-try.html


Hi Xotix,

Could you ride it? Yes. The width difference is .2 cm (waist and inserts)...but, the better suggestion would be the 159 Wide. The 2cm extra effective will help a lot when the smow is less than perfect. TBT will keep it from feeling long.

Thanks!


----------



## xotix

What is with the inserts? If i could ride it? The question is, if it makes fun riding it.  I need to test some boards to see what fits. :/ So, do you think, i should go for the evil twin or something different? Maybe the Riot? I'll first hire them to see if it fits. Probably im hiring it in 159w. hmm, im going to get 2 boards. Evil twin for sure and as the second maybe the riot or the airobic? Hmm... Any suggestions?


----------



## Wiredsport

Yes, so I would go with the 159 Wide ET. The second board would be the question. Tel us a bit more about what type of riding you are wanting that board for.


----------



## xotix

You get all details here http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/40755-need-new-set-up-wanna-try.html

But this season i wanna do freestyle. Like flatland stuff, butters, a lot of the beginner park stuff. boxes rails. The little kickers like 20ft. Doign some kicker in the backcountry (but not a lot probably). i think the stuff which counts are boxes, kickers 10-20ft maybe more if i get to it, butters, flatland. Like 180, 360 over some little hills. It should be great in the park and okay at the normal slope.


----------



## Wiredsport

xotix said:


> You get all details here http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/40755-need-new-set-up-wanna-try.html
> 
> But this season i wanna do freestyle. Like flatland stuff, butters, a lot of the beginner park stuff. boxes rails. The little kickers like 20ft. Doign some kicker in the backcountry (but not a lot probably). i think the stuff which counts are boxes, kickers 10-20ft maybe more if i get to it, butters, flatland. Like 180, 360 over some little hills. It should be great in the park and okay at the normal slope.


Got it. Not to talk you out of a second board, but that is a relatively narrow usage range and you more than have that covered on the ET.


----------



## xotix

Since im going with a friend, i'll take a second. Or he will.  Just to try tbt, he does the same stuff then i do. So, im gonna look what other boards maybe fits. Thanks 4 the help!


----------



## Wiredsport

xotix said:


> Since im going with a friend, i'll take a second. Or he will.  Just to try tbt, he does the same stuff then i do. So, im gonna look what other boards maybe fits. Thanks 4 the help!


Wow, where do I sign up for a friend like you? That makes a lot more sense now. What are his specs (weight and foot size)?


----------



## xotix

We are just going together, nothing more. Actually, i'll spent most time alon this year since he lives "far" away and my other friends dont like snowboarding...

Hmm, he want to do stuff like me. His weight, oh, he's even fatter then me, haha. About 100kg and the boots are 49. That would be about 14-15 US...He is about 188cm.


----------



## Wiredsport

So for him I would add on the Riot 159 Wide. It will double as a great monster pop board for you. You will have the freestyle side of things more than covered this year. I am stoked to hear your impressions of both models.

Thanks!


----------



## xotix

Yeah i'll replay, but it will take about a month till the nearer regions are opened. Dont wanna go to the saas fee glacier just for testing boards  (But i could board in the summer, isn't that great? I should do that once. )

Thanks again and i'll replay in this thread.


----------



## tomahawk

tomahawk said:


> Hi, i was trying to research bataleon boards and stumbled across this thread.
> 
> I've been rocking an old bataleon Hero 159 (from 2006 i think?) for the past 4 years or so, and i love it, but it's gettin to the point where it's getting decently worn, and i'm itching to try something new.
> 
> the type of riding i do is mainly bombing as fast as a run allows, or hunting for powder in the trees. I dont do any park stuff, and dont really do any jumps. I would say I'm a very experienced boarder, but nothing crazy good.
> 
> I got my eyes on the Omni (debating between the 158 and 161) or the undisputed, but i must say the undisputed seems a lil too much just big mountain riding, I still want to be able to enjoy chill days with my less experienced friends. Are there any boards in the lineup that i might be missing?
> 
> oh yeah, i'm 5'10", 180lbs, size 13 boots. ive been in tahoe for the past 4 years, but going to be moving to switzerland next year (no clue what to expect there)
> 
> also, can anyone provide any feedback as to how worth it the 2012 boards are compared to the 2011? It seems like you can get the 2011 boards for ~$100 less; are the 2012 boards worth 100 bucks more?
> 
> thanks!


anybody care to give any feedback?


----------



## xotix

where can i see which board handles how much kg in what length?


----------



## Wiredsport

tomahawk said:


> anybody care to give any feedback?


Hi,

Foot size will be critical to this choice.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## Wiredsport

xotix said:


> where can i see which board handles how much kg in what length?


Hi Xotix,

Bataleon does not provide weight specs per size. At 200 lbs, I can tell you you are still in the core range that we suggest for the ET 159 Wide.


----------



## tomahawk

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Foot size will be critical to this choice.
> 
> Please measure your foot using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


foot size = 28cm

thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

tomahawk said:


> foot size = 28cm
> 
> thanks!


Got it.










28 cm is a size 10 foot which makes things a lot easier.

At 180 lbs, size 10 you are a great match for the 2011 Omni 159. There are great savings available on that model and it was an absolute riper.


----------



## tomahawk

Wiredsport said:


> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28 cm is a size 10 foot which makes things a lot easier.
> 
> At 180 lbs, size 10 you are a great match for the 2011 Omni 159. There are great savings available on that model and it was an absolute riper.


hm, i havent worn a size 10 since like junior high, but 159 sounds like a good length.

do you think i'd notice a significant difference between the 2012 and 2011 omni? $100ish less makes the 2011 omni a very tempting deal as you pointed out...

appeciate the help


----------



## westsiderider

Hey everyone hows it going? I've been contemplating on which board i should go with this year so i thought i'd ask you guys for some advise. Im about 6 feet tall, 125 lbs, and have a boot size of 10.5. I live in British Columbia, and i mostly ride jibs and jumps down the groomer runs or i'll hit up the backcountry to build a booter or just shred some pow. I currently ride a 2011 Bataleon riot 155 and i love everything about it except that it is a little stiff for me and that it tends to want to pull the tips under in pow. So for this coming season i've been looking at either getting the 2012 Whatever in a 156, or the Fun.Kink in a 154. Any suggestions on which board would suit my riding best?

Thank you


----------



## Wiredsport

westsiderider said:


> Hey everyone hows it going? I've been contemplating on which board i should go with this year so i thought i'd ask you guys for some advise. Im about 6 feet tall, 125 lbs, and have a boot size of 10.5. I live in British Columbia, and i mostly ride jibs and jumps down the groomer runs or i'll hit up the backcountry to build a booter or just shred some pow. I currently ride a 2011 Bataleon riot 155 and i love everything about it except that it is a little stiff for me and that it tends to want to pull the tips under in pow. So for this coming season i've been looking at either getting the 2012 Whatever in a 156, or the Fun.Kink in a 154. Any suggestions on which board would suit my riding best?
> 
> Thank you


The Whatever will be perfect for you in 156. We will look for you when we are up in BC. :cheeky4:


----------



## russsoul

*Et?*

This is pretty awesome you are making recommendations. I have a question for you...

I mostly freeride, I like to pick up speed and do blues and blacks, but I like to try buttering and some jumps off sidecuts, and some small jumps in the park, nothing crazy. My current board is 158 and pretty stiff so its hard to butter. What do you recommend? Evil Twin? 

I measured my foot at 10.5....I wear a size 10 boot. I am about 190lbs. I ride 15/0 goofy.

I ride mostly weekend trips on the East coast/Mid-Atlantic area, but do a couple extended trips out West or the North East.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## westsiderider

Wiredsport said:


> The Whatever will be perfect for you in 156. We will look for you when we are up in BC. :cheeky4:


Thanks for all your recommendations it has helped me out a ton. Also my last question was, do you know if the Whatever's stance can go over 57.5 cm??

Thanks


----------



## Kahanquest

russsoul said:


> I mostly freeride, I like to pick up speed and do blues and blacks, but I like to try buttering and some jumps off sidecuts, and some small jumps in the park, nothing crazy. My current board is 158 and pretty stiff so its hard to butter
> 
> Thanks for your time.


Curious about all this buttering. Even with a low flexing bataleon, a rider should experience easier buttering because of the Tbt? Side by side, camber vs Tbt, same flex rating; say neutral. Would the bataleon rider be at much more ease? 

Time to make a video. 

Can't wait for the upcoming season. I should just drive up mt. Hood. Wooo!


----------



## Wiredsport

westsiderider said:


> Thanks for all your recommendations it has helped me out a ton. Also my last question was, do you know if the Whatever's stance can go over 57.5 cm??
> 
> Thanks


All Bataleon boards are now in stock, counted and racked. Our web guys will have them on the site today and then we will take our own measurements. I will try to get you this info tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## xotix

oh and what bindings can you recommend for the evil twin? Price doesn't matter.


----------



## Wiredsport

xotix said:


> oh and what bindings can you recommend for the evil twin? Price doesn't matter.


My ET has Flow AT SE's on it. Flux DMCC's are killer as well. Many more options, these are just the first two that struck me (and the two that I have ridden most recently on an ET).


----------



## xotix

When are they coming?


----------



## Wiredsport

xotix said:


> When are they coming?


Do you mean bindings? All 2012 Flow bindings (every model, size, and color) are in stock now and will be on the site later this week. All Flux bindings (every model, size, and color) should be up early next week. Raiden bindings, Gnu bindings, and Roxy bindings are all either in stock now or coming in the next week.


----------



## xotix

Wiredsport said:


> Do you mean bindings? All 2012 Flow bindings (every model, size, and color) are in stock now and will be on the site later this week. All Flux bindings (every model, size, and color) should be up early next week. Raiden bindings, Gnu bindings, and Roxy bindings are all either in stock now or coming in the next week.


Okay thanks!


----------



## 2813308004

I'm riding with a 9.5 sz boot @ 175lbs, should I get the 158 goliath or the wide version?


----------



## westsiderider

Wiredsport said:


> All Bataleon boards are now in stock, counted and racked. Our web guys will have them on the site today and then we will take our own measurements. I will try to get you this info tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks!


Stoked to hear you guys got some 2012 boards in, and also thanks for all your help again its made me more confident in knowing the board i'm buying will be suited for my style.


----------



## Wiredsport

2813308004 said:


> I'm riding with a 9.5 sz boot @ 175lbs, should I get the 158 goliath or the wide version?


Where do you ride? 156 might be best.


----------



## Wiredsport

westsiderider said:


> Stoked to hear you guys got some 2012 boards in, and also thanks for all your help again its made me more confident in knowing the board i'm buying will be suited for my style.


Our first shipment of Bataleon is in. One way we keep costs in line is by using child labor. We pay this one in peanut butter cups. She is only 60 lbs but has some serious guns. 3,200 pair of Flow boots on Monday and a few pallets of Bataleon yesterday. If she keeps it up she's getting a raise.


----------



## Kahanquest

Wiredsport said:


> Our first shipment of Bataleon is in...and a few pallets of Bataleon yesterday.


can't wait for that jam to show up online! The Omni is alluring with it's awesomeness and price point!


----------



## ellz

*Which Board?*

All right so you are fantastic at answering questions, so I hope you don't mind if i shoot a few at you here. Sorry in advance if it's a super long comment.

First off, I ride in BC, mtns like Grouse and Whistler Blackcomb. Grouse can be a little icy.. unless there is fresh pow pow =).

Me: 140-145lbs, 9.5 32boots (foot size is 26cm though), and 171cm (5'6). 

My Riding style: I like to ride pow and speed down the mountain from time to time. Most of the time i'm hitting anythiing and everything on the runs. I love to do all size jumps (spins,flips, everything i can attempt i do) and i love to do rails (anything and everything i will try to do on rails). I would say I'm a park rat (i like jumps more but i wanna get rails down too) but when the lines are long i'm fine with riding pow and enjoying the surf while hitting jumps on the run. 

Which board is best for my riding? I'm looking at an ET, but i also LOVE that Aerobic and it's graphics. I just don't know if the aerobic and jib.tbt could handle bigger jumps and the tricks i attempt. The ET i don't know if that's soft enough for rails. The twin tbt. looks flatter so sounds better for rails too but iunno if it's soft enough.

Right now I have the 2010 USA fun.kink edition (153)... I find it perfect cept i think it's a little heavy and long.. I am thinking of going for 149-152 now. What do you think of the size change for my height? 

Last question. I broke my 390 Bosses early this year trying to do a 720 in the park. After that, I don't feel like those bindings can handle my riding. I want a soft binding for sure, any ideas? I'm thinking Flux..Seems more durable to withstand what i do. 

I dont know what my style of riding calls for.. I'm thinking that the fun.kink i have now is probably the best in between of the aerobic and ET. Perhaps i'll stick with it but i'm curious anyways..What is your opinion on the fun.kink by the way?

Sorry for the long ass comment.. i really tried not to make it so long. Guess i just wanted to be Thorough. Thanks so much though! You rock.


----------



## 2813308004

Wiredsport said:


> Where do you ride? 156 might be best.


I live in the pacific northwest right next to crystal lake and I go to crystal and mt baker pretty often but I go to law school in virginia and I'd likely be going to snowshoe/massanothing . I don't remember if said this but I have 9.5 nike boots at +9,-9/12 angles weigh 175–180 and I tend to do a little bit of everything—on that end how do you think a Jam would do for me?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Ellz,

Cool. You are really looking for an all around freestyle board if you are going to have only one board. You mentioned slope rider, park rat, rails, big hits, ice, powder, etc. Are you going to keep the fun kink? If so we can find a strong second board to fill gaps. If not we will suggest a model that is right down the middle for your style.


----------



## Wiredsport

2813308004 said:


> I live in the pacific northwest right next to crystal lake and I go to crystal and mt baker pretty often but I go to law school in virginia and I'd likely be going to snowshoe/massanothing . I don't remember if said this but I have 9.5 nike boots at +9,-9/12 angles weigh 175–180 and I tend to do a little bit of everything—on that end how do you think a Jam would do for me?


Hi,

The Jam is a rad board but I would steer you more towards the Goliath or Whatever for your do it all Bataleon. The 156 Goliath would be my top choice for you. The Goliath LOVES Cascade Cement.


----------



## xotix

isn't it odd when jumping with the edge on a kicker with tbt?


----------



## ellz

Yeah, i'll keep my fun.kink and buy a 2nd board. I really like the ET but not the graphics or flex (not soft enough for rails?).. lol. AErobic really is my choice but i think it's too nooddley for jumps. Or maybe none of this will even make a difference.. and i'm over analyzing it right now. 

What do you suggest =)

Thanks again.


----------



## Nivek

xotix said:


> isn't it odd when jumping with the edge on a kicker with tbt?


It is if you aren't used to it. Take a couple runs and you should self adjust. I really enjoyed jumping TBT.


----------



## Wiredsport

ellz said:


> Yeah, i'll keep my fun.kink and buy a 2nd board. I really like the ET but not the graphics or flex (not soft enough for rails?).. lol. AErobic really is my choice but i think it's too nooddley for jumps. Or maybe none of this will even make a difference.. and i'm over analyzing it right now.
> 
> What do you suggest =)
> 
> Thanks again.


Good info. I would dig it if we could narrow down what is most important for you to get out of this new ride. The reason I ask is that the Airobic and Fun Kink are both pretty soft and are close to each other in that element. So if you are looking to go big, rage on ice, explore more and still be true to your park lovin' self, possibly you should spread it out a bit and grab a Whatever.


----------



## xotix

Nivek said:


> It is if you aren't used to it. Take a couple runs and you should self adjust. I really enjoyed jumping TBT.


Im not that into jumping, how is it vice versa? Like if i go back then, and have learned all that stuff on tbt? probably it isnt too bad to change, right? thanks


----------



## ellz

All right, to narrow it down i'd say i'm purely about the park. All my goals are to do tricks. I probably ride pow about a hand full of times throughout a season. Otherwise I'm dedicated to nailin jump and rail tricks. 

Since lines are long and i don't wanna just stay in the park ALL DAAAAYYY i usually ride the entire mtn lookin for jumps and jibbing constantly.


----------



## xotix

ellz said:


> All right, to narrow it down i'd say i'm purely about the park. All my goals are to do tricks. I probably ride pow about a hand full of times throughout a season. Otherwise I'm dedicated to nailin jump and rail tricks.
> 
> Since lines are long and i don't wanna just stay in the park ALL DAAAAYYY i usually ride the entire mtn lookin for jumps and jibbing constantly.


Read the last few posts where wiredshops helped me. MAybe the Evil Twin is also something for you.


----------



## Wiredsport

ellz said:


> All right, to narrow it down i'd say i'm purely about the park. All my goals are to do tricks. I probably ride pow about a hand full of times throughout a season. Otherwise I'm dedicated to nailin jump and rail tricks.
> 
> Since lines are long and i don't wanna just stay in the park ALL DAAAAYYY i usually ride the entire mtn lookin for jumps and jibbing constantly.


Git it. You sold me  I ride a lot with two kids that you sound like (mountain jumpn' jibbers). One of them rides the Airobic on (and off of) everything. He goes big on it as well, but like you is fairly light weight. Get the Airobic 151. Jib TBT is awesome for your style of riding and the 151 cm Airobic from this year has the exact same running surface (116 cm) as the 153 cm Fun Kink from last year. That means you will be losing overall board length and a bit of weight without sacrificing any running surface.


----------



## pete7:19

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> The Airobic 151 will be perfect. On 100 yards of slope, small jibs and butters are what you have to work with and the Airobic does those thing perfectly. The ET 154 would be an awesome board for you, but it would be overkill if this will mostly be used indoors and the extra flex of the Airobic will be big fun in that setting.


My 151 Airobic arrived last week and yesterday it got its maiden ride in the Manchester fridge. This board just makes me want to keep on riding and pushing myself. So much fun. Can't thank you enough for the recommendation. :thumbsup:


----------



## ellz

Sweet Thanks for the help! I'm thinking the fun.kink i have right now is probably the next best thing to a ET anyways. So having something softer will be more playful for my weight while the fun.kink can be my large jumps and pow board. I think my weight is light enough to deal with it in that manner.

Oh and i convinced my friend to get the 2011 classic ET.. so i've set myself up for glory. HAHAHAHA. Aerobic,fun.kink, ET... awwwww yeahh

Thanks again man, making a boys dream come true here... I love that bat(leon) board!

OH HEY! what about the bindings? 390 bosses are broken so i need new ones. What kinda bindings should i get. I'm thinking one of the soft flux bindings?


----------



## PYCb

*New Bataleon boards and wax*

Does new Bataleon boards need wax before 1st use?


----------



## Wiredsport

PYCb said:


> Does new Bataleon boards need wax before 1st use?


Bataleon boards all come with factory wax. You can always add some fresh temperture specific wax for your local conditions. Bataleon's own dual friction wax designed for TBT should do the trick .


----------



## Paddy12

So I,m pretty sure im getting a goliath for this upcoming season, i cant wait to ride it. I had a question on what size i should get. I am 5'9" with a size 9.5 boot and i weigh about 150 lbs. I currently have a 153 NS Evo so im trying to decide between the 153 and 156 Goliath. Thanks in advance


----------



## PYCb

Wiredsport said:


> Bataleon boards all come with factory wax. You can always add some fresh temperture specific wax for your local conditions. Bataleon's own dual friction wax designed for TBT should do the trick .


Thank you for the information. By the way great information source on Bataleon boards overall you've got here.


----------



## nheinrich

Can I give this a shot as well? 

I've read through every page of this thread and have narrowed it down to two possible Bataleons, the Goliath (156) or the Riot (not sure what size). I'm 5'9", 160lbs, size 9.5 foot (burton ion) and ride at 15 -15 at ~23". I've been getting 70+ days a year the past few years at Mammoth. I ride a lot of all-mountain but try to boost, spin, slide logs, and hop over bushes/rocks/drops as much as possible. I spend maybe a third of my time in a park but really only jump 20-30 footers at most and jib when there is a box or rail in front of me. I can spin 3s and started learning 5s (on mini jumps) at the end of last season.

My quiver consists of a 2009/2010 DH2 155 which I love. A lot of people say it's super poppy but it feels right to me. It's the flat kick version not the new CamRock version. I spend most of my time on it. Over the summer I picked up a 164 Charlie Slasher so I'll be whipping him out on deep days. I'm a little nervous of not riding a twin, we'll see how it goes. I also own a 2009/2010 Never Summer Evo 155, I had fun on that at first but after about a half season I switched back to the DH2. I'll probably be selling it when the season starts as it's just not manly enough to charge through stuff and I spend a ton of time on steeper stuff (non-groomers), doing tree runs and blowing through crap. I picked up a Totally FK'n Awesome 157 late last season and while I only have 4-5 days on it (that's probably exaggerating) I don't think it's going to overtake the DH2 any time soon. I'll probably be selling it as well. It was fun, and I thought it was playful/fun/soft it just wasn't doing it for me. I also picked up an Omatic Celebrity BS 155 last year and I love cruising around on that. If I'm chilling with my girl and it hasn't snowed, I can have a blast on that board buttering around, falling over and trying to see if I can catch an edge. 

Any opinions anyone could give me on which Bataleon (and size) would work best for me (and why) I'd really appreciate it. I'm not necessarily looking to fill a gap in my quiver, just interested in a new camber profile. The wider base on the Riot has me a bit interested for jibbing/buttering. Your answers and enthusiasm definitely have me interested in a Bataleon for the upcoming season. 

Muchos Gracias.


----------



## Nivek

honestly if you like your DH2 and are not looking for a hole filler then I would just look at the ET. Its a super fun park board. Should be softer than your DH2 but totally jumpable, and similarly jibbably seeing as how its camber and your DH2 is basically zero. Possibly even a little more jibbable


----------



## Wiredsport

nheinrich said:


> Can I give this a shot as well?


Hey Heinrich,

Sounds like you are livin' it and have a sick quiver already in place. 

The DH2 is a really fun board. You will love the Riot 154, and if you walked into our shop I would make you  try the Jam 156 as well. Those two boards are monsters and will make you grin to yourself sometimes. They Jam is more all mountain leaning than the Riot, but your sentence about steeper stuff, tree run and blowin through crap made me suggest it.


----------



## timp_1991

*Evil Twin or Goliath...*

Hello everybody

I'm buying a new snowboard and am considering a Bataleon Evil Twin and wanted to ask you guys for some advice. I'm 6' 3" tall, my weight is 158 lbs and I wear size 13 Nitro boots. Should I go for the 156w or the 159w. I'm interested in the Evil Twin for it's park and jib abilities, but will most likely use it for everything else too, slopes and off-piste (I spent around 40% of the time at the park and 60% on the slopes, but I do tend to play alot on the slopes instead of racing down on 'em). I won't go off-piste with it much, because most of the time the conditions won't let me and it's not like I'm specifically a back-country goer but when the conditions are right and I find myself at the top of a nice off-piste run, I'm always in for it. Therefore I thought it would be better to take a board that's a bit longer. Or should I, since it will be my only board, go for a Goliath 157w. Interresting to know is that I can get my hands on a Goliath from last years line and therefore is significantly cheaper, that is 315€ (±450$) instead of a board from this years line that's 450€ (±640$). What to do? Thanks

Greets, Tim

Edit: While looking up the prices in dollars I figured importing a board from the States might also be something to consider since the 450€ I'm paying for a new board over here (Netherlands) can be reduced to 370€ (including shipping costs/taxes), if bought from the States.


----------



## nheinrich

Yeah for it!!

Nivek, I'm interested that you suggested the ET. It was your review of the Whatever that had me leaning towards the Goliath as I'm a little heavier than you (and the Goliath seems like a meatier Whatever). How does it's flex compare to something like the Evo or maybe the Westmark?

Wired, I was hoping you'd say the Riot. How do you think the pop will compare to the DH2? As Nivek mentioned the camber compared to FK will likely give me a little more oomph. I wish I could wander into your shop and try the Jam as well. For whatever reason the All-Mountain TBT has me slightly more nervous, I'd love to try both.  Too bad there isn't some online board demoing service for a realistic price. 

Thanks guys, I guess I'm in the market for a new Bataleon, almost time to sell some boards.


----------



## Wiredsport

timp_1991 said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I'm buying a new snowboard and am considering a Bataleon Evil Twin and wanted to ask you guys for some advice. I'm 6' 3" tall, my weight is 158 lbs and I wear size 13 Nitro boots. Should I go for the 156w or the 159w. I'm interested in the Evil Twin for it's park and jib abilities, but will most likely use it for everything else too, slopes and off-piste (I spent around 40% of the time at the park and 60% on the slopes, but I do tend to play alot on the slopes instead of racing down on 'em). I won't go off-piste with it much, because most of the time the conditions won't let me and it's not like I'm specifically a back-country goer but when the conditions are right and I find myself at the top of a nice off-piste run, I'm always in for it. Therefore I thought it would be better to take a board that's a bit longer. Or should I, since it will be my only board, go for a Goliath 157w. Interresting to know is that I can get my hands on a Goliath from last years line and therefore is significantly cheaper, that is 315€ (±450$) instead of a board from this years line that's 450€ (±640$). What to do? Thanks
> 
> Greets, Tim
> 
> Edit: While looking up the prices in dollars I figured importing a board from the States might also be something to consider since the 450€ I'm paying for a new board over here (Netherlands) can be reduced to 370€ (including shipping costs/taxes), if bought from the States.


Hi Tim,

Stoked that you are considering Bataleon! 

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## timp_1991

Allright, that's a 30.2 cm's.


----------



## Wiredsport

timp_1991 said:


> Allright, that's a 30.2 cm's.


Cool. 30.2 is actually a US 12 and with bigger feet, every cm helps 










Go for the 156 Wide. That deck will do everything you want. The 159 Wide is only 2mm longer in terms of contact length and you are on the lighter side for it so I would stick with the 156 Wide. As for the Goliath, you would love that board, but since you have pretty well described your riding as leaning more toward slope-play with some park/jib, I think you will be best suited by the ET.

STOKED FOR YOU!


----------



## timp_1991

Thanks very much for your quick replies. I guess i will go with the ET then, as you said.. also since it's a little wider at the waist.
About the boot size, I guess my nitro's just come out a little smaller cause they're not too big or anything. Anyway, thanks alot for the helpful advice.


----------



## Wiredsport

timp_1991 said:


> About the boot size, I guess my nitro's just come out a little smaller cause they're not too big or anything. Anyway, thanks alot for the helpful advice.


Yes, that is very common. We try to take the focus away from boot size because sizing is all across the board. A 12 in one brand might be a 14 in another.

Thanks again!


----------



## xotix

I'm probably going to just buy he evil twin this week. Since i can sell it again. But i stuck at the bindings, i looked at Flux and Unions. What binding would you recommend? I thought about the union flite, the force seem to be a bit stiff. Or something from flux. What binding would fit to park riding, mostly little-medium kickers, some rails boxes buttering flatland and other funny freestyle stuff? Also a bit bit backcountry?

I've read, that if i crank the ratches hard on the union's, i may get some troubles. Is this true?

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

xotix said:


> I'm probably going to just buy he evil twin this week. Since i can sell it again. But i stuck at the bindings, i looked at Flux and Unions. What binding would you recommend? I thought about the union flite, the force seem to be a bit stiff. Or something from flux. What binding would fit to park riding, mostly little-medium kickers, some rails boxes buttering flatland and other funny freestyle stuff? Also a bit bit backcountry?
> 
> I've read, that if i crank the ratches hard on the union's, i may get some troubles. Is this true?
> 
> Thanks!


We sell Flux so please consider me entirely biased. The RK's are an amazing Park + binding. The DS is awesome, but is a park specific model and has less overlap than the RK. The TT's are a personal fav. They are leaning a bit more towards riders who either like a bit more support for freestyle or will be using them for mixed use. Great power freestyle binding. Very popular with guys who have ruined their ankles skating 

We carry every model, size and color of Flux 2012.


----------



## howies

*Whatever whatever, yay or nay?*



Wiredsport said:


> Good info. I would dig it if we could narrow down what is most important for you to get out of this new ride. The reason I ask is that the Airobic and Fun Kink are both pretty soft and are close to each other in that element. So if you are looking to go big, rage on ice, explore more and still be true to your park lovin' self, possibly you should spread it out a bit and grab a Whatever.


Thanks for your help previously Wired. 
BUT
I need some more assurace.. 
Whitelines (UK magazine)put the 'whatever' very much in the progressive catagory. "Won't be enough for 'advanced' " etc. Friends (as well as a few Uk bataleon stockists) have been totally against me going to extruded base. I've told them, 'i've been very well informed that it's fine. I'm only doing 3 weeks this season and should I really be worried about the bomb proof'ness'/speed??

One shop-guy mentioned that bataleon have changed factory for this years stock and therefore definately stay away from extruded. (Any truth in this)

Are my mates speaking nonsense and do the shop dudes just want me to spend a tad more on a sintered Evil twin?


----------



## Wiredsport

howies said:


> Thanks for your help previously Wired.
> BUT
> I need some more assurace..
> Whitelines (UK magazine)put the 'whatever' very much in the progressive catagory. "Won't be enough for 'advanced' " etc. Friends (as well as a few Uk bataleon stockists) have been totally against me going to extruded base. I've told them, 'i've been very well informed that it's fine. I'm only doing 3 weeks this season and should I really be worried about the bomb proof'ness'/speed??
> 
> One shop-guy mentioned that bataleon have changed factory for this years stock and therefore definately stay away from extruded. (Any truth in this)
> 
> Are my mates speaking nonsense and do the shop dudes just want me to spend a tad more on a sintered Evil twin?


"Progressive"? As in for a progressive style of riding, a progressive brand, progressive technologies? I would say yes to all 3 

As for boards being advanced (or not) based on sintered or extruded bases or Elan vs GST being able to produce better/worse decks with an extruded base, there is no merit to that.


----------



## tdc_worm

hope i am not stepping on toes here as i believe Wired sells gnu, but....

...i am biased towards any new bindings w/ the fastec entry system, specifically gnu. they have the ease of entry of the flows (which i could never get accustomed to the fit and feel), but fit and feel like a traditional two strap binding. whats more, you can shred down the mountain tightly secured, then flick the quick release on the ankle strap once you get down to the park and make them as floppy as you want. or you can flick the quick release to relieve tension in the lift line and on the chair. of course, you dont have to muck with finding the appropriate spot to sit down and strap in as you can just shred away from the chair. tried 'em all, and never going back...


----------



## Wiredsport

tdc_worm said:


> hope i am not stepping on toes here as i believe Wired sells gnu, but....
> 
> ...i am biased towards any new bindings w/ the fastec entry system, specifically gnu. they have the ease of entry of the flows (which i could never get accustomed to the fit and feel), but fit and feel like a traditional two strap binding. whats more, you can shred down the mountain tightly secured, then flick the quick release on the ankle strap once you get down to the park and make them as floppy as you want. or you can flick the quick release to relieve tension in the lift line and on the chair. of course, you dont have to muck with finding the appropriate spot to sit down and strap in as you can just shred away from the chair. tried 'em all, and never going back...


The Mutant and the new Choice are two favs and are flat out incredible bindings. This is a great option for riders who are looking for two strap and toe cap feel and rear entry leverage and access. I brought some Gnu Choices up to test for a day on Hood this summer and ended up riding them all week


----------



## tdc_worm

Wiredsport said:


> The Mutant and the new Choice are two favs and are flat out incredible bindings. This is a great option for riders who are looking for two strap and toe cap feel and rear entry leverage and access. I brought some Gnu Choices up to test for a day on Hood this summer and ended up riding them all week



the mutant looks rad...i wish mine had the window in the tow strap (mine are like the choice). its awesome that they stepped up the women's B-Famous to an asym style...enough hi jack...back to the TBTits that is bataleon!


----------



## pibimbap

Wiredsport said:


> We sell Flux so please consider me entirely biased. The RK's are an amazing Park + binding. The DS is awesome, but is a park specific model and has less overlap than the RK. The TT's are a personal fav. They are leaning a bit more towards riders who either like a bit more support for freestyle or will be using them for mixed use. Great power freestyle binding. Very popular with guys who have ruined their ankles skating
> 
> We carry every model, size and color of Flux 2012.


I gotta agree. I picked up the RK30's to match my Bataleon Airobic from last year, and they are some of the best park bindings I've ever had. I tried last year's Rome 390 Boss's on the same day, on a friend's signal rocker, and they felt a ton better (though the Boss's are great). Something about the urethane backing makes the flex feel really natural, but not noodley.


----------



## Kahanquest

*Omni v. Jam*

So stoked! I had been talking to a local shop about getting some bataleon boards. A few of the guys at the shop totally lit up when they heard me ask about the boards! After discussing the boards and coming in a few times to see if some higher ups had said 'yes' or 'no', I finally got a call! They're ordering 5 boards for their inventory! It worked! I thought about going online, but really wanted to pick it up in person!

I had been debating between the Jam and Omni forever. The Jam seems like an all mountain killer, but the flex seemed a little to stiff from everything I've heard. I wish I could have felt it though. The Basalt tech sounds awesome, but really bumps up the price. I actually prefer the neutral flex, ideally, but was secretly in love with the Omni. 

The Omni just seems to be a dream. It is directional instead of a twin, but I don't feel it will bother me at all. I ride with setback already on my Ride concept, because of the heavy dumps we get in the sierras! And even as a directional I feel the switch will still be far easier to feel out than my regular Canbered Ride. Do you agree? The Tbt seems like it will make edging a little more physical in the foot. The flex is also going to be more Playful and closer to the Goliath, but with a neutral tail flex. Freeride Tbt, here I come! Also I feel this deck has the sweetest/ cleanest graphics of the batch. Love the script at the bottom. I also decided to get a 158. The 161 seemed too much from what I already ride (159). Felt like downsizing for playfulness. Hah. A tiny bit. 

Hope to hear more experiences and choices from people buying! Support this company! And check out wiredsport for a sweet deal if you can't find these boards locally! It was my next option. 

It's coming in next month! 

5'10- 160 - 10.5 boot. 158 omni


----------



## Wiredsport

Kahanquest said:


> So stoked! I had been talking to a local shop about getting some bataleon boards. A few of the guys at the shop totally lit up when they heard me ask about the boards! After discussing the boards and coming in a few times to see if some higher ups had said 'yes' or 'no', I finally got a call! They're ordering 5 boards for their inventory!


:thumbsup:

I think they under-ordered  5 Bataleons? We call that a bad Monday 

Winters coming. Time to stock up.










In seriousness, I am very stoked for you and the shop. It feels great to support core growing brands with innovative tech.


----------



## Kahanquest

Wiredsport said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I think they under-ordered  5 Bataleons? We call that a bad Monday


Haha yeah! Awesome line up you have there! So many! They def. Under- ordered, had to go in and keep asking. It's cool someone heard me out though! Got kind of nervous about the omni. It hardly seems like anyone has even ridden it. No reviews no nothing. Hopefully I'm stepping in a secret society.


----------



## Biornus

My 156W Evil Twin just got with the mail! I have paired it up with some Flux bindings from my other Bataleon board, but I have to buy a new pair of bindings for it later. Will be Flux, but I am not sure of which model. I am going to use it for park mostly.

Ideas?


----------



## Nivek

Biornus said:


> My 156W Evil Twin just got with the mail! I have paired it up with some Flux bindings from my other Bataleon board, but I have to buy a new pair of bindings for it later. Will be Flux, but I am not sure of which model. I am going to use it for park mostly.
> 
> Ideas?


TT30's or SF45's are what I'd put on an ET.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

Wiredsport said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I think they under-ordered  5 Bataleons? We call that a bad Monday
> 
> Winters coming. Time to stock up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In seriousness, I am very stoked for you and the shop. It feels great to support core growing brands with innovative tech.


 do want!


----------



## Sintexo

Wired - Saw a lot of your good advice on this thread, and was hoping to get some personalized suggestions as well.

I've heard a lot of good things about Bataleon and TBT so I was looking into picking up one of their boards this season.
Currently 5'8, 150lbs, and ride a size 8 Burton Ambush/7.5 Nike ZF1. I've been using a '10 152 Sierrascope for the last two seasons and have loved it. It's not quite dead yet, so I'm looking to get a board that complements it.

I am unfortunately on the east coast, so I normally ride conditions that are on the icier side. I like bombing groomers, riding tree runs, and hitting jumps in the park, as well as any "in bounds backcountry" runs whenever I can find them (the occasional snowstorm, or when I head out west). I was trying to get more into rails last season, but an early knee ligament injury kept me out of the park for most of the season. I figured when it comes to rails though I'd just stick with my sierrascope. 

I guess I'm looking for something that is more all-mountain oriented, but can still hit up the park when I want. Something a little stiffer than my SScope, but something that I can still flex and butter around with. I've decided that if we get any powder when I head out west this year, I'm just going to demo a powder board; However I would still like my new board to handle powder a little better than my SScope for the occasional storm back east.

I do enjoy my boards a little on the shorter side, so I wasn't thinking of getting anything too long. Right now I've been looking at the ET, ET AE, and the Goliath, while kind of considering the Riot. I was thinking something in the 154 range. I've found a 2011 154 ET AE that is in pretty good shape and was curious about the differences between the two years (other than the bases), and how it would affect the board's ride.

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Tobotobo

Last year i rode the Bataleon Fun.Kink 153 and really loved it. since it cracked, bataleon offered me a cheaper new board, and i've been looking at the airobic 151. will It be softer or stiffer than my previous board? does the varying flex (softer middle section) make it easier to press? Ideally i'd like it to be just a little flexier than the fun.kink i had, and i figured if i go down a size that'll make up for it, right?


----------



## Kahanquest

*Omni*

Sweet video by Bataleon of them ripping in the back-country. also a first look at someone riding the new omni and shredding the hill!

http://vimeo.com/20057570

can't wait for this board and the snow.


----------



## Wiredsport

Sintexo said:


> Wired - Saw a lot of your good advice on this thread, and was hoping to get some personalized suggestions as well.
> 
> I've heard a lot of good things about Bataleon and TBT so I was looking into picking up one of their boards this season.
> Currently 5'8, 150lbs, and ride a size 8 Burton Ambush/7.5 Nike ZF1. I've been using a '10 152 Sierrascope for the last two seasons and have loved it. It's not quite dead yet, so I'm looking to get a board that complements it.
> 
> I am unfortunately on the east coast, so I normally ride conditions that are on the icier side. I like bombing groomers, riding tree runs, and hitting jumps in the park, as well as any "in bounds backcountry" runs whenever I can find them (the occasional snowstorm, or when I head out west). I was trying to get more into rails last season, but an early knee ligament injury kept me out of the park for most of the season. I figured when it comes to rails though I'd just stick with my sierrascope.
> 
> I guess I'm looking for something that is more all-mountain oriented, but can still hit up the park when I want. Something a little stiffer than my SScope, but something that I can still flex and butter around with. I've decided that if we get any powder when I head out west this year, I'm just going to demo a powder board; However I would still like my new board to handle powder a little better than my SScope for the occasional storm back east.
> 
> I do enjoy my boards a little on the shorter side, so I wasn't thinking of getting anything too long. Right now I've been looking at the ET, ET AE, and the Goliath, while kind of considering the Riot. I was thinking something in the 154 range. I've found a 2011 154 ET AE that is in pretty good shape and was curious about the differences between the two years (other than the bases), and how it would affect the board's ride.
> 
> Thanks a bunch


Good info, and STOKED that you are ready to live the triple base dream :cheeky4:

That Goliath 153 is solid choice for you. You would enjoy the Riot but you may still find it a lot of board at 150 lbs. The ET's are awesome, but you are sneaking into overlap territory with your Scoper.

Thanks!


----------



## snowklinger

the airobic is VERY flexy...they have a new park model this year that is supposed to be crazy flexy as well. can pretty much guarantee that this board will have mad chatter at speed and is not for big kickers. however smaller kickers and rails this thing will slay. i chose an ET classic when i went to shop the boards side by side.


----------



## Wiredsport

The Airobic is a little stiffer in the tip and tail than the FK, but it is strange to even say _stiffer_ when talking about the Airobic, because as kilinger mentioned, it is still a very flexy model. The Airobic gives you just the right amount of resistance for presses. If that is your primary interest, you will dig it.


----------



## Tobotobo

Wiredsport said:


> The Airobic is a little stiffer in the tip and tail than the FK, but it is strange to even say _stiffer_ when talking about the Airobic, because as kilinger mentioned, it is still a very flexy model. The Airobic gives you just the right amount of resistance for presses. If that is your primary interest, you will dig it.


Well, I don't know how to take this now. (this is also adressed to snowklinger) My Fun.Kink, which technically is softer than the airobic, had practically no chatter, but felt extremely stable and locked in on crazy eurocarves, even though it felt pretty soft. From my experience with it, although bataleon gave it a 3.5/10 flex rating, it felt considerably stiffer than expected, probably more like 4.5. It was quite easy and ridiculously fun to press, but felt like it was giving me just a little more resistance than need be. Could the airobic really somehow be so unstable in comparison, if it's less soft and has the exact same contact length, 116cm? Also, i have fairly stiff bindings (forum republic 08's), so i'm slightly covered in terms of stability.
if it matters, i'm not particularly heavy, 68kg/150lb, and at the moment i'm not hitting anything bigger than mid-large-ish kickers, nothing huge. Also, yes i do absolutely love presses, hence how intensely i'm considering stiffness.

again, could someone clarify if my understanding is wrong, that same model boards are softer when you go down a size? I thought Snowboard companies do that to justify their flex-ratings, since a smaller size obviously is for lighter people, that will find the same flex harder to press. am i wrong? 

PS: I realize that flex-ratings are far from accurate


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll

Me and my brother are leaning towards getting Bataleon boards this season.After a some research Im really digging the "Riot" and the "Evil Twin".We are looking for a park board that will still maintain stability at high speeds.Wich of these two would best suit our needs.Also what size do you recomend..Thanks in advanced

Here is our specs:
5'8 145lbs size 9.5
6'1 215lbs size 12

eastcoast riders..lots of ice!


----------



## hoopsthereitis

Im 6'1 200 lbs with a size 12 as well. I pretty much ride strictly park, like 30 to 40 footers for slopestlye. I just got the 159 2011 riot and i can't wait to use it. I know it'll be pretty hard to press, but i focus many on board slides and popping in and out of rails so it'll be good for that i think. I think that it'll break in pretty well so its not going to be as stiff as it seems, but its still stiff which is nice for a big guy like me. I was just worried about getting the ET classic because I had problems with soft boards last year (rome artifact).


----------



## Wiredsport

Tobotobo said:


> Well, I don't know how to take this now. (this is also adressed to snowklinger) My Fun.Kink, which technically is softer than the airobic, had practically no chatter, but felt extremely stable and locked in on crazy eurocarves, even though it felt pretty soft. From my experience with it, although bataleon gave it a 3.5/10 flex rating, it felt considerably stiffer than expected, probably more like 4.5. It was quite easy and ridiculously fun to press, but felt like it was giving me just a little more resistance than need be. Could the airobic really somehow be so unstable in comparison, if it's less soft and has the exact same contact length, 116cm? Also, i have fairly stiff bindings (forum republic 08's), so i'm slightly covered in terms of stability.
> if it matters, i'm not particularly heavy, 68kg/150lb, and at the moment i'm not hitting anything bigger than mid-large-ish kickers, nothing huge. Also, yes i do absolutely love presses, hence how intensely i'm considering stiffness.
> 
> again, could someone clarify if my understanding is wrong, that same model boards are softer when you go down a size? I thought Snowboard companies do that to justify their flex-ratings, since a smaller size obviously is for lighter people, that will find the same flex harder to press. am i wrong?
> 
> PS: I realize that flex-ratings are far from accurate


If chatter was not an issue for you at your weight on the FK, it will be even less so on the Airobic. The Airobic is a little stiffer. Both are among the softer boards that we sell, but they are definately well loved and ridden very hard by a core group of riders worldwide.


----------



## Wiredsport

hoopsthereitis said:


> Im 6'1 200 lbs with a size 12 as well. I pretty much ride strictly park, like 30 to 40 footers for slopestlye. I just got the 159 2011 riot and i can't wait to use it. I know it'll be pretty hard to press, but i focus many on board slides and popping in and out of rails so it'll be good for that i think. I think that it'll break in pretty well so its not going to be as stiff as it seems, but its still stiff which is nice for a big guy like me. I was just worried about getting the ET classic because I had problems with soft boards last year (rome artifact).


At 200 lbs you will love the Riot. That board has monster pop and will resist your weight perfectly, even in presses etc..

Have a great season!


----------



## Wiredsport

ll IrOn CiTy ll said:


> Me and my brother are leaning towards getting Bataleon boards this season.After a some research Im really digging the "Riot" and the "Evil Twin".We are looking for a park board that will still maintain stability at high speeds.Wich of these two would best suit our needs.Also what size do you recomend..Thanks in advanced
> 
> Here is our specs:
> 5'8 145lbs size 9.5
> 6'1 215lbs size 12
> 
> eastcoast riders..lots of ice!


You guys will rip best on different boards. He will love the Riot 159 W, you will be stoked with the 152 ET. The Ice coast is never gunna feel the same!


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll

Wiredsport said:


> You guys will rip best on different boards. He will love the Riot 159 W, you will be stoked with the 152 ET. The Ice coast is never gunna feel the same!


Thanks a lot for your input.What makes the riot better for him,and the ET better for me??I am in NOOO way questioning you,I just want to understand your answer better.Believe me the ET looks a little easier on the wallet,and your input is a huge deciding factor.Im guessing its body weight and the Riot is a little stiffer for the big dogs.??!!Thanks bro.


----------



## Paddy12

So i have decided on a bataleon for next season, but i cant decide between the goliath, the whatever, and the riot. My current set up is a NS evo so which one would go bestwith that. Im 5'9 145lbs and i ride east coast and this bosrd would be for pow, steeps, all mountain freestyle, and trees. no park other than a few jumps maybe. Thanks for the help


----------



## ippy

Paddy12 said:


> So i have decided on a bataleon for next season, but i cant decide between the goliath, the whatever, and the riot. My current set up is a NS evo so which one would go bestwith that. Im 5'9 145lbs and i ride east coast and this bosrd would be for pow, steeps, all mountain freestyle, and trees. no park other than a few jumps maybe. Thanks for the help


dude, have you thought about the allmtn/freeride rigs? Maybe the omni? Itd maybe be a bit more distinct from your evo which would open up some of your options a bit more... which of course would also add a nice balance to your quiver. You could have the omni for ripping and tearing it up in the slackcountry and on the resort or in the pipe, and the evo for cruising, hangover rides and a bit of resort pow or park laps. With the backshit inserts and the kick on the nose tbt this years omni would be one of my top choices for sure (if i didnt already have a nice pow charger in the charlie). If you want to tone down the freeride a bit you could go with the jam, but honestly i wouldnt give up those inserts, extra nose kick and setback for a twin shape. Plus its surprisingly a softish flex at 5-6-6. (the goliath is a straight 6 and the whatever is a straight 7 whilst the riot is 4-5-4 as if all that somehow describes the board ). 

Sorry im hijacking your preferences for something id want in those conditions, but its maybe something to think about since i think its not on everyoens radar - but maybe has a decent shout in this case


----------



## Tobotobo

alright, cool.

Again, would the airobic 151 be softer than the 154?


----------



## Wiredsport

Tobotobo said:


> alright, cool.
> 
> Again, would the airobic 151 be softer than the 154?


Hi Tobotobo,

The 151 does feel slightly softer than the 154 from the ol' pull off the shelf and hand flex test. I would judge _very little_ based on that.


----------



## Wiredsport

ll IrOn CiTy ll said:


> Thanks a lot for your input.What makes the riot better for him,and the ET better for me??I am in NOOO way questioning you,I just want to understand your answer better.Believe me the ET looks a little easier on the wallet,and your input is a huge deciding factor.Im guessing its body weight and the Riot is a little stiffer for the big dogs.??!!Thanks bro.


Both are amazing boards and he could definately have a lot of fun on an ET, but having sold a lot of these to big guys, the reaction to the Riot from guys over 190 lbs is 100%. He would have a very different experience on that board than you would. For you it would feel like a monster power board, for him it will be more of an on demand, solid fit.


----------



## pete7:19

Wiredsport said:


> "Progressive"? As in for a progressive style of riding, a progressive brand, progressive technologies? I would say yes to all 3
> 
> As for boards being advanced (or not) based on sintered or extruded bases or Elan vs GST being able to produce better/worse decks with an extruded base, there is no merit to that.


The Whitelines buyers guide simplifies boards into 5 basic types; womens, progressive, jib, all mountain and big mountain. 
It's way over simplified and really is no more than a basic guide.
In their 'pick a stick' section they suggest progressive boards are for people who 'have spent 3 weeks or less on the snow'.

Their write up on the Whatever is pretty poor and consists of 4 seven word lines about TBT in general being catch free and popular with beginners and 3 more lines about the Whatever having a cheap extruded and therefore slow base. Shame really, their write ups on the rest of the Bataleon range are pretty positive.


----------



## Nivek

pete7:19 said:


> The Whitelines buyers guide simplifies boards into 5 basic types; womens, progressive, jib, all mountain and big mountain.
> It's way over simplified and really is no more than a basic guide.
> In their 'pick a stick' section they suggest progressive boards are for people who 'have spent 3 weeks or less on the snow'.
> 
> Their write up on the Whatever is pretty poor and consists of 4 seven word lines about TBT in general being catch free and popular with beginners and 3 more lines about the Whatever having a cheap extruded and therefore slow base. Shame really, their write ups on the rest of the Bataleon range are pretty positive.


The Whatever is in my top 10 boards for 2012, maybe my top 5. So freakin fun.


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll

Wiredsport said:


> Both are amazing boards and he could definately have a lot of fun on an ET, but having sold a lot of these to big guys, the reaction to the Riot from guys over 190 lbs is 100%. He would have a very different experience on that board than you would. For you it would feel like a monster power board, for him it will be more of an on demand, solid fit.


I noticed that the specs on the ET & the ET "artist edition" are slightly different in regards to stiffness..Wich one would be more geared to what I will be doing, as well as not shake like a leaf when im downing icy steeps..I like what a softer feeling board will do in the way of butters and flat ground type tricks..but I def. dont wanna be the last one to the bottom because of chatter.Thanks man.. sorry for the interrogation..I just want to get the right tool for the job!

O ya apparently I weigh 152 lbs now.. not 145.. does that make a difference haha?


----------



## Wiredsport

pete7:19 said:


> In their 'pick a stick' section they suggest progressive boards are for people who 'have spent 3 weeks or less on the snow'.


The Whatever is an amzingly easy board to ride and I would have no problem suggesting it to a brand new rider, but if they meant the opposite, that in some way it would limit *any* rider, then they missed the mark.

You will see vid of guys blowing up on this board this year.


----------



## Wiredsport

ll IrOn CiTy ll said:


> I noticed that the specs on the ET & the ET "artist edition" are slightly different in regards to stiffness..Wich one would be more geared to what I will be doing, as well as not shake like a leaf when im downing icy steeps..I like what a softer feeling board will do in the way of butters and flat ground type tricks..but I def. dont wanna be the last one to the bottom because of chatter.Thanks man.. sorry for the interrogation..I just want to get the right tool for the job!
> 
> O ya apparently I weigh 152 lbs now.. not 145.. does that make a difference haha?


We noticed that and assumed it was a typo. The 3 sizes of the AE match 3 of the reg ET sizes, the construction is identical and the flex feels identical. As always, we suggest that noone pay any attention to flex ratings. They basically tell you nothing valuable.


----------



## iFrozenFire

Hey, I signed up to pose this question.
I've seen a lot of people talking about using the board for park ect, but i want to know how good these boards are for carving on groomed runs.
Also does anyone have any experience with the enemy+++?
Thanks.


----------



## Kahanquest

The enemy seems pretty epic, though hardly reported on. Most people report on park and jibbing, as you said, or just reply with marketing suggestions. If you want something to take with you to space, it looks pretty cool. Twin outline, directional flex with the stiff tail. I would think that that Undisputed would be the carviest board with the strongest support, but has a directional shape and flex 3-4-4. Be sure to check out the Jam too! Directional twin. What's your height/weight/boot?


----------



## pete7:19

iFrozenFire said:


> Hey, I signed up to pose this question.
> I've seen a lot of people talking about using the board for park ect, but i want to know how good these boards are for carving on groomed runs.
> Also does anyone have any experience with the enemy+++?
> Thanks.


I've been riding the Jam (09 model) on groomers since Feb 09 and for me it's perfect. I go fast and hard with confidence. Can't praise it enough.


----------



## iFrozenFire

Kahanquest said:


> The enemy seems pretty epic, though hardly reported on. Most people report on park and jibbing, as you said, or just reply with marketing suggestions. If you want something to take with you to space, it looks pretty cool. Twin outline, directional flex with the stiff tail. I would think that that Undisputed would be the carviest board with the strongest support, but has a directional shape and flex 3-4-4. Be sure to check out the Jam too! Directional twin. What's your height/weight/boot?


I'm about 174cm (Mebbeh 5'7?) at about 95kg (210lb), at a boot size of 9 1/2.
Don't get me wrong, i love jibbing + buttering + jumping, but I want to be sure that any board I buy is going to be able to handle a fast carve on variable conditions. (NZ Snow FTW :L) Being able to do the other stuff well would be a bonus!


----------



## Kahanquest

From what i've heard these boards dont have any issue carving and holding it down in any conditions other than pure ice ( like most boards).I think that if you want something aggressive and still possible to push around I would suggest the Jam. It is basalt enhanced for structure and support. Twin shape for the do-it-all, and neutral (5) flex rating. This was my choice until I ordered the Omni. Kinda thinking I should go back to the Jam for the twin shape and no set back. The Jam 159 seems like a good fit for you. But Wiredsport has better advice on fitting. The 161 would be perfect but only comes in wide. I think the 159 would be on the playful side for you, but still super solid.


----------



## iFrozenFire

Kahanquest said:


> From what i've heard these boards dont have any issue carving and holding it down in any conditions other than pure ice ( like most boards).I think that if you want something aggressive and still possible to push around I would suggest the Jam. It is basalt enhanced for structure and support. Twin shape for the do-it-all, and neutral (5) flex rating. This was my choice until I ordered the Omni. Kinda thinking I should go back to the Jam for the twin shape and no set back. The Jam 159 seems like a good fit for you. But Wiredsport has better advice on fitting. The 161 would be perfect but only comes in wide. I think the 159 would be on the playful side for you, but still super solid.


Thanks, i'll wait and see what Wiredsport has to say


----------



## Wiredsport

iFrozenFire said:


> Thanks, i'll wait and see what Wiredsport has to say


The Boys are on it. The Jam will be perfect for you. The question I would have is are you against going with a directional board? You mentioned buttering, jibs, Etc as a bonus. If you meant that they are actually a minor issue for you and you really want to push the carving on harpack thing, then you should consider the Omni. That deck is as good as any board ever at maching and setting an edge on hardpack, cord, etc.

Let us know and we will size you up.

Thanks!


----------



## jackson96

*funkink*

Whats the deal with the fun kink I like the price


----------



## losib3257

what is the main difference between the ET and the Whatever when it comes to riding style? I really want the ET, but can't make up my mind!!!!!


----------



## iFrozenFire

Wiredsport said:


> The Boys are on it. The Jam will be perfect for you. The question I would have is are you against going with a directional board? You mentioned buttering, jibs, Etc as a bonus. If you meant that they are actually a minor issue for you and you really want to push the carving on harpack thing, then you should consider the Omni. That deck is as good as any board ever at maching and setting an edge on hardpack, cord, etc.
> 
> Let us know and we will size you up.
> 
> Thanks!


Well my current board is a Custom 2005 (154 I believe) and I think i would rather go twin because I'd like a board to be good for jibbing ect but i dont want to give up good edge hold to be able to do it.

The other thing that's been bugging me: I currently ride a 154, but recently i've read that board length is decided almost soley by weight. When i bought my board i was advised (possibly incorrectly) that it should come up to about my chin. But my 154 Custom has always ridden fine, carves well not the best pop but i wouldn't attribute that to the shorter length? So is it a just an unfounded prejudice for the longer board?

Thanks.


----------



## Nivek

losib3257 said:


> what is the main difference between the ET and the Whatever when it comes to riding style? I really want the ET, but can't make up my mind!!!!!


If it helps at all, the Whatever is basically a softer Goliath. One of my favorite softer do everything boards. The ET is a great mid flex park deck.


----------



## Kahanquest

The whatever has a flex rating of 7 (softer side of scale) and has an extruded base with bi ax laminate (reason for softness and/or 'whatever'). The evil twin is given a little more care and core. Tri ax laminate with a flex 6-7-6 (softer in the middle) and sintered base (faster). MSRP difference is that the ET is $50 more. The Whatever seems like the replacement for the old Goliath, that is now tri ax all around and straight up sintered base this year. Yeah 4 that. Whatever seems fun, but it's name has been ironic for how it makes me feel- 'whatever'.

I vote ET based on design and structure. Your riding style/ location/ and experience will help determine how it matches your interests.


----------



## Kahanquest

Your 154 isn't so bad all-in-all, just on the small side of your range. Mostly it's about your riding style and preference, along with boot size (but your 9.5s will fit it all). I feel that if youre wanting something all mountain, keeping you all over the place when it snows and in the park when it's all tracked out, you're a good fit for sizing up! I would demo something just to feel the difference, but 5cm is only an inch. Only half an inch tip and tail ( if that eases the pain) heh. I think that if you get powder you will find even a 159 way more comfortable. This extra length will make those hard turns stick and get even more powered out. But I am in the opposite position. I have a hard time thinking I can downsize. 

I'd start staring at the Jam, Riot. Goliath can be in the corner glowing if you want something more 'playful'


----------



## Wiredsport

jackson96 said:


> Whats the deal with the fun kink I like the price


The FunKink is a playful, soft flexing, feel good board. This is about easy riding with no catch points. You are going to sacrifice a bit of the edge hold and major boost (it still has good pop and a lively feel) that you will get with some of the other models, but that is not what the FK is about.


----------



## Wiredsport

losib3257 said:


> what is the main difference between the ET and the Whatever when it comes to riding style? I really want the ET, but can't make up my mind!!!!!


The boards are based on different TBT designs (twin vs freestyle). The center base on the Whatever is significanly narrower than on the ET. The ET gets that rock solid platform for launching pressing etc while the Whatever is designed as a do it all deck. 

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

iFrozenFire said:


> Well my current board is a Custom 2005 (154 I believe) and I think i would rather go twin because I'd like a board to be good for jibbing ect but i dont want to give up good edge hold to be able to do it.
> 
> The other thing that's been bugging me: I currently ride a 154, but recently i've read that board length is decided almost soley by weight. When i bought my board i was advised (possibly incorrectly) that it should come up to about my chin. But my 154 Custom has always ridden fine, carves well not the best pop but i wouldn't attribute that to the shorter length? So is it a just an unfounded prejudice for the longer board?
> 
> Thanks.


Got it,

The Jam 156 will be a great choice for you. It will out edge your 2005 custom and will add in that ultra-friendly TBT feel.

Yes, buying by height (rider height or tip to tip board length) is not the way to go. It is a shot in the dark method of finding a board. Sometimes you will hit the mark, but just as often you will miss. Weight and foot size are the correct sizing indicators.

Thanks!


----------



## losib3257

Wiredsport said:


> The boards are based on different TBT designs (twin vs freestyle). The center base on the Whatever is significanly narrower than on the ET. The ET gets that rock solid platform for launching pressing etc while the Whatever is designed as a do it all deck.
> 
> Thanks!


I thought the ET was more of the do-it-all deck in their line? Does the narrower base on the Whatever make it harder riding when in the park for pressing, rails, and buttering and also for free riding on groomers?


----------



## Wiredsport

losib3257 said:


> I thought the ET was more of the do-it-all deck in their line? Does the narrower base on the Whatever make it harder riding when in the park for pressing, rails, and buttering and also for free riding on groomers?


Consider the ET an all purpose Freestyle board that leans towards park. The whatever is a straight up the middle deck that will be pushing into all mountain more than the ET. The center base on the Whatever is about 1/3 of the board width. On the ET it is roughly 1/2.


----------



## losib3257

Wiredsport said:


> Consider the ET an all purpose Freestyle board that leans towards park. The whatever is a straight up the middle deck that will be pushing into all mountain more than the ET. The center base on the Whatever is about 1/3 of the board width. On the ET it is roughly 1/2.


Have you ridden both versions of the 2012?


----------



## Wiredsport

losib3257 said:


> Have you ridden both versions of the 2012?


You know it, brother!


----------



## losib3257

Wiredsport said:


> You know it, brother!


Awesome. So is the ET some what sketchy on bombing hills where the Whatever or Goliath would be better?


----------



## Wiredsport

losib3257 said:


> Awesome. So is the ET some what sketchy on bombing hills where the Whatever or Goliath would be better?


Not at all. The ET holds its own. It is a full on freestlye/park board and that includes pushing hard. All moutain gets more towards carves, etc, but the Whatever/Goliath is still a freestyle model. It is just further over on the all mountain side of the spectrum.


----------



## losib3257

Wiredsport said:


> Not at all. The ET holds its own. It is a full on freestlye/park board and that includes pushing hard. All moutain gets more towards carves, etc, but the Whatever/Goliath is still a freestyle model. It is just further over on the all mountain side of the spectrum.


Do you know what the difference in flex is between those three?


----------



## Kahanquest

losib3257 said:


> Do you know what the difference in flex is between those three?


I listed most of them earlier. ET 6-7-6. Goliath 6. Whatever 7. All of these are on Bataleon Snowboards 1112 :: HOME!


----------



## losib3257

Kahanquest said:


> I listed most of them earlier. ET 6-7-6. Goliath 6. Whatever 7. All of these are on Bataleon Snowboards 1112 :: HOME!


So with all three being relatively close to each other in flex rating, and the only difference is style of TBT, would you suggest the Goliath or Whatever for riding in the park?


----------



## Kahanquest

losib3257 said:


> So with all three being relatively close to each other in flex rating, and the only difference is style of TBT, would you suggest the Goliath or Whatever for riding in the park?


Goliath and whatever both have freestyle Tbt. Good good. The whatever is going to be more buttery with it's flex and freestyle/ 'whatever' attitude. The ET is more of a park board than the Goliath. Says it right in the description. The Whatever has an extruded base. So that will be easier to fill when you jab into your deck trying things in the park with a free spirit. But if you care about bases go for sintered.


----------



## losib3257

Kahanquest said:


> Goliath and whatever both have freestyle Tbt. Good good. The whatever is going to be more buttery with it's flex and freestyle/ 'whatever' attitude. The ET is more of a park board than the Goliath. Says it right in the description. The Whatever has an extruded base. So that will be easier to fill when you jab into your deck trying things in the park with a free spirit. But if you care about bases go for sintered.


Extruded on the Whatever=not good.

Is the Goliath sintered?


----------



## Kahanquest

Yes. The only extruded bases are offered on Whatever, Airobic, Fun. Kink, Disaster, And all 'women's' boards. (strange?). Extruded is mostly for the park oriented freestylers and jib boards.


----------



## losib3257

Kahanquest said:


> Yes. The only extruded bases are offered on Whatever, Airobic, Fun. Kink, Disaster, And all 'women's' boards. (strange?). Extruded is mostly for the park oriented freestylers and jib boards.


Ok,well now decide for me, haha.

I am 175 lbs, size 9 boots, ride groomers in the Midwest, looking at hitting the park more this year, buttering, hitting rails, jumps, kickers, boxes, and also carving down the big runs with my friends...154 ET or 153 Goliath?


----------



## Kahanquest

I can't really pick it for you. That's the important part for you and how you see your next season! It seems like you're ready for it all. I don't know your mountain, but either of your choices are on the cusp for fitting. The Goliath is meant to tackle it all. Right in the middle of all their technology, concepts and philosophy. The Evil Twin is right there with it... Classic too... But was born for the park. They both can do it, but it's more about what a rider can do over what a board can do at this point. 

Check bataleon's site to see if they demo in your area. Lot's of mountains got a visit from them this year. 

Point it!


----------



## kinky tom

hi guys, props to you all for this thread, especially wiredsport for your amazing advice, read the whole thread but just wanted to ask a question myself.

i work in val thorens in france during the winter season, will be season 7 in a month or so and i'm after a new board, pretty much convinced myself i want a bataleon and am set on the ET. we're pretty high up in resort so the snow is usually decent, good pow to be found but no trees as we're too high for them, don't necessarily park too much but looking for a board to play around on, presses, flat tricks, spinning off of the lips off the sides etc.

currently riding a pretty stiff rome board but cannot for the life of me remember which - it's still in france while i'm at home in england, only got it cause my agent was stolen from my flat as we slept one night and a mate was selling it real cheap. if needs be i'll use that for the pow but probably aim to ride just the new board.

i'm 6'3", 190 pounds but do lose weight over the winter and foot size US 10 going by the method Wiredsports has provided.

i'm pretty sold on the ET 157 but am considering the 58 whatever aswell. what do you think?

looking forward to your advice!


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi KT,

Your pull toward the ET was correct and the 157 will be perfect for your specs. I only wish I could get over to Val Thorens to check you out ripping on it. Maybe late season 

STOKED!


----------



## kinky tom

Wiredsport said:


> Hi KT,
> 
> Your pull toward the ET was correct and the 157 will be perfect for your specs. I only wish I could get over to Val Thorens to check you out ripping on it. Maybe late season
> 
> STOKED!


Sweet! Was hoping you'd say that, can't wait to get hold of it and start to ride it, should be on the slopes in 52 days, fist lifts of the season. we've got a new cable this season so will be cool to check out a couple of new runs before the public are let loose on them!

Thanks so much for your advice.

Stoked!!!


----------



## losib3257

Wired,

What is it like first riding TBT? I cannot help but to continue thinking that once I get on the board and start riding that I will feel like my board will have a teeter-totter effect because of the TBT.


----------



## pete7:19

losib3257 said:


> Wired,
> 
> What is it like first riding TBT? I cannot help but to continue thinking that once I get on the board and start riding that I will feel like my board will have a teeter-totter effect because of the TBT.


If anything it's the exact opposite.
First ride on my Jam and I had to tweak my style a fair bit. Until then I'd been gently leaning into turns using the edges, the raised edges on TBT don't catch so easily and you are forced to be more definite. It forced me to commit to the turn more and has made me a much more solid and stable rider as a result.
There is no instability as you suggest, just a good solid stable ride and very few nasty surprises. It's pretty rare for you to spend much time with the board flat to the ground when riding, unless you're just pointing the nose straight downhill and letting go, so most of the time the stability of a flat base is only used when you're standing still at the bottom of the chair lift.


----------



## Wiredsport

losib3257 said:


> Wired,
> 
> What is it like first riding TBT? I cannot help but to continue thinking that once I get on the board and start riding that I will feel like my board will have a teeter-totter effect because of the TBT.


The first ride on TBT depends a little on where you are coming from. If you have been riding a fully cambered conventional deck, then you will immediately appreciate the snag free feel from the lifted edges at the contact points. It may take a few runs for you to get the feel for exactly when the full edge will engage, but this is very minor and it happens early on.

If you are coming from a rockered design, there is no adjustment period. You will notice the extra punch of camber right away and the catch free feel of your old rocker board is still there.

There is no teeter totter effect because A. If you meant nose to tail rock, it is not there because these boards are all cambered and B. If you meant edge to edge, that is not an issue because the baords are flat between the inserts (edge to edge). TBT is only present out past the inserts.


----------



## losib3257

Wiredsport said:


> The first ride on TBT depends a little on where you are coming from. If you have been riding a fully cambered conventional deck, then you will immediately appreciate the snag free feel from the lifted edges at the contact points. It may take a few runs for you to get the feel for exactly when the full edge will engage, but this is very minor and it happens early on.
> 
> If you are coming from a rockered design, there is no adjustment period. You will notice the extra punch of camber right away and the catch free feel of your old rocker board is still there.
> 
> There is no teeter totter effect because A. If you meant nose to tail rock, it is not there because these boards are all cambered and B. If you meant edge to edge, that is not an issue because the baords are flat between the inserts (edge to edge). TBT is only present out past the inserts.



That is good to know because I am coming from a cambered deck. If TBT is only present from the bindings out how will I fell the TBT? Once I apply my weight and start riding the TBT then touches the surface?


----------



## Wiredsport

losib3257 said:


> That is good to know because I am coming from a cambered deck. If TBT is only present from the bindings out how will I fell the TBT? Once I apply my weight and start riding the TBT then touches the surface?


Good question. When weighted and running flat the deck has full length contact surface from wide point to wide point on the center line, but at the tip and tail the wide points are not in contact. When edging it takes only a little lean to engage the edges. The idea is to create more edge when you want it, less when you don't.


----------



## losib3257

Wiredsport said:


> Good question. When weighted and running flat the deck has full length contact surface from wide point to wide point on the center line, but at the tip and tail the wide points are not in contact. When edging it takes only a little lean to engage the edges. The idea is to create more edge when you want it, less when you don't.


Okay, thanks that makes much more sense now.


----------



## snowklinger

Hi! I have a 2011 ET Classic. Just wondering what the factory bevel is and if i should take it to a shop for tuning to a different bevel. I will be using it for a little all mountain, mostly park.


----------



## hoopsthereitis

Hey, how does the TBT handle on rails, like doing blunts, and tail slides towards the tips of the board. Does the narrower base make it harder to not fall forward or backward?


----------



## oldlady

hi Wiredsport, really appreciate what you're doing for the community with all your feedback! So now.. I must.. ask 

So last season I had a YES Great Dudes then picked up late season a fun.kink US edition. Needless to say I sold the YES. This season, looking to add another Bataleon to my collection. I'm leaning towards the 153 or 156 Whatever (despite the extruded base). I like steeps, bombing, tree runs and just random fun.. just all around fun really..I'm 5'8, 157lbs, size 7 Salomon boots.. -12/9 (I dont recall, too lazy to look for my board since in storage). Can you recommend a sizing? THANKS! 

It was either this, or get a 2011 154 (?) Riot .. what do you think?


----------



## Wiredsport

oldlady said:


> hi Wiredsport, really appreciate what you're doing for the community with all your feedback! So now.. I must.. ask
> 
> So last season I had a YES Great Dudes then picked up late season a fun.kink US edition. Needless to say I sold the YES. This season, looking to add another Bataleon to my collection. I'm leaning towards the 153 or 156 Whatever (despite the extruded base). I like steeps, bombing, tree runs and just random fun.. just all around fun really..I'm 5'8, 157lbs, size 7 Salomon boots.. -12/9 (I dont recall, too lazy to look for my board since in storage). Can you recommend a sizing? THANKS!
> 
> It was either this, or get a 2011 154 (?) Riot .. what do you think?


Hi OL.

The Whatever 153 will be incredible for you but my question is what would you be looking for it to add/change to your quiver. Will it replace you Funkink? If so, it is the right choice for the riding that you have described. The core moves frome tough core to Core Core, which means more pop and response. As always a size 7 foot brings its problems so I would definately opt for the smaller size (over the 156).

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

hoopsthereitis said:


> Hey, how does the TBT handle on rails, like doing blunts, and tail slides towards the tips of the board. Does the narrower base make it harder to not fall forward or backward?


Hi Hoops,

No, but I uderstand the concern. The reason is that TBT is very subtle (a lot more subtle than many who have seen/felt it might imagine). It is not a drastic enough transition to affect stability, even if you are sliding fully weighted right on the transition. the contact points are lifted just enough to get the edge to keep from snagging, and that can help you avoid hard rail take-downs.

Thanks!


----------



## oldlady

Wiredsport said:


> Hi OL.
> 
> The Whatever 153 will be incredible for you but my question is what would you be looking for it to add/change to your quiver. Will it replace you Funkink? If so, it is the right choice for the riding that you have described. The core moves frome tough core to Core Core, which means more pop and response. As always a size 7 foot brings its problems so I would definately opt for the smaller size (over the 156).
> 
> Thanks!



WS, thank you for the feedback! I'm looking to add to my quiver. Now that I think about it, the funKink and the Whatever are pretty similar.. Hrm. I'm looking for a board that I can enjoy on a bigger mountain. For me, my funkink is my local mountain (smaller hills) board. Im looking for something I can bring to Whistler/Blackcomb and just go everywhere.. I hope that makes sense. I haven't had a chance to bring the fun.kink to WB yet so maybe I'm getting ahead of myself? :dunno:


----------



## Nivek

oldlady said:


> WS, thank you for the feedback! I'm looking to add to my quiver. Now that I think about it, the funKink and the Whatever are pretty similar.. Hrm. I'm looking for a board that I can enjoy on a bigger mountain. For me, my funkink is my local mountain (smaller hills) board. Im looking for something I can bring to Whistler/Blackcomb and just go everywhere.. I hope that makes sense. I haven't had a chance to bring the fun.kink to WB yet so maybe I'm getting ahead of myself? :dunno:


Sounds like you'd like a Goliath or ET.


----------



## Wiredsport

oldlady said:


> WS, thank you for the feedback! I'm looking to add to my quiver. Now that I think about it, the funKink and the Whatever are pretty similar.. Hrm. I'm looking for a board that I can enjoy on a bigger mountain. For me, my funkink is my local mountain (smaller hills) board. Im looking for something I can bring to Whistler/Blackcomb and just go everywhere.. I hope that makes sense. I haven't had a chance to bring the fun.kink to WB yet so maybe I'm getting ahead of myself? :dunno:


Yes, that is where I was leading. I think if you want to expand your quiver rather than replacing the FK, then the Goliath 153 is an outstanding choice. 

Thanks again.


----------



## oldlady

Thanks for the responses Nivek and Wiredsport, very very much appreciate it! Would have hated to buy two of the samething :laugh:


----------



## Mace

*Goliath or Jam*

I want to praise you guys at wiredsport for sharing all this knowledge among us all, it's a great thing you're doing and is helping boarders everywhere get the most out of snowboarding and their buck.

So I have a Goliath 157 08/09 (being sold) and a Libtech Skate Banana 156 08. I want a replacement/step up for the Goliath. Foot-25.5cm wearing a size 9 Salomon F22, height-5'8", weight-150 to 154lbs. I ride Union Force M/L bindings. I had a go indoors on the Goliath 153 and felt great but that's just indoors. I ride all mountain, Like to hold a high speed and hit natural kickers and carve but also want to be able to ride and improve powder off piste riding when its good, and roll through the park hitting jumps mainly but some rails too and possibly press and butter. But I am in the military and want to make the team which involves races like slaloms, boardercross and slopestyle. I am in Scotland so ride whatever I can and get to Europe or wherever my wallet will allow me to go a few times a year. I was thinking Goliath but with the racing I'm thinking Jam but scared it won't be playful enough or forgiving enough on landings and that.

Please help.


----------



## Wiredsport

Mace said:


> I want to praise you guys at wiredsport for sharing all this knowledge among us all, it's a great thing you're doing and is helping boarders everywhere get the most out of snowboarding and their buck.
> 
> So I have a Goliath 157 08/09 (being sold) and a Libtech Skate Banana 156 08. I want a replacement/step up for the Goliath. Foot-25.5cm wearing a size 9 Salomon F22, height-5'8", weight-150 to 154lbs. I ride Union Force M/L bindings. I had a go indoors on the Goliath 153 and felt great but that's just indoors. I ride all mountain, Like to hold a high speed and hit natural kickers and carve but also want to be able to ride and improve powder off piste riding when its good, and roll through the park hitting jumps mainly but some rails too and possibly press and butter. But I am in the military and want to make the team which involves races like slaloms, boardercross and slopestyle. I am in Scotland so ride whatever I can and get to Europe or wherever my wallet will allow me to go a few times a year. I was thinking Goliath but with the racing I'm thinking Jam but scared it won't be playful enough or forgiving enough on landings and that.
> 
> Please help.


STOKED that you are digging the Bataleon / Mervin combo!

Are you going to keep or update the SB as well? Your description is very broad from presses to races, and yes, if it is one board only the Goliath would be it, but if you are keeping a rockered out playboard in the quiv then I would suggest a Jam without hesitation.


----------



## Mace

Wiredsport said:


> STOKED that you are digging the Bataleon / Mervin combo!
> 
> Are you going to keep or update the SB as well? Your description is very broad from presses to races, and yes, if it is one board only the Goliath would be it, but if you are keeping a rockered out playboard in the quiv then I would suggest a Jam without hesitation.


Yeah sorry, I like to ride everything. I would consider keeping and eventually updating the SB but it depends how the goliath and jam work, if the goliath can handle it all well then I would just have that but if I can get more from the Jam then I would have a jam/SB quiver..but the jam still needs to be playful ie. Good to progress jumps and spins and rails. Do you know what size would I be looking at?


----------



## Wiredsport

Mace said:


> Yeah sorry, I like to ride everything. I would consider keeping and eventually updating the SB but it depends how the goliath and jam work, if the goliath can handle it all well then I would just have that but if I can get more from the Jam then I would have a jam/SB quiver..but the jam still needs to be playful ie. Good to progress jumps and spins and rails. Do you know what size would I be looking at?


Got it. I would be more comfortable suggesting that you hang on to your play board and go for the Jam for everything on top of that. Butters to race is actually outside of the range of any one board. You might end up sending me hate mail if I suggested otherwise


----------



## Mace

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. I would be more comfortable suggesting that you hang on to your play board and go for the Jam for everything on top of that. Butters to race is actually outside of the range of any one board. You might end up sending me hate mail if I suggested otherwise


Ha, right I thought that might be the best idea aswell. Shame about the graphics, I know it will shred so as long as it is fun (fairly forgivable) on jumps and some rails and likes the pow then its all good. 156 for me?


----------



## that_chap

Hi,
I'm around 200-210lbs and have size 12uk boots. I usually get to the alps for a week a year and ride in the local icy freezer a few times each month for the rest of the year. I'm learning to hit rails and boxes and love just messing around cruising down the hill. I'm not really fussed about getting massive air or straight-lining every run - so I guess i'm more of a relaxed rider. 

I have a deck for hitting the alps with (ride antic 165w) so am after something that's going to be mainly used in the freezer. 

What do you guys think would be the shortest/best board for me? I've been looking at the 157w goliath or the 156w evil twin; do you think these would be too short?

Cheers.


----------



## Wiredsport

that_chap said:


> Hi,
> I'm around 200-210lbs and have size 12uk boots. I usually get to the alps for a week a year and ride in the local icy freezer a few times each month for the rest of the year. I'm learning to hit rails and boxes and love just messing around cruising down the hill. I'm not really fussed about getting massive air or straight-lining every run - so I guess i'm more of a relaxed rider.
> 
> I have a deck for hitting the alps with (ride antic 165w) so am after something that's going to be mainly used in the freezer.
> 
> What do you guys think would be the shortest/best board for me? I've been looking at the 157w goliath or the 156w evil twin; do you think these would be too short?
> 
> Cheers.


For indoor riding the 156 Wide ET will be a fun choice. You could easily ride the 159 wide and at 210 size 12 UK, you are really the guy that they make that board for. I hesitate to tell you to go to the 156 because I know yolu are going to love the board and will want to ride it on the mountain as well. The Goliath would not be my first choice for indoor riding.


----------



## bebop_monk

I just wanted to stop in and say how much I love my Fun.Kink. Picked it up at an end of season sale, but still got a good month of riding in on it. Prior to purchasing it, I was riding a Capita Stairmaster 156 (still my current allmountain deck). I got the fun.kink in a 153 primarily for park, and wow, what a difference. During my previous park exploits, I found myself in combinations of faceplants, assplants, and full out yardsales if attempting anything other than a simple 50-50. The fun.kink changed everything. First run I hit a boardslide no problem, and didn't even think about catching an edge. By the end of the day, I was doing both fs an bs slides, as well as nose and tail presses on boxes. Even my park rat friends were amazed at how much I had progressed in a day, lol. 

And TBT! I love it, its like riding a boat on the snow, just floats along so effortlessly, and even makes flatland tricks easier. I find myself hoping for an unforseen accident to occur to my Capita in the early season so I can replace it with a Whatever 156, lol.


----------



## borborygmii

*Dear WiredSport & All - Right size Evil Twin for 160lb + 11shoes?*

What is the right size 2010/11 or 2011/12 Evil Twin for me? 151, 152 or 154cm? I'm about 160 pounds with size 11 feet. I ride duck-footed with big stance angles (like +30 -30, cuz I'm naturally duck-footed), so toe overhang ain't much of an issue.

I would be riding the Evil Twin at my local crap hill for working on switch/butters and small jumps. Love the concept of TBT. I'm not really into rails or super huge jumps at this point. Ideally the ET would complement my NS SL 155, which has been absolutely awesome for all-mountain charging and powder out West. However, I have found that the SL is HEAVY and is too much board for our local hill. It's crazy fast too...it takes less than 10 seconds from top to bottom of our hill. What's the point of riding an amazing *all-mountain* board when you don't have *any* mountain? 

So hopefully the Evil Twin will make a great "commuter" board...it's now just a question of 151 vs 152 vs 154. [email protected]!


----------



## Wiredsport

borborygmii said:


> What is the right size 2010/11 or 2011/12 Evil Twin for me? 151, 152 or 154cm? I'm about 160 pounds with size 11 feet. I ride duck-footed with big stance angles (like +30 -30, cuz I'm naturally duck-footed), so toe overhang ain't much of an issue.
> 
> I would be riding the Evil Twin at my local crap hill for working on switch/butters and small jumps. Love the concept of TBT. I'm not really into rails or super huge jumps at this point. Ideally the ET would complement my NS SL 155, which has been absolutely awesome for all-mountain charging and powder out West. However, I have found that the SL is HEAVY and is too much board for our local hill. It's crazy fast too...it takes less than 10 seconds from top to bottom of our hill. What's the point of riding an amazing *all-mountain* board when you don't have *any* mountain?
> 
> So hopefully the Evil Twin will make a great "commuter" board...it's now just a question of 151 vs 152 vs 154. [email protected]!


The 154 will be the one. You may be surpised at how much fun you have on this thing. Have a great season!


----------



## Corvonas

Hi!

I'm looking at picking up a new board this season, was previously learning (done 2 seasons now, but would consider myself still with a lot more to pick up) on a camber board more aimed towards parks (Burton Seven) and this was maybe not my best choice. I really love the sound of the Bataleon TBT tech, I was having issues with catching edges on the Seven and to be honest I don't think it's the right board for what I do, I'm yet to even enter a park. The TBT seems to add that extra safety-net and would be a bit more forgiving perhaps.

I mainly ride groomers and love to catch powder when I can, some tree runs (nothing TOO crazy), would see myself getting more into freestyley stuff on the mountain eventually, some jumps etc.

I'm a reasonably big guy 200lbs, 6ft 2ins and a US size 13 boot, was looking at perhaps a Goliath fitting the bill for me as a board? What size would you in your expert opinion recommend?  (And am I write in my thoughts that a Goliath is aimed at my kind of riding? I also looked at the "Whatever" or "Jam" too.)

Thanks!

/Graham


----------



## tomek142

Corvonas said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm looking at picking up a new board this season, was previously learning (done 2 seasons now, but would consider myself still with a lot more to pick up) on a camber board more aimed towards parks (Burton Seven) and this was maybe not my best choice. I really love the sound of the Bataleon TBT tech, I was having issues with catching edges on the Seven and to be honest I don't think it's the right board for what I do, I'm yet to even enter a park. The TBT seems to add that extra safety-net and would be a bit more forgiving perhaps.
> 
> I mainly ride groomers and love to catch powder when I can, some tree runs (nothing TOO crazy), would see myself getting more into freestyley stuff on the mountain eventually, some jumps etc.
> 
> I'm a reasonably big guy 200lbs, 6ft 2ins and a US size 13 boot, was looking at perhaps a Goliath fitting the bill for me as a board? What size would you in your expert opinion recommend?  (And am I write in my thoughts that a Goliath is aimed at my kind of riding? I also looked at the "Whatever" or "Jam" too.)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> /Graham


The Goliath would defianetly be a good choice in my opinion. It's a great board for riding groomers. I would suggest it in a 57w or 60w. If you like bombing hills more then lean toward the 60w.


----------



## Corvonas

Hmm okey, thanks for the advice  You're in agreement on that one Wired?


----------



## Wiredsport

Corvonas said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm looking at picking up a new board this season, was previously learning (done 2 seasons now, but would consider myself still with a lot more to pick up) on a camber board more aimed towards parks (Burton Seven) and this was maybe not my best choice. I really love the sound of the Bataleon TBT tech, I was having issues with catching edges on the Seven and to be honest I don't think it's the right board for what I do, I'm yet to even enter a park. The TBT seems to add that extra safety-net and would be a bit more forgiving perhaps.
> 
> I mainly ride groomers and love to catch powder when I can, some tree runs (nothing TOO crazy), would see myself getting more into freestyley stuff on the mountain eventually, some jumps etc.
> 
> I'm a reasonably big guy 200lbs, 6ft 2ins and a US size 13 boot, was looking at perhaps a Goliath fitting the bill for me as a board? What size would you in your expert opinion recommend?  (And am I write in my thoughts that a Goliath is aimed at my kind of riding? I also looked at the "Whatever" or "Jam" too.)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> /Graham


Hi Coravonas,

I might steer you in a bit of a different direction. What you have described is actually all mountain freeriding. When you get into jumps, that will not change. You will actually benefit the most from the Jam 161 Wide. At 200 lbs, it will have the ideal stiffness and responsiveness that you want and of course it still offers ful TBT catch proofing that you were missing on your Seven.

Bigger guys uniformly love the Jam for freeriding. You can definately learn to jump and spin on this deck as well. In fact it will be a more stable platform to do so with at your size. When it comes to pure park, this will function, but would not be your first choice, but as you are not riding park right now, let's get you a perfect board for what you are enjoying. I know that you will have an amazing season on this deck!


----------



## Corvonas

Great, thanks for the advice! The Jam was in my sights as well and it sounds like that's the one to go for then, time to get the credit card out and then start counting the days until the snow gets here....hehe


----------



## Wiredsport

Corvonas said:


> time to get the credit card out


The pain only lasts a second


----------



## speed12

Hi, I'm in a similar situation to Corvonas is - only difference being height and weight (5'10 and 150lb, size 9 boot). Looking for a board which would mainly be used on groomers, powder when I can find it and general mountain stuff but maybe starting to head down the more freestyle route also.

Looking mainly at the Jam 156 and the Evil Twin 154/157. The Jam seems the slightly more sensible choice for the style of riding (as was said in reply to Corvonas, better to get something to suit the style or riding you are doing!) but thinking it might be a bit stiff considering my experience and weight which is why I was looking at the Evil Twin also.

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Wiredsport

speed12 said:


> Hi, I'm in a similar situation to Corvonas is - only difference being height and weight (5'10 and 150lb, size 9 boot). Looking for a board which would mainly be used on groomers, powder when I can find it and general mountain stuff but maybe starting to head down the more freestyle route also.
> 
> Looking mainly at the Jam 156 and the Evil Twin 154/157. The Jam seems the slightly more sensible choice for the style of riding (as was said in reply to Corvonas, better to get something to suit the style or riding you are doing!) but thinking it might be a bit stiff considering my experience and weight which is why I was looking at the Evil Twin also.
> 
> Any help appreciated!


Hi Speed,

Are you riding any park at this point or is that a goal of yours in the near future?


----------



## speed12

At the moment no, just on the mountain. In the future I'd want to start getting in there and having a play around, but it will be more mountain focused I would say. Also looking for something that I can progress on and last for a while without suddenly being too flexy etc (hence looking at the Jam).

Cheers!


----------



## Wiredsport

speed12 said:


> Hi, I'm in a similar situation to Corvonas is - only difference being height and weight (5'10 and 150lb, size 9 boot). Looking for a board which would mainly be used on groomers, powder when I can find it and general mountain stuff but maybe starting to head down the more freestyle route also.
> 
> Looking mainly at the Jam 156 and the Evil Twin 154/157. The Jam seems the slightly more sensible choice for the style of riding (as was said in reply to Corvonas, better to get something to suit the style or riding you are doing!) but thinking it might be a bit stiff considering my experience and weight which is why I was looking at the Evil Twin also.
> 
> Any help appreciated!


The Jam 156 will be a better choice. If you were playing on rails etc, then we would go a different route but for your style the Jam will be unreal.

Thanks


----------



## speed12

Yeah, I think that sounds like a great choice. The resort I usually go to is mostly mountain stuff anyway so even if I wanted to do park then it would be quite difficult! I reckon a Jam for mountain riding and then something more park orientated in the future when I want to get into properly would be the best bet. Can never have too many boards!

Sorted. Credit card sting for me as well then....


----------



## tdc_worm

quick question. For a 6'1", 205lb before gear guy, do you think there would be a noticeable difference from the trees to the park when comparing the 159W Riot vs. a 161W Jam? They both have nearly the same width and effective edge, similar flex numbers and are both twins (and probably have similar surface area). the major difference seems to be the width of the TBT. because of my weight and size 12 feet, i am usually on a wide board over 160. again, because of my weight, i suspect the difference between the ride on these two boards will be negligible for me. thoughts?


----------



## ABagofButter

how good tbt is on ice?


----------



## borborygmii

Do Bataleon boards come factory detuned at the tip/tail and a lil between the bindings?
Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

tdc_worm said:


> quick question. For a 6'1", 205lb before gear guy, do you think there would be a noticeable difference from the trees to the park when comparing the 159W Riot vs. a 161W Jam? They both have nearly the same width and effective edge, similar flex numbers and are both twins (and probably have similar surface area). the major difference seems to be the width of the TBT. because of my weight and size 12 feet, i am usually on a wide board over 160. again, because of my weight, i suspect the difference between the ride on these two boards will be negligible for me. thoughts?


Hi TDC,

There is actually a very noticable difference between the two boards.

The Basalt stringers in the boards are placed differently. On the Jam they are tip to tail. On the Riot they are tip to inner insert (at both tips). Also the cores are different with the Jam getting the Reactor core (hardwood at the sidewalls) to enhance edging and the Riot getting the Core Core with hardwood at the insert rows to enhance pop. Also the TBT differnce that you mentioned. 

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

ABagofButter said:


> how good tbt is on ice?


Excellent. You get all of the effective edge that you would on a conventional cambered board. Once even the slightest deck angle and pressure is applied you have full contact point to contact point edge contact. TBT tears up icy days!


----------



## Wiredsport

borborygmii said:


> Do Bataleon boards come factory detuned at the tip/tail and a lil between the bindings?
> Thanks


Yes to tip and tail (although very modestly), no to the rest of the edge.


----------



## ABagofButter

Wiredsport said:


> Excellent. You get all of the effective edge that you would on a conventional cambered board. Once even the slightest deck angle and pressure is applied you have full contact point to contact point edge contact. TBT tears up icy days!


Thanks! I have two more questions sorry haha.

1. Would I be able to hit a 40 foot kicker with the Disaster while still remaining stable?

2. Is the Lobster Parkboard (about the same as the Evil Twin, I hear it's a little stiffer) decent for doing presses/butters?


----------



## Nivek

ABagofButter said:


> Thanks! I have two more questions sorry haha.
> 
> 1. Would I be able to hit a 40 foot kicker with the Disaster while still remaining stable?
> 
> 2. Is the Lobster Parkboard (about the same as the Evil Twin, I hear it's a little stiffer) decent for doing presses/butters?


1. That all depends on you. I might be able to, that would be about the max I'd go though.

2. I think I was told the Park is a softer version of the ET and the Jib was a little softer version of the FunKink.


----------



## Wiredsport

ABagofButter said:


> Thanks! I have two more questions sorry haha.
> 
> 1. Would I be able to hit a 40 foot kicker with the Disaster while still remaining stable?
> 
> 2. Is the Lobster Parkboard (about the same as the Evil Twin, I hear it's a little stiffer) decent for doing presses/butters?


The Disaster is very soft. Landing bigger airs on very soft boards is a major skill and you would want to know that you have it. Most riders want a little firmer tip/tail for bigger hits. I haven't gotten up on the Lobster decks yet.


----------



## tdc_worm

Wiredsport said:


> Hi TDC,
> 
> There is actually a very noticable difference between the two boards.
> 
> The Basalt stringers in the boards are placed differently. On the Jam they are tip to tail. On the Riot they are tip to inner insert (at both tips). Also the cores are different with the Jam getting the Reactor core (hardwood at the sidewalls) to enhance edging and the Riot getting the Core Core with hardwood at the insert rows to enhance pop. Also the TBT differnce that you mentioned.
> 
> Thanks!


cool. i gather all that and realize that there several "build" or "layup" differences. as one whom often splits hairs, i wonder if the "ride" difference between the two is splitting hairs for a 200+ lb rider whom is all over them mountain. I suspect not unless 1) i am hot lapping the park (riot favors and rare for me) or 2) hiking for steep powdery lines (jam favors). i pass thru the park on my way to the lift, but spend most of my time in the trees and off piste looking for pow stashes, natural kickers and other stuff to play on, and have an undisputed for the deep days. the riot is still probably the correct board, it just seems smallish as i dont think i have spent a lot of time on a board less than 160cm....


----------



## jds3939

Hey Wiredsport, 

I am looking at the Disaster or Airobic for this upcoming season. I'm 5'6" (still growing) and 140 pounds. I am an intermediate rider who knows the basics of park (boardslides, 180 on/off boxes, 50-50 down rails, etc) but want to get really good at jibs/boxes/rails this year and also learn 360s (no big booters). I think I will be doing about 75% boxes/rails, 10% smaller jumps (under 30 or so feet), and 15% cruising the groomers/slush/some ice and jibbing side obstacles (East Coast). I want something REALLY pressable and buttery since I never really have learned to press and want to progress a lot at jibs (considerably softer than for example a Lib Tech Skate Banana), but I still want a lot of pop (nothing noodley like the Rome Artifact Rocker).

Should I go with the Airobic for the added pop? Would it still be very easy to learn and progress my presses and butters? 
Or should I go with the Disaster? I know it is soft enough to press the hell out of but will it have enough pop to really get me up onto high boxes/rails and help me learn air tricks?

Also, what size?

Thanks,
-Joe


----------



## Nivek

jds3939 said:


> Hey Wiredsport,
> 
> I am looking at the Disaster or Airobic for this upcoming season. I'm 5'6" (still growing) and 140 pounds. I am an intermediate rider who knows the basics of park (boardslides, 180 on/off boxes, 50-50 down rails, etc) but want to get really good at jibs/boxes/rails this year and also learn 360s (no big booters). I think I will be doing about 75% boxes/rails, 10% smaller jumps (under 30 or so feet), and 15% cruising the groomers/slush/some ice and jibbing side obstacles (East Coast). I want something REALLY pressable and buttery since I never really have learned to press and want to progress a lot at jibs (considerably softer than for example a Lib Tech Skate Banana), but I still want a lot of pop (nothing noodley like the Rome Artifact Rocker).
> 
> Should I go with the Airobic for the added pop? Would it still be very easy to learn and progress my presses and butters?
> Or should I go with the Disaster? I know it is soft enough to press the hell out of but will it have enough pop to really get me up onto high boxes/rails and help me learn air tricks?
> 
> Also, what size?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Joe


Of Bataleon I say the Airobic. But if you want super jib AND pop you're probably btter off with a Signal Rocker Light or a Salomon Drift Rocker.


----------



## Wiredsport

jds3939 said:


> Hey Wiredsport,
> 
> I am looking at the Disaster or Airobic for this upcoming season. I'm 5'6" (still growing) and 140 pounds. I am an intermediate rider who knows the basics of park (boardslides, 180 on/off boxes, 50-50 down rails, etc) but want to get really good at jibs/boxes/rails this year and also learn 360s (no big booters). I think I will be doing about 75% boxes/rails, 10% smaller jumps (under 30 or so feet), and 15% cruising the groomers/slush/some ice and jibbing side obstacles (East Coast). I want something REALLY pressable and buttery since I never really have learned to press and want to progress a lot at jibs (considerably softer than for example a Lib Tech Skate Banana), but I still want a lot of pop (nothing noodley like the Rome Artifact Rocker).
> 
> Should I go with the Airobic for the added pop? Would it still be very easy to learn and progress my presses and butters?
> Or should I go with the Disaster? I know it is soft enough to press the hell out of but will it have enough pop to really get me up onto high boxes/rails and help me learn air tricks?
> 
> Also, what size?


Hi Joe,

Before we suggest, what is your foot size? Are you still growing?

Thanks.


----------



## jds3939

Hey,
I have size 9 ThirtyTwo boots and yes I am still growing. That boot size should should not change for a while because they are a bit too big (around a half size) and I have to wear insole things. So even as my feet grow the boots will just become more of a better fit instead of becoming too small. 

Thanks,
-Joe


----------



## Himynameissean

Hey I'm new to the forums and new enough to snowboarding I guess. Was really into it as a kid and only picked it up again last season. After reading through this thread, I'm pretty sure the Goliath is the board for me. I'm just not sure what size to go with. I'm 5'11", 170-175 pounds, size 12 in Burton Moto boots. I was thinking I'd need the 160W but I'd like to know what everyone else thinks? 

I should add, most of the riding I'm going to be doing is groomed trails and I'm gonna be getting into the park this season too. I'm planning on a few trips to Vermont to see if I can get some powder but, thats not really my main concern.


----------



## Wiredsport

jds3939 said:


> Hey,
> I have size 9 ThirtyTwo boots and yes I am still growing. That boot size should should not change for a while because they are a bit too big (around a half size) and I have to wear insole things. So even as my feet grow the boots will just become more of a better fit instead of becoming too small.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Joe


Got it. You will want the Airobic 151. This deck can be pressed and buttered all day long at your weight but will have a bit more substance on landings and more pop when you want to blow it up a little.


----------



## jds3939

Thanks Wiredsport!
That was actually the board and size that I was already leaning towards so your suggestion pretty much locks in my decision.

Now I just need to sell my Skate Banana...


----------



## dreampow

Could you tell me where to find a comprehensive review of the Airobic?
I am thinking of buying a second hand 2010 version so I realize it will have changed. A lot or just a little change since the 2010?

I am looking at a 155 I am 170-175lbs and 6ft with a size 11 (reduced footprint tech).

I am assuming it will be sweet for jibbing around the mountain?

thanks.


----------



## Himynameissean

Bump :thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger

hey yo! could i get some help with my ET Classic (sorry i know its an '11)?! Just waxed it last night (first time, buddy did it previously) and rode it today...looked like this after waxing/riding last season too. I dont think i'm missing scrapeage? do i need to somehow get more wax into it? it doesnt have a sintered base anyway..doubt it would hold much...any thoughts? do other tbt boards look like this with fresh wax/1 day riding?


----------



## Kahanquest

Are you wire brushing the base after waxing?


----------



## snowklinger

Kahanquest said:


> Are you wire brushing the base after waxing?


yes. it did not look like this in the morning before snow. this is after about 4 hours of riding man made snow in 45 deg weather.

after i wax, scrape, scotch brite, brush, it looked almost brand new, sharp, fast, naked lookin.


----------



## tomek142

Doesn't that Evil Twin Classic have a extruded base? If so then hot iron wax is useless.


----------



## Wiredsport

That looks like dirty, bunched wax. When you run the backside of a thumbnail firmly down it does it leave a "clean" line?


----------



## Himynameissean

Wiredsport did you maybe miss my question? It's at the top of this page


----------



## snowklinger

tomek142 said:


> Doesn't that Evil Twin Classic have a extruded base? If so then hot iron wax is useless.


really? wtf?! seems like having wax is noticeable, maybe its placebo or goes away after a couple runs...so all the synthduded bataleons dont appreciate waxing?

i doubt its old wax, i scrubbed the board clean, after my wax job it looked nice and clean too, just looks like that after riding.

does it look like that cuz all teh wax is rubbed off the edges maybe?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

tomek142 said:


> Doesn't that Evil Twin Classic have a extruded base? If so then hot iron wax is useless.


That's not true. A hot wax is always many times more effective than any spray-on/rub-on waxing, regardless if the base type. An extruded base is also porous, it just isn't as porous as a particle sintered material nor does it have the even pore distribution of a sintered base. Regardless, hot waxing it still opens the pores it does have allowing it to accept much more wax than a spray-on/rub-on product. It just won't absorb the ridiculous amounts a sintered base will.


----------



## snowklinger

CheeseForSteeze said:


> That's not true. A hot wax is always many times more effective than any spray-on/rub-on waxing, regardless if the base type. An extruded base is also porous, it just isn't as porous as a particle sintered material nor does it have the even pore distribution of a sintered base. Regardless, hot waxing it still opens the pores it does have allowing it to accept much more wax than a spray-on/rub-on product. It just won't absorb the ridiculous amounts a sintered base will.


phew! just got some new wax in, siked to be doin it myself, bummed if my board is such a giant lemon its not even worth waxing!


----------



## Wiredsport

Sintered vs Extruded 

Sintered is not one thing. Extruded is not one thing. There are many varieties of each. Sinterred bases (depending on the base makeup) have different wax consumption properties as do Extruded bases. There are many grades of each base type. Just calling a base sinterred or extruded tells you very little. All benefit from regular waxing.


----------



## Himynameissean

I don't get it you answer everyone else's question but mine, I'll just buy else where I guess?


----------



## Wiredsport

Himynameissean said:


> Hey I'm new to the forums and new enough to snowboarding I guess. Was really into it as a kid and only picked it up again last season. After reading through this thread, I'm pretty sure the Goliath is the board for me. I'm just not sure what size to go with. I'm 5'11", 170-175 pounds, size 12 in Burton Moto boots. I was thinking I'd need the 160W but I'd like to know what everyone else thinks?
> 
> I should add, most of the riding I'm going to be doing is groomed trails and I'm gonna be getting into the park this season too. I'm planning on a few trips to Vermont to see if I can get some powder but, thats not really my main concern.


Sorry there,

I thought when you had written, "I'd like to know what everyone else thinks" that you were looking for opinions other than mine (which would be welcomed and perfectly OK by me). The Goliath 160 W will be an excellent choice for your specs. It is the do everything Bataleon and will certainly set you up for a great winter.

Sorry again to leave you hanging out there


----------



## frechdaxx

Hey,

I would also love to get a recommendation on which Bataleon to get  I'm 6ft and between 165 and 170 pounds. So far I've ridden a Skate Banana 159W with Union Force L/XL for 2 years, which I liked a lot. Right now I feel that I want to do my first steps in the park, and be a little bit more playful when I'm cruising around. I looked into the Evil Twin and the Goliath, but leaning a bit more towards the Goliath. I really want to get a shorter board this time, but don't want to do a too big compromise when it comes to powder and cruising fast on the slopes. I had a Nitro Team TLS 45 1/3 when I bought the banana, but noticed that it was too big and switched down to a 44 Nitro Team TLS. This time I hope, that I can go with a non-wide board. My stance is 12/-12, or 18/-12, I actually don't remember right now 

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Wiredsport said:


> Sintered vs Extruded
> 
> Sintered is not one thing. Extruded is not one thing. There are many varieties of each. Sinterred bases (depending on the base makeup) have different wax consumption properties as do Extruded bases. There are many grades of each base type. Just calling a base sinterred or extruded tells you very little. All benefit from regular waxing.


Actually it tells you quite a bit. One was formed by pressing a solid piece of material through a die and the other was formed by sintering ground particles in a press at high temperatures and pressures for long duration. That alone is valuable Yea, are all sorts of material choices, molecular weights and manufacturing details, but the basic manufacturing principles still create basic attributes in a base which is die extruded versus particle sintered. A die extruded base will have grain slip-plane inconsistencies, less even pore distribution and it is not possible to achieve the porosity in a particle sintered process by using a die extrusion process, all other things being equal.


----------



## Wiredsport

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Actually it tells you quite a bit. One was formed by pressing a solid piece of material through a die and the other was formed by sintering ground particles in a press at high temperatures and pressures for long duration. That alone is valuable Yea, are all sorts of material choices, molecular weights and manufacturing details, but the basic manufacturing principles still create basic attributes in a base which is die extruded versus particle sintered. A die extruded base will have grain slip-plane inconsistencies, less even pore distribution and it is not possible to achieve the porosity in a particle sintered process by using a die extrusion process, all other things being equal.


Yes, essentially pellet melt-and-sheet-roll vs. pellet crushing. Those are the rough processes. However, simply calling a base "sinterred" (for instance) without taking into account the details of that sintered product tells you very little. Sintered bases range from inexpensive to very expensive. Some hold siginficantly more wax than others and often lose that wax more quickly. Some are more brittle than others. Some boards use custom compounds and at times those are excellent and at other times they fail. That is not to mention various compounds and inclusions. The same is true for "extruded".


----------



## frechdaxx

frechdaxx said:


> Hey,
> 
> I would also love to get a recommendation on which Bataleon to get  I'm 6ft and between 165 and 170 pounds. So far I've ridden a Skate Banana 159W with Union Force L/XL for 2 years, which I liked a lot. Right now I feel that I want to do my first steps in the park, and be a little bit more playful when I'm cruising around. I looked into the Evil Twin and the Goliath, but leaning a bit more towards the Goliath. I really want to get a shorter board this time, but don't want to do a too big compromise when it comes to powder and cruising fast on the slopes. I had a Nitro Team TLS 45 1/3 when I bought the banana, but noticed that it was too big and switched down to a 44 Nitro Team TLS. This time I hope, that I can go with a non-wide board. My stance is 12/-12, or 18/-12, I actually don't remember right now
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


nobody? My local shop has a special until the 31st of October to get 15% off every snowboard, so I would really appreciate an answer  Thank you


----------



## Wiredsport

frechdaxx said:


> nobody? My local shop has a special until the 31st of October to get 15% off every snowboard, so I would really appreciate an answer  Thank you


What is your foot size?

Thanks!


----------



## snowklinger

the goliath is going to do the out of park things better than the ET, and vice versa. at your weight you would be comfy on a 155 (+/- 1cm), i'm shorter than you but same weight, been comfy on 155's for almost 20 years. in a big mountain board you can go a little bigger, to progress in park, feel free to go shorter. just keep in mind that if you move into really soft jib boards (like the airobic and their other new nooodle deck), at your height you can fold right over the nose or tail in a press.

the ET is plenty stiff for all mountain charging (i have one), it just is not damp AT ALL, extremely responsive, read bucking bronco at mach 5. i love this board for early late season buttering, switch riding, big ollies. hauling ass it doesn't chatter so much as just straight up buck.


----------



## frechdaxx

Wiredsport said:


> What is your foot size?
> 
> Thanks!


I got EU44 Nitro Team TLS Boots. I don't have anything to measure the exact size of my foot right now. Went to study abroad to England from Germany, so I just took the necessary things with me, which didn't include measuring tape 



snowklinger said:


> the goliath is going to do the out of park things better than the ET, and vice versa. at your weight you would be comfy on a 155 (+/- 1cm), i'm shorter than you but same weight, been comfy on 155's for almost 20 years. in a big mountain board you can go a little bigger, to progress in park, feel free to go shorter. just keep in mind that if you move into really soft jib boards (like the airobic and their other new nooodle deck), at your height you can fold right over the nose or tail in a press.
> 
> the ET is plenty stiff for all mountain charging (i have one), it just is not damp AT ALL, extremely responsive, read bucking bronco at mach 5. i love this board for early late season buttering, switch riding, big ollies. hauling ass it doesn't chatter so much as just straight up buck.


Do you have the 2012 version? I heard that the flex changed a little recently? I heard that I have to get a waist from about 255mm with my EU44 shoes, so the 157 ET is the only suitable candidate for me..How did the Evil Twin perform on groomers and in powder for you?


Thank you both a lot for your fast answers


----------



## snowklinger

i have a 2011, it is a little different, but it is targeted toward the same kind of riding. again at high speed, this is not a damp board, so when u say groomers, i think speed. in the morning after a fresh groom, course its not bumpy. at the end of a weekend day, at high speeds, you will feel every smallest bump. it also has a classic camber, which is not ideal at all for powder, but the tbt helps a bit because the spoon on the tail sinks, while the middle of the board is all flat (= float). i still move my binding back for pow and try to stick to the steeps, cuz that nose wants to dive.

you may be over-analyzing your foot size/waist width situation. you have a 10.5 and 11 is where ppl start to talk about waist widths to buy wides (have read ppl often try even with 11's to switch their stance and try to make a normal width board work because they ride better than their wide counterparts). also a little overhang is no biggie. i switched from 12/-12 this year to 15/-15 and like it alot, you can do such to eliminate more overhang.


----------



## Wiredsport

frechdaxx said:


> I got EU44 Nitro Team TLS Boots. I don't have anything to measure the exact size of my foot right now. Went to study abroad to England from Germany, so I just took the necessary things with me, which didn't include measuring tape
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the 2012 version? I heard that the flex changed a little recently? I heard that I have to get a waist from about 255mm with my EU44 shoes, so the 157 ET is the only suitable candidate for me..How did the Evil Twin perform on groomers and in powder for you?
> 
> 
> Thank you both a lot for your fast answers


I would suggest the Goliath 156. You do not need wide. Your size 44 Euro is a 10-10.5 US and is a great match for the width of the 2012 156 which will allow all stance angles and width for your specs. If your emphasis is still on groomers and pow (or if that is a major part of your riding) then look no futher than the Goliath.

Thanks!


----------



## frechdaxx

snowklinger said:


> i have a 2011, it is a little different, but it is targeted toward the same kind of riding. again at high speed, this is not a damp board, so when u say groomers, i think speed. in the morning after a fresh groom, course its not bumpy. at the end of a weekend day, at high speeds, you will feel every smallest bump. it also has a classic camber, which is not ideal at all for powder, but the tbt helps a bit because the spoon on the tail sinks, while the middle of the board is all flat (= float). i still move my binding back for pow and try to stick to the steeps, cuz that nose wants to dive.
> 
> you may be over-analyzing your foot size/waist width situation. you have a 10.5 and 11 is where ppl start to talk about waist widths to buy wides (have read ppl often try even with 11's to switch their stance and try to make a normal width board work because they ride better than their wide counterparts). also a little overhang is no biggie. i switched from 12/-12 this year to 15/-15 and like it alot, you can do such to eliminate more overhang.


Thank you for your tips  Kind of makes me reconsider if the ET is really the best board for me. Yes, I want to start in the park, but at the same time I want to focus on groomers and stuff. Thank you!



Wiredsport said:


> I would suggest the Goliath 156. You do not need wide. Your size 44 Euro is a 10-10.5 US and is a great match for the width of the 2012 156 which will allow all stance angles and width for your specs. If your emphasis is still on groomers and pow (or if that is a major part of your riding) then look no futher than the Goliath.
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you for your reply. 251mm waist width is really alright for my boots? In german forums I read that a lot of people are having problems even with a waist of 255cm for 45eu boots. Couldnt find a lot for 44eu boots though. I'm not in any way questioning your choice, as you know best how a bataleon board is, but I just want to make sure that I dont buy anything wrong, because its really a lot of money.


----------



## Wiredsport

frechdaxx said:


> Thank you for your reply. 251mm waist width is really alright for my boots? In german forums I read that a lot of people are having problems even with a waist of 255cm for 45eu boots. Couldnt find a lot for 44eu boots though. I'm not in any way questioning your choice, as you know best how a bataleon board is, but I just want to make sure that I dont buy anything wrong, because its really a lot of money.


Hi again,

Size 44 is 28 cm so at a straight stance (zero degrees) you would have a barefoot overhang of 3 cm at the waist. But...you do not mount at the waist. Depending on stance width this board will be between 26.0 and 26.3 cm. That leaves ~ 2 cm, but at normal stance angles this will reduce to between 0 and 1 cm which is a textbook perfect fit.

Thanks!


----------



## frechdaxx

Great  Then I will get the Goliath..Thank you so much for your capable help and this awesome thread.


----------



## STRICK-9

*Fun.kink*

I've read this entire thread several times and find it strange that there is barely any talk of the Fun Kink. Can anyone enlighten me as to why the Airobic and Whatever can more glamour....

I had posted in this thread previously inquiring about the ET but since I am looking for something to add to my quiver that is different, this board has come up now. I am looking for a park oriented board that I can also take down ice steeps here on the east coast since my current stick is a Sierra Reverse Crew. Also I am 5'08/175 lbs w/ 10/10.5 boots. I would love to gowith the 154 to have a smaller park oriented board but don't want to push the envelope as far as the waist width and my weight is concernbed. 

Thanks, and Yeah For It!


----------



## confusion

*Goliath?*

Hi - thanks to everyone - Wiredsport in particular - for posting some excellent advice. You've convinced me to try Bataleon this year. But which one?!

I'm looking for the most playful possible board that can still hold an edge at speed, on icy pistes if necessary, and float in the pow. It doesn't have to be an out and out powder board as I've got an old Malolo for that, but I don't want that sinking feeling when I do take it into the deeper stuff. After that I'm looking for something I can butter, spin and generally play around on. Reading this thread I'm thinking the Goliath 156.

I'm 5'9", 150 lbs, size 9 (US) boots and mainly ride in the Alps.

Thanks in advance for any wisdom you can throw my way.


----------



## 2813308004

Thanks Wiredsport for my Undisputed! Quick ass shipping to Virginia.


----------



## Wiredsport

STRICK-9 said:


> I've read this entire thread several times and find it strange that there is barely any talk of the Fun Kink. Can anyone enlighten me as to why the Airobic and Whatever can more glamour....
> 
> I had posted in this thread previously inquiring about the ET but since I am looking for something to add to my quiver that is different, this board has come up now. I am looking for a park oriented board that I can also take down ice steeps here on the east coast since my current stick is a Sierra Reverse Crew. Also I am 5'08/175 lbs w/ 10/10.5 boots. I would love to gowith the 154 to have a smaller park oriented board but don't want to push the envelope as far as the waist width and my weight is concernbed.
> 
> Thanks, and Yeah For It!


Hi Strick-9,

The Fun Kink is a terrific board but it is very soft an would not be my first choice for what you are describing. Very soft and NE icy steeps are not a perfect match, even with TBT. The ET's are still crazy fun for freestyling and in the park but are a bit stiffer and resist icy chatter quite a bit better.

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

confusion said:


> Hi - thanks to everyone - Wiredsport in particular - for posting some excellent advice. You've convinced me to try Bataleon this year. But which one?!
> 
> I'm looking for the most playful possible board that can still hold an edge at speed, on icy pistes if necessary, and float in the pow. It doesn't have to be an out and out powder board as I've got an old Malolo for that, but I don't want that sinking feeling when I do take it into the deeper stuff. After that I'm looking for something I can butter, spin and generally play around on. Reading this thread I'm thinking the Goliath 156.
> 
> I'm 5'9", 150 lbs, size 9 (US) boots and mainly ride in the Alps.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any wisdom you can throw my way.


Yes, The Goliath willl be the top contender. What you have described is a very broad range of uses from butters to icy pistes with some pow and spinning thrown in for good measure. Essentially, everyhing but pure street and race  That is the definition of what the Goliath does best. It spans those styles. 

The 156 will be an excellent choice. Are you growing? If yes or if you lean a bit to freeride over park then the 156. If no or if park, butters, spins is more important then the 153.

Thanks!


----------



## beach_boy

Hey Wiredsport, after reading through almost this entire thread I come to the decision of buying a Goliath. However, due to my geographical location there isn't a Bataleon dealer even remotely close so getting sized at a local shop is out. What length would you recommend for a guy who is 5'9", 175lbs and wears 10.5 (US) boots? I up in Northern Canada so I will be seeing my fair share of powder and groomed runs, with a little bit of park riding here and there.


----------



## halim

Hey WiredSport, I was looking at bataleon boards this year and was wondering what size you'd recommend for someone looking to start jibs/park and spins. I'm 5'10, 150lbs and wear size 10.5 (US) boots I ride in the pacific northwest so I wouldn't mind a board that can go on a few groomers if I get bored.

I had my eyes on the evil twin but was wondering if you could give a size recommendation. I found a cheap evil twin 156 but was wondering if that would be too big. Thanks!


----------



## TsEthan

Hey, I have A qustion for you. I like the size of the 153 WHATEVER, but not sure about the 24.9mm waist. Dont wanna drag my boots. I wiegh 134 and wear a 10 1/2 vans boot. thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

beach_boy said:


> Hey Wiredsport, after reading through almost this entire thread I come to the decision of buying a Goliath. However, due to my geographical location there isn't a Bataleon dealer even remotely close so getting sized at a local shop is out. What length would you recommend for a guy who is 5'9", 175lbs and wears 10.5 (US) boots? I up in Northern Canada so I will be seeing my fair share of powder and groomed runs, with a little bit of park riding here and there.


Hi,

With the Pow you guys can see and your riding preferences, the 158 Goliath will be perfect. Have a great season!


----------



## Wiredsport

halim said:


> Hey WiredSport, I was looking at bataleon boards this year and was wondering what size you'd recommend for someone looking to start jibs/park and spins. I'm 5'10, 150lbs and wear size 10.5 (US) boots I ride in the pacific northwest so I wouldn't mind a board that can go on a few groomers if I get bored.
> 
> I had my eyes on the evil twin but was wondering if you could give a size recommendation. I found a cheap evil twin 156 but was wondering if that would be too big. Thanks!


The ET is a great choice and an older model will work well. I would have suggested a 154 in the current model year. What year is the deck you are considering?


----------



## Wiredsport

TsEthan said:


> Hey, I have A qustion for you. I like the size of the 153 WHATEVER, but not sure about the 24.9mm waist. Dont wanna drag my boots. I wiegh 134 and wear a 10 1/2 vans boot. thanks


Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## halim

Wiredsport said:


> The ET is a great choice and an older model will work well. I would have suggested a 154 in the current model year. What year is the deck you are considering?


Sorry, I should have been more specific it's the 2011 Evil Twin Classic in a 156.


----------



## CornedBeef

I know this is the 2012 thread, but have a quick question about a 2009 riot I picked up on here last year.

Always thought it had a sintered base, but the base dries up really fast. So I googled it now and find it has an extruded base. Can someone tell me if this is a lower end extruded base or something like syntruded like they have on other boards. Thanks.


----------



## Wiredsport

halim said:


> Sorry, I should have been more specific it's the 2011 Evil Twin Classic in a 156.


My first choice for you would be the shorter 2012 154 with the new transitions.


----------



## adk

Wiredsport -this is a great thread. I'd appreciate your feedback in this. I'm looking for a new park board/all mountain freestyle, and I'm leaning towards the Evil Twin. I currently ride a 154 Rome Agent, but it feels a little long for me (I'm 5'6/130 lbs). I demo'd an Evo last season, but I didn't like how it felt outside of the park. So I'm looking at a 2011 Evil Twin. Do you think this will be a god choice for me? And if it is, should I go with the 147 or 151 (when looking at the 2011 line). Thanks!


----------



## beach_boy

Great, thanks Wiredsport.


----------



## halim

Wiredsport said:


> My first choice for you would be the shorter 2012 154 with the new transitions.


Sorry, I got completely confused on that. I meant it's a 155 evil twin classic (I don't think they made a 156). Do you think that's going to work out for me or should I still opt to grab a shorter board from you guys? Thanks again!


----------



## frechdaxx

Wiredsport said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Size 44 is 28 cm so at a straight stance (zero degrees) you would have a barefoot overhang of 3 cm at the waist. But...you do not mount at the waist. Depending on stance width this board will be between 26.0 and 26.3 cm. That leaves ~ 2 cm, but at normal stance angles this will reduce to between 0 and 1 cm which is a textbook perfect fit.
> 
> Thanks!



Hey,

got my Goliath 156 today. I put my boots on the board and they seem to be way too big..Dont have my bindings yet, but the overhang is about 2 cm..I attached some pictures below:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Do you think thats too much? I can just send the goliath back..But now I would have to pay about 100€ more, as the special is over 

Also I looked up the exact size of my boots and they are EU44, UK10 and US11..Didn't have earlier access to the tag on the inside.


----------



## Sick-Pow

*****warning, non-serious answer**********

^^^^^^^^^^Ride more duck ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## frechdaxx

Sick-Pow said:


> *****warning, non-serious answer**********
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^Ride more duck ^^^^^^^^^^


Yeah I thought about increasing my angles from 12/-12 to 90/-90  Will this work?

Seriously..Thats one of the most expensive Nitro boots and it has such a big footprint. Thats really bad..Any ideas?


----------



## Wiredsport

frechdaxx said:


> Yeah I thought about increasing my angles from 12/-12 to 90/-90  Will this work?
> 
> Seriously..Thats one of the most expensive Nitro boots and it has such a big footprint. Thats really bad..Any ideas?


Hi French,

With the normal lift from your bindings you will be in fine shape. When you have them mounted at your width and angles, you can test how much lean you will be able to get before you get drag. The board is the correct width for your feet. Boot padding is always the variable, but you look within a normal range.


----------



## adk

adk said:


> Wiredsport -this is a great thread. I'd appreciate your feedback in this. I'm looking for a new park board/all mountain freestyle, and I'm leaning towards the Evil Twin. I currently ride a 154 Rome Agent, but it feels a little long for me (I'm 5'6/130 lbs). I demo'd an Evo last season, but I didn't like how it felt outside of the park. So I'm looking at a 2011 Evil Twin. Do you think this will be a god choice for me? And if it is, should I go with the 147 or 151 (when looking at the 2011 line). Thanks!


Wiredsport - any feedback? I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts so I can make a decision on a board. Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

adk said:


> Wiredsport - any feedback? I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts so I can make a decision on a board. Thanks!


Hi adk,

Stoked to help. What is your foot size?


----------



## adk

Wiredsport said:


> Hi adk,
> 
> Stoked to help. What is your foot size?


I wear a size 8 boot.


----------



## Wiredsport

adk said:


> I wear a size 8 boot.


The 2011 ET 151 will be perfect for you.

Thanks!


----------



## frechdaxx

Wiredsport said:


> Hi French,
> 
> With the normal lift from your bindings you will be in fine shape. When you have them mounted at your width and angles, you can test how much lean you will be able to get before you get drag. The board is the correct width for your feet. Boot padding is always the variable, but you look within a normal range.


Thank you! On tuesday I will get my Burton Cartels in large, and then I will check how it all fits together


----------



## borborygmii

What's the best Evil Twin for me? I'm 160 pounds and wear a US size 10.5 snowboot. I keep my stance angles duck like 25 and -25 ish. 

Also, do I need a wide version of Evil Twin? What length? Thanks!


----------



## frechdaxx

No Wide Version needed  In my opinion the 157 Evil Twin should be fine


----------



## Wiredsport

borborygmii said:


> What's the best Evil Twin for me? I'm 160 pounds and wear a US size 10.5 snowboot. I keep my stance angles duck like 25 and -25 ish.
> 
> Also, do I need a wide version of Evil Twin? What length? Thanks!


Heavy duck stance like 25's lets you go much narrower. No wide needed. 154 cm will be a great choice.

Thanks!


----------



## Matuuh

Hey, i'm 6'2 and 190 lbs. I ride like 95% park and mostly jumps and I love to butter and some boxes too. I was thinking of either Bataleon airobic 157 or Evil Twin 157. I don't want a stiff board, I want it to be playful and most definately forgiving so i can learn bigger spins and also flips. So which board would be better for me? Oh and i've got size 11 boots so both have 255 mm right? so thats pretty much perfect as it seems.
Thanks !


----------



## Wiredsport

Matuuh said:


> Hey, i'm 6'2 and 190 lbs. I ride like 95% park and mostly jumps and I love to butter and some boxes too. I was thinking of either Bataleon airobic 157 or Evil Twin 157. I don't want a stiff board, I want it to be playful and most definately forgiving so i can learn bigger spins and also flips. So which board would be better for me? Oh and i've got size 11 boots so both have 255 mm right? so thats pretty much perfect as it seems.
> Thanks !


For inverts and bigger hits I would still suggest the ET. The Airobic will have a little advantage for butters / presses, but that is only part of what you are describing and the bigger stuff puts a much higher requirement of the deck.

The 157 will be terrific for your size. It is 255 at the waist.

Thanks!


----------



## buttertime93

where can i find the smile it's snowboarding Ts. I have looked everywhere online cannot seem to find it. Must ship to US.


----------



## FiveMan

Hi,

Does anyone know if there are any major differences to the Evil Twin from last seasons?

I've got the opportunity to pick up a mint condition Evil Twin from last season & want to check that it's still a decent board even compared to the new improved model this year.

Thanks!


----------



## buttertime93

the nose / tail is shaped different, there are slight differences but the technology is still the same.

From what I recall, I think this year's ET is same as last years ET artist edition.


----------



## Biornus

buttertime93 said:


> the nose / tail is shaped different, there are slight differences but the technology is still the same.
> 
> From what I recall, I think this year's ET is same as last years ET artist edition.


Nose and tail shape is different between artist edition from last year and the ET this year, but your point might still be true.


----------



## snowklinger

Aside from the blunted tips the other major difference is that this year they put a sintered base on it, which, IMHO is significant.


----------



## Wiredsport

FiveMan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any major differences to the Evil Twin from last seasons?
> 
> I've got the opportunity to pick up a mint condition Evil Twin from last season & want to check that it's still a decent board even compared to the new improved model this year.
> 
> Thanks!


There are substantial diferences. The new tip/tail transitions and shape change the contact length of any given size by roughly 4 cm. That is a lot and needs to be considered when sizing.


----------



## RedSkate

To anybody asking for help from WiredSport, I would research carefully before putting down your money on a board. WiredSport recommended a size 152 PURE JIB board for me and I weigh 130 pounds lmao. So make sure you research before listening to this guy.


----------



## buttertime93

if true, that is some bad advice!
i ride a 147 (may be on the smaller side but fine for me) and i weigh 135.


----------



## buttertime93

btw @wiredsports,
when are you guys getting the 2011 smile its snowboarding Ts? 
I see it in the bataleon catalog but does not seem like any stores are carrying them.


----------



## RedSkate

buttertime93 said:


> if true, that is some bad advice!
> i ride a 147 (may be on the smaller side but fine for me) and i weigh 135.


Yea, tell me about it. I was lucky that I made a new thread and most of the people recommended a 149. Other wise would have dropped 400$ on a 152 and wasted my money.


----------



## Wiredsport

For Bataleon Apparel:

Snowboard Apparel

Smile beanies / face masks sold out but should be back soon


----------



## Wiredsport

RedSkate said:


> To anybody asking for help from WiredSport, I would research carefully before putting down your money on a board. WiredSport recommended a size 152 PURE JIB board for me and I weigh 130 pounds lmao. So make sure you research before listening to this guy.


Hi Redskate,

Thanks for the comment. I am always happy to explain a suggestion if given the chance. Kindly povide a link to the thread where I made that suggestion and will let you know my process and reasoning. If you still disagree, I promise that I will respect your opinion. 130 lbs and Pure jib board is not enough info for a suggestion. I am sure that I would have requested more details as that is not enough information to determine any solid deck suggestion.

Thanks again!


----------



## buttertime93

I am looking for the smile! T.
Bataleon Snowboards 1112 :: CASUALS
Is this sold out, when do you think you will get them!?


----------



## Biornus

RedSkate said:


> Yea, tell me about it. I was lucky that I made a new thread and most of the people recommended a 149. Other wise would have dropped 400$ on a 152 and wasted my money.


No reason to give him shit. It should be well known that people have different stands on what size ratio should be and you are obliged to hear different peoples opinion.

I know it's partly for commercial purposes, but he has been extremely helpful in this post and answered most questions.

You should really just stop being a cunt and bugger off.


----------



## FiveMan

Wiredsport said:


> There are substantial diferences. The new tip/tail transitions and shape change the contact length of any given size by roughly 4 cm. That is a lot and needs to be considered when sizing.


Thanks for the comments guys.

I've demoed the 2012 Evil Twin 154, and absolutely loved it, so I'm definitely sold on the TBT, but not sure I can afford it this year. Would the Evil Twin 2011 154 ride similar, albeit a little slower with the extruded base & with the other changes? Is it still a good board?

I'm 5"9, 160lbs and size 10 UK boot, the 2012 154 seemed a good fit, any idea if I'd still be ok with the 2011 154?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wiredsport

FiveMan said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.
> 
> I've demoed the 2012 Evil Twin 154, and absolutely loved it, so I'm definitely sold on the TBT, but not sure I can afford it this year. Would the Evil Twin 2011 154 ride similar, albeit a little slower with the extruded base & with the other changes? Is it still a good board?
> 
> I'm 5"9, 160lbs and size 10 UK boot, the 2012 154 seemed a good fit, any idea if I'd still be ok with the 2011 154?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Stoked that you are loving the ET. Keep in mind that the 2011 ET used the same tech that built the reputation of the ET (and the whole Bataleon line along with it). These were and are great boards that are amzingly fun to ride. Last years 154 had 4 cm more contact length and effective edge than this years so it should be considered a longer board. To get a similar you would want to size down on last years model. If you have a chance to demo the older deck that would be perfect. 

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

buttertime93 said:


> I am looking for the smile! T.
> Bataleon Snowboards 1112 :: CASUALS
> Is this sold out, when do you think you will get them!?


That is a great looking T. We only caried 3 Bataleon T's this season but I will have our clothing buyer add those t's to our spring order.


Thanks!


----------



## FiveMan

Wiredsport said:


> Stoked that you are loving the ET. Keep in mind that the 2011 ET used the same tech that built the reputation of the ET (and the whole Bataleon line along with it). These were and are great boards that are amzingly fun to ride. Last years 154 had 4 cm more contact length and effective edge than this years so it should be considered a longer board. To get a similar you would want to size down on last years model. If you have a chance to demo the older deck that would be perfect.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for your help.

Unfortunately no one stocking the 2011 ET for me to try at my local fridge :thumbsdown:

I currently ride a 157 Burton Air from 2006/07. Do you think last seasons ET at 154 will be too big for me then?

My riding style up till now has just been riding on groomers at a reasonable speed, but I've started to try and learn some basic tricks, ride switch etc, and I'm looking for a board that's going to help me progress, be forgiving & just fun to muck about on on piste and hit small jumps etc.


----------



## Wiredsport

FiveMan said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Unfortunately no one stocking the 2011 ET for me to try at my local fridge :thumbsdown:
> 
> I currently ride a 157 Burton Air from 2006/07. Do you think last seasons ET at 154 will be too big for me then?
> 
> My riding style up till now has just been riding on groomers at a reasonable speed, but I've started to try and learn some basic tricks, ride switch etc, and I'm looking for a board that's going to help me progress, be forgiving & just fun to muck about on on piste and hit small jumps etc.


No, for what you are describing I think you will actually appreciate the extra contact and edge. The 2011 154 will be an awesome chocie.

Happy riding!


----------



## alvatros

*evil twin 154 or 157...*

Hi guys !! I´m 5,11 and 165 pounds. I don´t know could be the best choice for my riding (not park) but i like play with my board. It´s 154 small for me?? thanks and sorry for my english.


----------



## Wiredsport

alvatros said:


> Hi guys !! I´m 5,11 and 165 pounds. I don´t know could be the best choice for my riding (not park) but i like play with my board. It´s 154 small for me?? thanks and sorry for my english.


Hi,

Where are you doing most of your riding? Please let us know your foot size as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Himynameissean

Howdy I'm back again. I didn't get a chance to order my board yet, hit a rough spot at work. Long story short, I'm planning on ordering a board this week coming. I just wanted to ask again, Being 5'11", I float in between 170-185 pounds through out the winter, and I'm a size 12 in burton Moto's. You had recommened the Goliath 158w to me, but I'm curious if I could get away with a 157 non wide due to the "foot reduction" of the boots. I rose my friends 158 Ride, can't remember the model. But it wasn't a wide, and I didn't have any toe/heel drag, at least nothing really noticeable. :dunno:

Thanks again, and I'll be giving you a call Tuesday or Wednesday hopefully. 
Sean


----------



## Wiredsport

Himynameissean said:


> Howdy I'm back again. I didn't get a chance to order my board yet, hit a rough spot at work. Long story short, I'm planning on ordering a board this week coming. I just wanted to ask again, Being 5'11", I float in between 170-185 pounds through out the winter, and I'm a size 12 in burton Moto's. You had recommened the Goliath 158w to me, but I'm curious if I could get away with a 157 non wide due to the "foot reduction" of the boots. I rose my friends 158 Ride, can't remember the model. But it wasn't a wide, and I didn't have any toe/heel drag, at least nothing really noticeable. :dunno:
> 
> Thanks again, and I'll be giving you a call Tuesday or Wednesday hopefully.
> Sean


Hi Sean,

The effect of width reach farther than just toe/heel drag. Width also impacts leverage and edge contol. This is not related to boot size but rather to plain ol' foot size. With a size 12 you will definately want the 157 Wide, not the "normal" width 158.

Thanks again!


----------



## BritRich

*Goliath, ET or other?*

Hi Wiredsport,

Signed up to this forum after finding a link to this thread on another boarding forum. Wondered if you could give me a bit of advice on which board to choose.

I've demo'd a Goliath 160W at my local indoor slope and fell in love with the way it rode. So decided I wanted a new board but after looking on this thread I may actually want an ET 159W as I want to have a bit more fun on the slope and TBH I prefer the graphics too 

My current set up is a Burton Deuce 162W (I think), Triad bindings and Moto boots. Planning on reusing the bindings on my new board unless something else is more suitable?

My stats are: 6' 2", 200lbs (give or take a few lbs), duck with 15 -15 angles from what I can remember. My feet are 297mm.

Mainly after something that's going to be a bit more fun on the indoor slopes as they are so small but will work just as well on a mountain when I get the chance for 1 or 2 weeks a year. My GF is learning to board atm so something that's easy on the legs while I'm waiting for her to catch up would be good too.

Anyway, essay over, hope you can help,

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Brit,

You are correctly sized for the 160W Goliath or 159W ET. It sounds like you are mostly freeriding, cruising, etc. Is that correct. Let us know a little more about the terrain you get to visit when you hit the mountains and what you like to do out there. 

That is a rad decision to get to make: Goliath or ET? STOKED!


----------



## BritRich

Yeah like cruising the mountain when I get the chance, but primarily I will be using this board on indoor slopes practicing switch, butters, rails that kind of thing 

Went to Banff this year back in Feb but next year will be somewhere cheaper, Andorra or maybe France. Like I said wont be charging about the mountain anyway as the GF is still learning to board.


----------



## Wiredsport

BritRich said:


> Yeah like cruising the mountain when I get the chance, but primarily I will be using this board on indoor slopes practicing switch, butters, rails that kind of thing
> 
> Went to Banff this year back in Feb but next year will be somewhere cheaper, Andorra or maybe France. Like I said wont be charging about the mountain anyway as the GF is still learning to board.


Yeah! Then the ET 159W will be perfect. Stoked for you!


----------



## BritRich

Wiredsport said:


> Yeah! Then the ET 159W will be perfect. Stoked for you!


Cool thanks for that  Would the Triad bindings I have work well with the ET or would something else be better?

Just got to find somewhere in the UK that has stock of the 159W now


----------



## Wiredsport

BritRich said:


> Cool thanks for that  Would the Triad bindings I have work well with the ET or would something else be better?
> 
> Just got to find somewhere in the UK that has stock of the 159W now


Your triads will work well, but if you are in the market check out the Flux RK 30's with the ET. That combo is like PB and J.


----------



## aj567

*Which size evil twin?*

Hey there,

could you help me with figuring out which size snowboard to get? I'm 5'11', 175-180lbs and size US11. Aggressive riding style. I'm after a park board that will feel playful, but it needs to excel on the big kicker line (50ft +) rather than the rails and mini shred. I can also only afford to get one snowboard this season, so whatever I go with needs to be able to handle the odd powder adventure and a bit of pipe. I'm looking at an Evil Twin Artist Edition, given that it's got a flex profile in between the regular Evil Twin and the Riot - what size should I go for? All that said, I'm open to suggestions beyond the Evil Twin. 

Thanks a bunch, AJ.


----------



## Wiredsport

aj567 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> could you help me with figuring out which size snowboard to get? I'm 5'11', 175-180lbs and size US11. Aggressive riding style. I'm after a park board that will feel playful, but it needs to excel on the big kicker line (50ft +) rather than the rails and mini shred. I can also only afford to get one snowboard this season, so whatever I go with needs to be able to handle the odd powder adventure and a bit of pipe. I'm looking at an Evil Twin Artist Edition, given that it's got a flex profile in between the regular Evil Twin and the Riot - what size should I go for? All that said, I'm open to suggestions beyond the Evil Twin.
> 
> Thanks a bunch, AJ.


Hi AJ,

Riot 157. At 180 lbs and size 11, the ET will be solid but the Riot will send your riding to the next level. The Basalt in the tip and tail is noticable, epecially on BIG launches and landings. It will add up to increased confidence and going bigger again. It is stil plenty playful for rails and jubs at your weight. 

I want photos!


----------



## aj567

Wiredsport said:


> Hi AJ,
> 
> Riot 157. At 180 lbs and size 11, the ET will be solid but the Riot will send your riding to the next level. The Basalt in the tip and tail is noticable, epecially on BIG launches and landings. It will add up to increased confidence and going bigger again. It is stil plenty playful for rails and jubs at your weight.
> 
> I want photos!


Hey thanks so much for the quick reply! I thought you were going to say ET AE 157, but now I'll defo consider stepping up to the Riot. I'll see what I can do about photos!

On another note, how noticeable is the difference in flex between the regular and artist edition evil twins?

Thanks again,

AJ


----------



## Wiredsport

aj567 said:


> Hey thanks so much for the quick reply! I thought you were going to say ET AE 157, but now I'll defo consider stepping up to the Riot. I'll see what I can do about photos!
> 
> On another note, how noticeable is the difference in flex between the regular and artist edition evil twins?
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> AJ


I have ridden the Regular ET from this year but not the AE. I think I wrote this somewhere in this thread but just from flexing the two in the shop, we cannot notice any flex difference. They use the same "core" core, triax over triax, and there are no other additions that i am aware of so my guess is that the flex is identical.


----------



## aj567

OK thanks, good to know. I wonder why they rate the flex differently in the catalog and on their website? Flex rating is stated as 6-7-6 for ET; 5-6-5 for ETAE; 4-5-4 for Riot). Seems like a weird thing to do. Anyway, thanks for your help. AJ


----------



## Wiredsport

aj567 said:


> OK thanks, good to know. I wonder why they rate the flex differently in the catalog and on their website? Flex rating is stated as 6-7-6 for ET; 5-6-5 for ETAE; 4-5-4 for Riot). Seems like a weird thing to do. Anyway, thanks for your help. AJ


Yes, I wrote this to the earlier question as well but it is possibly a typo, possibly something I am missing. Flexing the Riot vs either of the ET's, you can easily notice the extra snap from the basalt. Between the two ET's We are not feeling any difference (not that a shop flex means much).


----------



## Matuuh

I just bought Bataleon Evil Twin 157, i'm 6'2 and 190 lbs, park mostly size 11 shoes. Will let you all know how it is. Just waiting for the snow. Oh gosh why hasn't it started snowing yet ?  Oh And i've got Union Contacts on them.


----------



## adk

I have the opportunity to buy a Bataleon test board of the Evil Twin. The seller is saying its brand new. The graphics look like this: 

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=bataleon+test+board&um=1&hl=en&client=safari&sa=N&tbo=d&tbm=isch&tbnid=1E751sOW7b4CsM:&imgrefurl=http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/31019-bataleon-test-board.html&docid=WEYFaalOr-BagM&imgurl=http://www.radcollector.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/SIA_2010_195.jpg&w=540&h=722&ei=dZPOTv6DGqWriQKG_q2KDA&zoom=1&biw=1024&bih=672

Can anyone give me some feedback about these test boards? Are the specs the same of a regular evil twin? Anything I should be worried about when considering a test board?


----------



## Himynameissean

Just ordered my 157w Goliath, Watch you guys will have some awesome sale on them now lol. I'm pumped for some snow, I'll post some pictures when It gets here.


----------



## extra0

I had a 2008 riot 155cm that was a good size on me, but was too stiff for me to really load up for big ollies and I don't need that much stability for the smaller park jumps I usually go off...so I'm looking at the Evil Twin this season. 

I'm 6'1"/180 lbs and can't decide between the 154cm or the 157cm ET. The lowered effective edge on the 2012 models has me thinking 157cm...but I want the board as skatey as possible (I have an Undisputed 163 for the deep stuff). What's your opinion and why?


----------



## Himynameissean

^^^^^ Drugs and alcohol...and lots of it my friend ^^^^^


----------



## Wiredsport

extra0 said:


> I had a 2008 riot 155cm that was a good size on me, but was too stiff for me to really load up for big ollies and I don't need that much stability for the smaller park jumps I usually go off...so I'm looking at the Evil Twin this season.
> 
> I'm 6'1"/180 lbs and can't decide between the 154cm or the 157cm ET. The lowered effective edge on the 2012 models has me thinking 157cm...but I want the board as skatey as possible (I have an Undisputed 163 for the deep stuff). What's your opinion and why?


Hi,

If you were stoked with the feel of your 55 Riot in terms of contact then you will want the 157 ET 2012. It actually has 1 cm less contact than your 155, so it is in effect a shorter deck. That combined with the flex differenc should give you the change you were looking for.

STOKED!


----------



## STRICK-9

anyone know the color scheme of the 157 Evil Twin?


----------



## Wiredsport

STRICK-9 said:


> anyone know the color scheme of the 157 Evil Twin?


Primarily white and green. The Tie Dye portion is green which has some blue.

Bataleon Evil Twin 2012 Snowboard


----------



## Copywrong1982

*not sure about goliath size*

Hi there,

Been looking at this thread for a while now. 

I'm mainly an all mountain rider, 60% slopes, 20% powder, 20% park. About 4 years of expierience.
I've tested the Goliath last week (loved it!), but I'm not sure about the size:

5'9", 165 lbs, size 10.5 : Would the Goliath 156 be the best choice?


----------



## Wiredsport

Copywrong1982 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Been looking at this thread for a while now.
> 
> I'm mainly an all mountain rider, 60% slopes, 20% powder, 20% park. About 4 years of expierience.
> I've tested the Goliath last week (loved it!), but I'm not sure about the size:
> 
> 5'9", 165 lbs, size 10.5 : Would the Goliath 156 be the best choice?


The Goliath 156 is a textbook choice for you. You are going to love that deck.


----------



## Aznglfer

I'm looking to buy a Bataleon board this year. I'm about 5'8" and I weight around 175. I have a 07 or 08 GNU CHB with MTX(156) right now with Rome 390s and Nike Zoom size 11. I like to mainly just ride, bomb down mountains, and once in awhile hit jumps and boxes. I'm looking into getting something shorter and softer. I mainly snowboard at Big Bear and Mountain High. I was looking at the Fun Kink(149 or 153), but I was wondering what you would recommend for me and your opinion on the Fun Kink


----------



## Copywrong1982

tnx man, just ordered it. will recieve it within 2 days!

One more question: My Girlfriend was also looking for a TBT board.
She tested the violenza last week decided to go for it. 

Her size:

5'2", 110 lbs, size 5 women! so a very small girl 

One small problem: she tested a 149 board (no other available while testing), this is to big for her, but she could handle it. The smallest size available for the violanza is 146. Normally i would say this board is a little to big, but the bataleon salesman at the test site mentioned that this wouldn't really be a big problem, since you won't really notice the extra inches because of tbt. And after all, she liked the 149, which was even bigger. Furthermore: the big advantage of the violenza is the small waist. It is quite hard to find a board thats not too wide with size 5. 


So she ordered the 146 violenza...I'm wondering if she made the right choice...


----------



## Wiredsport

Aznglfer said:


> I'm looking to buy a Bataleon board this year. I'm about 5'8" and I weight around 175. I have a 07 or 08 GNU CHB with MTX(156) right now with Rome 390s and Nike Zoom size 11. I like to mainly just ride, bomb down mountains, and once in awhile hit jumps and boxes. I'm looking into getting something shorter and softer. I mainly snowboard at Big Bear and Mountain High. I was looking at the Fun Kink(149 or 153), but I was wondering what you would recommend for me and your opinion on the Fun Kink


Hi Aznglfer,

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## Wiredsport

Copywrong1982 said:


> tnx man, just ordered it. will recieve it within 2 days!
> 
> One more question: My Girlfriend was also looking for a TBT board.
> She tested the violenza last week decided to go for it.
> 
> Her size:
> 
> 5'2", 110 lbs, size 5 women! so a very small girl
> 
> One small problem: she tested a 149 board (no other available while testing), this is to big for her, but she could handle it. The smallest size available for the violanza is 146. Normally i would say this board is a little to big, but the bataleon salesman at the test site mentioned that this wouldn't really be a big problem, since you won't really notice the extra inches because of tbt. And after all, she liked the 149, which was even bigger. Furthermore: the big advantage of the violenza is the small waist. It is quite hard to find a board thats not too wide with size 5.
> 
> 
> So she ordered the 146 violenza...I'm wondering if she made the right choice...


STOKED!

She made the perfect choice. Tip to tip length means nothing. We write this a lot, but this a a classic example of why. Consider that last years Violenza 145 had 111 cm of contact and this years 146 has 109 cm. This years 146 should be considered the "shorter" board.


----------



## Aznglfer

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Aznglfer,
> 
> Please measure your foot using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


Wiredsport,

My foot is 26 cm.


----------



## Wiredsport

Aznglfer said:


> Wiredsport,
> 
> My foot is 26 cm.


Got it. 26 cm Typically a US size 8. 

I am liking you better on a Goliath (or possibly an ET) than the Fun Kink. Th eFK is very soft and for the hill bombing that you described I think you will be much happier with on of the others. Are you open to that?

Thansk!


----------



## Aznglfer

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. 26 cm Typically a US size 8.
> 
> I am liking you better on a Goliath (or possibly an ET) than the Fun Kink. Th eFK is very soft and for the hill bombing that you described I think you will be much happier with on of the others. Are you open to that?
> 
> Thansk!


Thanks man, I'll take a look at the Goliath and the ET. Hopefully I will be buying one this week.


----------



## littlcor

*Japan Boarder*

WiredSport,

Suggestion Please!

6ft, 182lbs, Size 9.5 Boot,
I don't care about park, 
I just love tackling tough runs and picking my own lines wherever I can find powder. I'm looking for a board for some of the excellent powder days we get here in Japan. I own a 161 Goliath+Rome Targa that I have one season on and it has treated me well so far.

I was looking at purchasing the Bataleon Undisputed.

1. How much of an upgrade would this board be for my preferred riding style over the Goliath?
2. Will the Rome Targas be alright?
3. If I have no clue, please steer me in the right direction .
4. Will you stock the undisputed, and do you offer Military discounts?

Thanks, Sick thread you got going here!


----------



## extra0

I've been riding an undisputed with targas, pretty exclusively, since 2008 - Epic combo. Eventually, I just pushed everything to the back most inserts and rode everything from 5 foot deep pow to all mtn groomers and everything in between without a glitch. It could be the ultimate all mtn board (the omni is very similar).

Just recently, I dropped the targas for cartels, mainly because I got the cartels practically free, but also because Targas are 10 oz heavier and not nearly as damp.

The 2012 undisputed has "back seat" inserts which may be a problem considering they actually just moved the last 2 back one notch...meaning the second to last stance has completely disappeared (that was the "sweet spot" on the 163 cm, as far as I'm concerned).

Another possible issue (for me) is they switched from a medium coarse base grind to a fine grind. I ride the "wetter" powder of Tahoe and the medium was working very well.


----------



## Wiredsport

littlcor said:


> WiredSport,
> 
> Suggestion Please!
> 
> 6ft, 182lbs, Size 9.5 Boot,
> I don't care about park,
> I just love tackling tough runs and picking my own lines wherever I can find powder. I'm looking for a board for some of the excellent powder days we get here in Japan. I own a 161 Goliath+Rome Targa that I have one season on and it has treated me well so far.
> 
> I was looking at purchasing the Bataleon Undisputed.
> 
> 1. How much of an upgrade would this board be for my preferred riding style over the Goliath?
> 2. Will the Rome Targas be alright?
> 3. If I have no clue, please steer me in the right direction .
> 4. Will you stock the undisputed, and do you offer Military discounts?
> 
> Thanks, Sick thread you got going here!


I would actually suggest the Omni 164 for you. The Undisputed is a rad board but it is definitely a stiffer ride. If you were more focused on laying down the meanest carves then the Undisputed, but for Japan Powder you will love the Omni. 

Targas will be a solid match.

No miltary discount but we do sell at Lowest Manufacturer allowed pricing every day, all season. We will also beat anyone's price if you do happen to find some rascally retailer who is not respecting MAP.


----------



## Sjohns30

Hey there,

I was just looking for some suggestions on a good board for myself. 5'6, 145 lbs, men's size 8 boot. I am currently riding a 148 Lobster Jib....love that board. Previously rode a 154 Lib Tech Banana....fun but didn't like the instability at higher speeds and the wash out on landings. I ride in Tahoe and would like to have something that can handle the pow when it is here, good for the park as well, love the softness of the Lobster and the pop I get on it in comparison to the banana. Rode my friends 2012 ET 152......didn't ride long enough to be sold on it.....any other suggestions?


----------



## Wiredsport

Sjohns30 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I was just looking for some suggestions on a good board for myself. 5'6, 145 lbs, men's size 8 boot. I am currently riding a 148 Lobster Jib....love that board. Previously rode a 154 Lib Tech Banana....fun but didn't like the instability at higher speeds and the wash out on landings. I ride in Tahoe and would like to have something that can handle the pow when it is here, good for the park as well, love the softness of the Lobster and the pop I get on it in comparison to the banana. Rode my friends 2012 ET 152......didn't ride long enough to be sold on it.....any other suggestions?


The Goliath 153 will stoke you! This will be the perfect blend for your descrition and specs.


----------



## Sjohns30

Wiredsport said:


> The Goliath 153 will stoke you! This will be the perfect blend for your descrition and specs.


Thanks for the quick reply. If I were to lean towards the ET what size would you recommend?


----------



## Wiredsport

Sjohns30 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. If I were to lean towards the ET what size would you recommend?


I like you for the 152. Solid choice.


----------



## STRICK-9

OK All:

So I pulled the switch and just picked up a 2012 Evil Twin 157....now tring to decide on another board to round out the quiver. 

I am hoping the 157 ET will give me the flexibility to ride some pow and play all around the mountain, while learning in the park as well. Looking to add another deck that can handle all mountain, courdory and maybe act a little stiffer with a completely different feel than the ET.

I have an opportunity to add a 2011 Capita Mid-Life but have also thought about the Ultrafear....These decks are rated about 5.5/6 out of 10 for stiffness but was wondering if anyone has compared them to the ET.

The reviews of the ET are really confusing since some say the board is med/stiff yet their flex is 3/4 or other scales (reverse numbering)..which would suggest it is a little softer than the reviews claim. I have also heard the new ET is a little softer than years past....

So stoked on the ET and can't wait for it to arrive....

Thanks for any suggestions in advance.


----------



## Himynameissean

Just got my 157W Goliath today. Very excited for some snow now. Big thanks to Wiredsport with the sizing assistance. I've got just about a perfect +1cm of foot over hang off each side of the board. It's a lot wider than the board I was using last season, but hopefully it won't be to weird of a transition. 

Thanks again, :thumbsup:
Sean


----------



## Wiredsport

So stoked guys! Please post up some pics of you and your new Bataleon sticks either here or on our FB page. Our crew loves to see our decks killing it all over the world!

Thanks :cheeky4:


----------



## Himynameissean

I'll post some better pictures when I get bindings and some snow.


----------



## littlcor

Whats up WiredSports,

I'm looking to get a Bataleon and see what all the hype is about. I am looking for an all mountain that excels in pow. 
I'm not really a huge park rider, I would rather just hit a few natural jumps/cliffs on the way down. I also have some other park boards incase I decide to. I am thinking of getting a little longer board to float a bit more on the pow.

180lbs
5'7"
9.5 boot
:cheeky4:

Let me know what you think, I'm open to all suggestions


----------



## Wiredsport

littlcor said:


> Whats up WiredSports,
> 
> I'm looking to get a Bataleon and see what all the hype is about. I am looking for an all mountain that excels in pow.
> I'm not really a huge park rider, I would rather just hit a few natural jumps/cliffs on the way down. I also have some other park boards incase I decide to. I am thinking of getting a little longer board to float a bit more on the pow.
> 
> 180lbs
> 5'7"
> 9.5 boot
> :cheeky4:
> 
> Let me know what you think, I'm open to all suggestions


Stoked for you! Let me know where (what area of the world) you ride and what your current boards are. 

Thanks!


----------



## littlcor

Wiredsport said:


> Stoked for you! Let me know where (what area of the world) you ride and what your current boards are.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry I forgot to add that. 

I ride in northern Japan. My current Boards are a Burton 2008 Custom, and a Burton TWC V-Rocker board.


----------



## Wiredsport

littlcor said:


> Sorry I forgot to add that.
> 
> I ride in northern Japan. My current Boards are a Burton 2008 Custom, and a Burton TWC V-Rocker board.


Great, what sizes?


----------



## littlcor

Wiredsport said:


> Great, what sizes?


Both are 154s


----------



## Wiredsport

littlcor said:


> Both are 154s


You will love the Omni 158. Use the backseat inserts on the crazy deep days and let 'er run. STOKED!


----------



## ZeroGravity

hi everyone, hi wiredsports,

now that the ET has a sintered base, bataleon finally offer what i've been waiting for four years. at least i hope so, as i didn't have the chance to test this years boards. yet i'm not quite sure about what size i should get. i'm 5'11", about 150 lbs, size 9 boot. while i'd like to have a soft board for buttering/playing around all over the mountain i should still be able to ride medium and large kickers. for more aggressive riding, really huge kickers or pow i'll be using my yes limited edition 156.5. now i'm stuck between the 154 and the 152 evil twin...  what would you suggest?

thanks a lot!


----------



## Wiredsport

ZeroGravity said:


> hi everyone, hi wiredsports,
> 
> now that the ET has a sintered base, bataleon finally offer what i've been waiting for four years. at least i hope so, as i didn't have the chance to test this years boards. yet i'm not quite sure about what size i should get. i'm 5'11", about 150 lbs, size 9 boot. while i'd like to have a soft board for buttering/playing around all over the mountain i should still be able to ride medium and large kickers. for more aggressive riding, really huge kickers or pow i'll be using my yes limited edition 156.5. now i'm stuck between the 154 and the 152 evil twin...  what would you suggest?
> 
> thanks a lot!


I would go with the 154 for what you are describing although you are certainly an overlap size for both the 152 and the 154.


----------



## FiveMan

Hi guys,

I'm after some recommendations for some bindings to go with my new purchase, last seasons Evil Twin.

I've mostly just cruised the pistes up till now, but I want to start learning flat land tricks, spins, kickers etc, but will still be doing a lot of cruising.

So far I've got a list of;

Burton Cartels (too stiff?)
Flux RK30 (too soft for a lot of cruising?)
Flux TT30
Union Force

You're opinions and suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## buttertime93

i have the rk30s with ET, rode for the first time this weekend. I had different bindings with the ET last year and did not feel that the RK30s was too soft. I am also trying to learn ground tricks as well which is why i purchased the RK30s but I did not try any jumps with them yet.


----------



## FiveMan

Has anyone else got any recommendations on bindings for the ET?

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

FiveMan said:


> Has anyone else got any recommendations on bindings for the ET?
> 
> Thanks


The RK's are an incerdible match for the ET as are the tt's, The big question would be how do you like the feel of the urethane highback.


----------



## pete7:19

I'm using Rome Targas, swapping them between my Jam and my Airobic. They're ideal in theory for both as they are multi adjustable. I use them set to the softest with the Airobic for park and plan to use the stiffest with the Jam for piste charging. They won't get tested properly on piste for a couple of months but they hold up well on indoor snow.


----------



## EC99SS

Hi
I've read many of your posts and appreciate the advice you always give. Admittedly I'm new to the Bataleon line, however really stoked on the tech and board profiles. I'm hoping you can lend some of your advice on which deck to check out.

I currently rock a RIDE DH2.5 (156)(similar twin hybrid profile as their 2012 DH2). It's a stiff board that is very stable and forgiving. In my quiver is also a NeverSummer SL (155). I have since mainly used the Ride at the end of last season and beginning of this season. I love both decks.

I ride all mountain mainly on groomers, trees, and steeps. I like to ride at speed and will hit natural jumps where I can. I don't really venture into the parks other than to hit some jumps here and there (not monster ones). I'm not into jibbing or rails (honestly because I stink at those...haha). My riding is mostly So*Cal so hard packed, some freshies etc. I do hit good POW every so often in Colorado or SLC each season (but not often).

I'm looking for a deck that is stable at speed (ie especially on groomers with chop and crud) HOWEVER forgiving. I'm worried about too soft of decks as they tend to chatter a lot. I also don't like the very surfy or squirly feeling as I couldn't get quite used to it. I had a Skate banana from libtech at 152 and couldn't get used to it at fast speeds.

Should I perhaps look at the Jam or Omni? What is the main difference on how those two ride?

I'm open ears for any suggestions.

I'm also 5'7" and 165-170lbs. I use a 9 or 9.5 boot (depending on mfg).


----------



## Wiredsport

The Omni 158 will be perfect for what you are looking for. The directional outline will be better for you than the twin Jam and on those pow days it will be magic!


----------



## ashwinearl

*Recommendation please*

Hi,

43yrs old, 130lbs, intermediate rider, 7.5boot
-riding Mid Atlantic, USA(WV,VA) hardpack, ice, manmade snow.
-just like cruising, like to turn. Want fast turning, edge to edge. 
-no park/pipe

Just wondering your suggestions. I'm currently on a k2 151 Believer with the flat base. I like the flat base stability on flats, but am finding turn to turn harder to initiate, and blowing out heelside turns. Not sure if it is too long for me too.

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

ashwinearl said:


> Hi,
> 
> 43yrs old, 130lbs, intermediate rider, 7.5boot
> -riding Mid Atlantic, USA(WV,VA) hardpack, ice, manmade snow.
> -just like cruising, like to turn. Want fast turning, edge to edge.
> -no park/pipe
> 
> Just wondering your suggestions. I'm currently on a k2 151 Believer with the flat base. I like the flat base stability on flats, but am finding turn to turn harder to initiate, and blowing out heelside turns. Not sure if it is too long for me too.
> 
> Thanks


Camber is still king in edge toe edge performance. It gives you that litlle bit of spring and pop that is missing in other designs. The Goliath 153 will be a great choice for your specs.


----------



## I need a name

I snagged an aerobic for $150 last year from a closing shop. I'm now in the market for new bindings. Looking for "all mountain" bindings, I do a bit of park, a lot of ground tricks/butters, and occasionally some cruising. I've got a neversummer with ride NRC's for my charging stick.


I'm between union contact pros and cartels. Suggestions/ideas?


----------



## phony_stark

5'8" 150-155lbs I want to buy a bataleon whatever.

153 or 156? Your thoughts. I like cruising groomers, no bombing for me, and doing flat land stuff and jumps (180s), with the occasional box here and there. My everyday board is a gnu carbon credit (mostly due to lack of snow).

@I need a name - Contact Pros are awesome, can I throw in Malavitas($$$) and Cobrasharks($) as well the asym strap makes ground tricks feel great.


----------



## d15

phony_stark said:


> 5'8" 150-155lbs I want to buy a bataleon whatever.
> 
> 153 or 156? Your thoughts. I like cruising groomers, no bombing for me, and doing flat land stuff and jumps (180s), with the occasional box here and there. My everyday board is a gnu carbon credit (mostly due to lack of snow).
> 
> @I need a name - Contact Pros are awesome, can I throw in Malavitas($$$) and Cobrasharks($) as well the asym strap makes ground tricks feel great.


Easily 153.


----------



## westsiderider

Hey whats up everyone, I'm looking into getting a disaster for a full out jib board and i was just wondering if i should get the 148 or 151? Im about 6 feet tall, 120 lbs, and my boot size is a mens 10. Im﻿ currently riding a 2012 Funkink 154 and it works perfect for an all mountain board, but im thinking of the disaster for spring time shredding and on days when i ride parks laps all day long.

Thank you


----------



## littlcor

*Old vs New tech*

I have a Goliath 161W from 2009. How much has really changed since then as far as technology? I was looking at picking up another Goliath but I don't know how much has changed since then.

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

westsiderider said:


> Hey whats up everyone, I'm looking into getting a disaster for a full out jib board and i was just wondering if i should get the 148 or 151? Im about 6 feet tall, 120 lbs, and my boot size is a mens 10. Im﻿ currently riding a 2012 Funkink 154 and it works perfect for an all mountain board, but im thinking of the disaster for spring time shredding and on days when i ride parks laps all day long.
> 
> Thank you


So, reading your other posts in this thread, do you now have 3 or 4 Bataleons? Please list them for us so that we can help you find your missing link.


----------



## Wiredsport

littlcor said:


> I have a Goliath 161W from 2009. How much has really changed since then as far as technology? I was looking at picking up another Goliath but I don't know how much has changed since then.
> 
> Thanks


The newer decks (reshaped this year) have less contact length in any given size. You would need to go longer to get the same contact length. What is your weight and foot size?


----------



## littlcor

Wiredsport said:


> The newer decks (reshaped this year) have less contact length in any given size. You would need to go longer to get the same contact length. What is your weight and foot size?


6 foot, 184 lbs, 9.5 shoe size, but for some reason I wear 10.5 thirty two boots.


----------



## Wiredsport

littlcor said:


> 6 foot, 184 lbs, 9.5 shoe size, but for some reason I wear 10.5 thirty two boots.


Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## westsiderider

I only had a Funkink and a riot and i sold the riot so now the Funkink 154 is the only board i got. Just lookin at the 148 disaster for an all out jib board.


----------



## Jaxxon

Hello, a Dutch boarder here. I know we don't have mountains but within a few hours of driving there's plenty of fun to be found 

I have a question about the Bataleon the Jam, I'm looking to buy one this year. Currently I have a Golliath 157 from 2007. This was my first board and I reaaly like it. With this one I progressed a lot in the years. But it's getting old, so time for a new one. I can go for an other Golliath because I like my old one but I think the new one is more freestyle/park oriented?
I think the Jam is taking it to the next level for me, a bit stiffer, a bit faster but still alround.

I'm in doubt about the length of the board I should take. I can get a really good deal on a 162 Jam but perhaps this one is way to big for me?

Me:
- 1,80 m long (5'11" ?)
- 85 kg (187 lbs)
- Bootsize 44 (10,5 us)

So what will be a good length for me, will the 162 work. And how about my bootsize. I don't think I will get drag but perhaps the board is to wide?

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

westsiderider said:


> I only had a Funkink and a riot and i sold the riot so now the Funkink 154 is the only board i got. Just lookin at the 148 disaster for an all out jib board.


There will be no real advantage to your riding this deck in 148. 151 will be a solid choice.


----------



## firlefranz

Hello Guys,
I am currently looking for a bataleon board. But I'm not sure what board/size will be good for me. I could get a really good price for the Goliath 160w, the Whatever 158w or the ET 156w. I would mostly ride in Austria (EU) allmountain, groomers and park, almost no powder. I just can't decide which one to get. 

Height: 6'2 foot
Weight: 165lbs
Boot: 12 US


----------



## sweeper

Back again. Ended up not getting a Goliath last season as I still hadn't found boots.

Just sorted my boots, tried on loads of different pairs and ended up with some US12 Nike Vapens. Still set on getting a Goliath though, but assuming I'm going to need a wide?
So US12 Vapens + Cartels, 155lbs, 6' 2". Goliath 157W?


----------



## firlefranz

firlefranz said:


> Hello Guys,
> I am currently looking for a bataleon board. But I'm not sure what board/size will be good for me. I could get a really good price for the Goliath 160w/157w, the Whatever 158w or the ET 156w. I would mostly ride in Austria (EU) allmountain, groomers and park, almost no powder. I just can't decide which one I should get.
> 
> Height: 6'2ft
> Weight: 165lbs
> Boot: 12 US


Nobody?  
I'd really appreciate an answer. My local shop has a special offer until the 15th of February to get 30% off every of the mentioned boards. Therefore, I am a litte bit in hurry. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## extra0

those are all perfectly good boards for your weight and foot size. Basically, I'd probably go with the larger board if I was going to ride more all mtn than park and I'd go smaller board if I was only going to spin around in the park and on groomers. You can fine tune from that depending on each board's actual specs/strengths


----------



## firlefranz

Okay thanks,

I guess it will be the Goliath since I ride about 70/30 groomers and park. Still not sure what size I should get. Prefer the look of the157w abit more, but still...


----------



## sweeper

Yo firlefranz. Only just noticed we are almost identical stats and looking for the same board. From what I've seen the Whatever is super flexy, I think the base is also a step down from the Goliath so it's supposedly not as fast. I ride mostly groomers too, with a tiny bit of park. I demoed a Goliath 156 a few weeks ago and I really, really liked it so I'm set on either the 157w or maybe the 160w, seemed pretty playful but not too flexy if that's worth anything. Haven't tried the ET. All I can say is that TBT was really good. Wiredsport will probably be able to offer a better insight into which length will be good, guessing he's off for the weekend though.


----------



## firlefranz

Thanks sweeper, I just browsed the whole thread for about 3hours, looking for people with similar stats. I kinda aim for the 157w Goliath considering my foot size is about 28,5cm. The ET 156w would be a great bargain, but I'm not sure if it's too park orientated and short for my style. Hopefully, Wired will be able to provide some insight.


----------



## chrisl2000

I have been looking at the fun kink. I want a relatively soft park board (riding mostly midwest golf courses) mostly for jumping small to med kickers and maybe a box from time to time. 

I have been riding a pretty fast sintered base, will I regret getting extruded? I really like the graphics/color of the fun kink (not that it is the main reason to buy a board).


----------



## NWBoarder

I have ridden the Whatever. It is VERY soft. However, the base on it is damn fast. It just wants to go, all the time. The Whatever claims all-mountain, but I would put it more towards a park deck, unless you're really light and small, then it's probably all-mountain. It is not a total noodle good only for jibbing though. I have never ridden the other Bataleon boards, but I owuld not want to have one as my main ride. The TBT is best for park or powder, not so much for groomers IMO. You can read my thoughts on the Whatever here -- http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/46330-bataleon-whatever-thoughts-impressions.html


----------



## Jaxxon

Jaxxon said:


> Hello, a Dutch boarder here. I know we don't have mountains but within a few hours of driving there's plenty of fun to be found
> 
> I have a question about the Bataleon the Jam, I'm looking to buy one this year. Currently I have a Golliath 157 from 2007. This was my first board and I reaaly like it. With this one I progressed a lot in the years. But it's getting old, so time for a new one. I can go for an other Golliath because I like my old one but I think the new one is more freestyle/park oriented?
> I think the Jam is taking it to the next level for me, a bit stiffer, a bit faster but still alround.
> 
> I'm in doubt about the length of the board I should take. I can get a really good deal on a 162 Jam but perhaps this one is way to big for me?
> 
> Me:
> - 1,80 m long (5'11" ?)
> - 85 kg (187 lbs)
> - Bootsize 44 (10,5 us)
> 
> So what will be a good length for me, will the 162 work. And how about my bootsize. I don't think I will get drag but perhaps the board is to wide?
> 
> Thanks!


Anybody? Like firlefranz I can get a good deal and am in a bit of a hurry  Any help will be welcome. Thank you!


----------



## LJLLJL

I'm 1,90 m/80kg and have 164 Goliath from last season, I'm happy with the length when bombing down the hills. However, for park purposes it feels a bit clumsy. The jam being a bit stiffer, my guesstimate is that 162 will work if you're really and absolutely into bombing with a stiff board.


----------



## Jaxxon

Thanks for the reply! I don't spend a lot of time in the park. Otherwise I would choose a different board. But I do like to play on and around the slopes/piste. The Jam maybe a bit stiffer than the Golliath but I think it's still a playfull board not only for going downhill very fast. Or am I wrong about this one?


----------



## pete7:19

I have the 09 Jam in 157 (5'9" and 76Kg) Directional, stiff and fast It's a piste charger, that's what it does best, so to say it can't handle groomers is way off the mark. There are far better Bataleon boards out there for park and all mountain though. Check out Bataleons own website for their full specs. 
For jib/park I'm using the 12 Airobic in 151, it's perfect for me.
For an all mountain though and if you want that super fast sintered base I'd recommend the ET, or the Riot if you're after something stiffer. The ET has the same sintered base as the Goliath and the Riots base is similar to the Jam. If I were going for a one board quiver I'd be looking at ET and Riot.


----------



## chrisl2000

How soft is the flex on the Evil Twin/Lobster Park? I am trying to narrow my selection down between that and the Airobic. I am looking for a park board on the softer side that can be buttered but dont want something totally limp.

I see the Evil Twin is rated a 6-7-6, but I get the impression that it is on the stiffer side for a park board. On the other hand I have seen people call the Whatever (which has a flex rating of 7) a borderline noodle. Does anyone have any insight?

I am leaning towards the softer flex of the Airobic, but like the sintered base of the evil twin. Also I hear the lobster park is slightly softer than the evil twin, but they are both given the same rating. How much difference (if any) is there?

If I do end up going with the Airobic would a 157 be a good size for me (6'2" 195 lbs, size 11 boot)?


----------



## honeycomb

The evil twin is not soft, it's a medium/stiff jump board that you can do anything on, but if you're looking for a soft board for buttering it's not it. I have the fun kink, rated as an 8 flex, softer than the whatever, but it's not a noodle at all. The FK is flexy with lots of pop, also presses fairly easily, but I wouldn't call it soft. The airobic sounds like a good fit for you, 157 should be a good size. I havn't tried the airboic yet, I'd like to see how the JIB TBT feels. I can tell a difference between the twin TBT on the ET and the Freestyle TBT on the FK. The FK is REALLY fast edge to edge and has more of a skate feel to it, the ET has a bit wider center base and feels more stable landing jumps, both have the same edge hold and good stability at speed. The jib tbt on the airbic has an even wider center flat on it than the ET, and it starts closer to the bindings, not sure if I'd like how that feels or not.

I have last years 154 ET and a '10 153 fun kink(I'm 5'11" 170lbs), has the flex or anything else on these boards changed since then? other than the base on the ET


----------



## chrisl2000

Thanks a lot, thats exactly what I was looking for! 

So you feel good on the fun kink at speed? I was also looking at it but figured it would be way too soft. Other than the TBT difference it looks pretty similar to the Airobic.


----------



## honeycomb

The fun kink feels great doing everything, the only bad thing I can say about it is edge hold on solid ice isn't quite as good as boards with MTX or similar edge tech. 

Hopefully someone knows if they changed the flex on this board since '10, the new one could be softer than the one I have.


----------



## LJLLJL

I saw some Bataleon 11/12 boards for good prices, so I'd appreciate if you could help me with the sizing. I'm 6'3 tall, weight 180 lbs . I currently have 164w goliath, but I'm looking for a more park oriented board, but still want to be able to just go fast if I want. Mostly jumps and flatland tricks, not too keen on tacoing on rails. The options would be Evil Twin, Airobic or Fun.Kink. My boot length is 32 cm, bare foot 28,5 cm. I've ridden 158 board previously, so going shorter shouldn't be a big problem. I'm just wondering if Airobic of Fun.kink will be just too noodly for me? But in the other hand, I wonder how different the ET will be, if compared to my 10/11 Goliath? So, suggestions for a model and a suitable size?


----------



## extra0

I'm about your same size and weight (6'1" and 175 lbs) and my park board is a 154 evil twin. My powder board is a 163 undisputed, so I can see how you're pushing it on a 164 wide for anything other than deep powder.

as you know, the evil twin has a sintered base, so that may be something to consider (pro or con)...It's also relatively stiff for a park board. The Airobic is rumored to be very soft and the funk.kink in between the two, leaning on the softer side (funk.kink might be a good compromise)


----------



## LJLLJL

Thanks for a fast reply! Yep, I probably should have picked a bit shorter Goliath. But it's still a fun board. It just sometimes feels a bit clumsy. Would you still describe the ET as a playful board, despite for its stiffness? I was thinking about 157 length in both, ET or fun.kink. 

What size boots/feet you have? Just want to consider the heel/toe drag...


----------



## extra0

well, I had the 155 riot before and I liked the size, but it was just too stiff for me. I got the 154 ET because it's softer in the tips. If I would have got the fun.kink, it may have been in the 157 because it's significantly softer throughout the entire board than the ET.

I wear 11 (US) tennis shoes, but wear size 10 salomon boots (their sizes are a bit different than other brands). No heel/toe drag whatsoever on Bataleon boards.


----------



## blunted_nose

I know im kind of late but im going to order a board from wiredsport in the next few days but i cant decide if i want the jam 162 or the goliath 161. Im 6'2 200 pounds and i ride the whole mtn. pow to groomers to tress and everything in between. i have a park boars so im good there. the jam is stiffer which i like but i dont know if putting extra 70 bucks down is worth it? size 9.5 boots... and how is shipping to canada?


----------



## Wiredsport

blunted_nose said:


> I know im kind of late but im going to order a board from wiredsport in the next few days but i cant decide if i want the jam 162 or the goliath 161. Im 6'2 200 pounds and i ride the whole mtn. pow to groomers to tress and everything in between. i have a park boars so im good there. the jam is stiffer which i like but i dont know if putting extra 70 bucks down is worth it? size 9.5 boots... and how is shipping to canada?



The Goliath 161 would be my top choice for you. Such a fun board for what you are looking for and a great fit for your specs. STOKED!


----------



## blunted_nose

mind you i have been snowboarding for about 8 years now and i have been trough that park rat stage where all i would do is ride park, but i came to appriciate the mountains the older i grew. I do not want something that will hold me back as i will stary away from park ever more and get into backcountry hiking but i had a soft board and i tought it was fun im just looking for something stiffer so i can charge those runs but in no way am i going to be trowing of 40ft jumps and hugh cliffs...


----------



## Wiredsport

blunted_nose said:


> mind you i have been snowboarding for about 8 years now and i have been trough that park rat stage where all i would do is ride park, but i came to appriciate the mountains the older i grew. I do not want something that will hold me back as i will stary away from park ever more and get into backcountry hiking but i had a soft board and i tought it was fun im just looking for something stiffer so i can charge those runs but in no way am i going to be trowing of 40ft jumps and hugh cliffs...


That is what i gathered from your earlier post. The Goliath is amazing for the mix you are describing. Excess stiffness does not equal more fun in the backcountry. You (anyone) can charge hard on the Goliath and it will be there for you. It is one of those boards.


----------



## blunted_nose

Exactly what i wanted to hear. Thank you so much. Ill be ordering it today or tomorrow, wanna save me one? 
ps-You are extremly helpful in this tread and the fact that you went out and answered so many question made me want to order from you. Awesome customer services... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport

blunted_nose said:


> Exactly what i wanted to hear. Thank you so much. Ill be ordering it today or tomorrow, wanna save me one?
> ps-You are extremly helpful in this tread and the fact that you went out and answered so many question made me want to order from you. Awesome customer services... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


One Bataleon Goliath 2012 Snowboard 161 cm is now on hold for Mr Blunted Nose from Snowboarding Forum .


----------



## blunted_nose

Wiredsport said:


> One Bataleon Goliath 2012 Snowboard 161 cm is now on hold for Mr Blunted Nose from Snowboarding Forum .


<3, :thumbsup:.


----------



## Trox

I am having a problem setting up my wife’s new 2012 Feelbetter with 2012 Gnu Women’s Park bindings. All the screws that came with the bindings (14mm) are too long and bound up on the bottom of the insert before the washer engages the disk. Thankfully they did not push in to the base or damage the insert only the screw threads. I have also tested a Burton disk with a 16mm and the Gnu disk with a 13mm they both engage the washer to the disk, but I can see it starting to damage the bottom threads. Do all Bataleon’s have shallow inserts requiring a hunt for shorter hardware?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Trox,

This is a combination of screw length, washer thickness and recess, and insert depth. I remember that Gnu or Roxy (maybe both) sent around new hardware kits after having shipped their 2012 bindings last year. Do you know if the hardware on yours had been swapped out? Likely worth an email to the seller or to Gnu. Post up a pic of the hardware you were sent with a reference (measuring tape, ruler, etc) and we will be happy to compare to the correct kit and if we can assist we will get you straightened away.


----------



## oldlady

Wiredsport; I just ordered a 2012 153 Whatever from you. Crazy cheap! :thumbsup: Thanks for your feedback and help you've provided


----------



## Wiredsport

oldlady said:


> Wiredsport; I just ordered a 2012 153 Whatever from you. Crazy cheap! :thumbsup: Thanks for your feedback and help you've provided


STOKED! You are in for a great winter. 

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Trox

I do not know if the hardware was changed. I did compare this hardware to my 2012 Park bindings I used on my 2010 Skate Banana and 2012 Park Pickle (purchased from Wiredsport) and they are the same length. I received an email today from Mervin and they said M6x14mm and that is what the picture shows.


----------



## Wiredsport

Trox said:


> I do not know if the hardware was changed. I did compare this hardware to my 2012 Park bindings I used on my 2010 Skate Banana and 2012 Park Pickle (purchased from Wiredsport) and they are the same length. I received an email today from Mervin and they said M6x14mm and that is what the picture shows.


Yessir, that is the correct hardware. A few thoughts (it may be none of these). The baseplate/disc combo on the park bindings was a little "picky" last year. The disc was very thin and it was possible for it to be placed in a way where it tilted slightly. If tightened in that position then the "low" screw(s) could potentially bottom out. 

Also, Loc-Tite can bunch or flake in. That can cause a false bottom or block the screw. 

We did not find an insert issue with Bataleon 2012, but it is always a good measure to check inserts for resin that could have deposited during manufacturing. 

Let me know if any of this helps.


----------



## Trox

Thanks for your suggestions I'll try those


----------



## joelseph

Hey Wired what size board would you suggest for me? I'm looking for a fun jib board and have com0e to favor the airobic. I am 5'8" 140 lbs and size 10 boot. Thinking about the 154 or possibly 151? Would there be a big difference?


----------



## Wiredsport

joelseph said:


> Hey Wired what size board would you suggest for me? I'm looking for a fun jib board and have com0e to favor the airobic. I am 5'8" 140 lbs and size 10 boot. Thinking about the 154 or possibly 151? Would there be a big difference?


For a jib deck the 151 will be awesome. With the 154 there is a 2 cm difference in contact length, a fraction of width, but at your weight the 151 will be great. If you want to sneak a little more well rounded performance out of it then you could notch up to the 154 (but in that case we would likely suggest another model).


----------



## joelseph

Wiredsport said:


> For a jib deck the 151 will be awesome. With the 154 there is a 2 cm difference in contact length, a fraction of width, but at your weight the 151 will be great. If you want to sneak a little more well rounded performance out of it then you could notch up to the 154 (but in that case we would likely suggest another model).


Sounds good man. Definitely appreciate the advice. Tell your boss you need a raise


----------



## RickB

great thread!

curious to see what suggestions i'll get :thumbsup:

a couple years ago i bought a Jam 161w off the classifieds here, i had to see what tbt was all about after reading so much about it. That board blew my mind, amazing. I sold it to a friend when i tweaked my back and couldn't ride.

Now i'm ready for another board, and as much as i loved the Jam- i'm looking to go for something more playful and less of a badass. I'll be riding with my 2 young kids so i might as well have something that's fun for buttering around on, and still be able to handle some higher speed and hopefully a bunch of powpow on when i get the chance.
Will be riding mostly Bridger Bowl and some at BigSky.

No park for me, too old.

Weight is 210lbs
Foot is sz 10
Height= lots

While i'd love a '13 model, i think i'll stick with wiredsport.com 's selection of '12 boards.

Here's what i'm thinking- 158w Whatever or a 160w Goliath.
A little worried that the Whatever will be too soft??

(also, i know i dont _need_ a wide board, i just think that it helps when really laying it over in a carve. the Jam was sooo fast edge to edge i couldn't believe it and it was a wide)

I should probably consider the Omni too, but i'd be concerned it wouldn't be as fun for messing around on the green runs that i'll be on with my kiddos.

Open to suggestions! 
Thanks in advance:thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport

Stoked that you had so much fun on the Jam!

A few suggestions on your new deck. With a size 10 you should not go with a wide model. The Whatever is the correct stiffness for your specs for what you have described.

I would highly suggest the Whatever 159. It is perfect fro what you are looking to do...and much more. Yeeeeeaaaaaahhhhhh!


----------



## hktrdr

RickB said:


> great thread!
> 
> curious to see what suggestions i'll get :thumbsup:
> 
> a couple years ago i bought a Jam 161w off the classifieds here, i had to see what tbt was all about after reading so much about it. That board blew my mind, amazing. I sold it to a friend when i tweaked my back and couldn't ride.
> 
> Now i'm ready for another board, and as much as i loved the Jam- i'm looking to go for something more playful and less of a badass. I'll be riding with my 2 young kids so i might as well have something that's fun for buttering around on, and still be able to handle some higher speed and hopefully a bunch of powpow on when i get the chance.
> Will be riding mostly Bridger Bowl and some at BigSky.
> 
> No park for me, too old.
> 
> Weight is 210lbs
> Foot is sz 10
> Height= lots
> 
> While i'd love a '13 model, i think i'll stick with wiredsport.com 's selection of '12 boards.
> 
> Here's what i'm thinking- 158w Whatever or a 160w Goliath.
> A little worried that the Whatever will be too soft??
> 
> (also, i know i dont _need_ a wide board, i just think that it helps when really laying it over in a carve. the Jam was sooo fast edge to edge i couldn't believe it and it was a wide)
> 
> I should probably consider the Omni too, but i'd be concerned it wouldn't be as fun for messing around on the green runs that i'll be on with my kiddos.
> 
> Open to suggestions!
> Thanks in advance:thumbsup:


I see that you are aware of the width issue, but am still going to pick up on it: Not only do you not need a wide board, you almost certainly would be (considerably) worse off with one. Edge-to-edge is just one thing - sufficient edge pressure and control is just as important. 
This is especially true for carving - I am pretty sure that a regular width board would be much better for your carving than a wide one...


----------



## RickB

i knew i wouldnt get off the hook with this wide/non-wide thing!

thanks for the reco's!

lets talk width for a sec

the difference on the whatever is 9mm |____ |

split that in half and it's 4.5mm added to either side of the board, that's about 3/16's of an inch | |

the Jam i had was my first wide board and it didnt pose any problems for me, maybe it would bother a shorter rider? (i'm sorta tall)

i almost think the little bit of extra width works well when really tilted over, keeps the boots outta the snow. (i only run -3º on my back foot)

Wiredsport, Thanks for the vote on the Whatever! I would've guessed you'd say Goliath  I get to save a few bucks!


----------



## Wiredsport

RickB said:


> lets talk width for a sec


Yup. Let's get it perfect.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## RickB

27.4 

i like stickers (had to make the post longer)


----------



## Wiredsport

RickB said:


> 27.4


Got it. The Whatever 158 Wide is 26.3 at the waist and 27.3 at the center inserts. That gives you 1 mm of overhang a zero degrees and with any angle at all you will be within the confines of the edges. a 10 degree angle would put you about 1 cm shy of the edges. You don't want that.

The 159 is 254 waist and 264 center insert. That gives you a centimeter at zero degrees and plenty of room for angle which will result in better leverage, more power, and more fun!


----------



## RickB

you and your math! :thumbsup:

alright, i'll do it, but just this one time.

Thanks for the help, let it snow already


----------



## Lester86

Looking a Bataleon for a all around park board, considered other boards but I'm almost positive I'm going with Bataleon, I looked at the Evil Twin the only thing was I heard if was on the stiffer side plus the Twin TBT has a narrower center base then the GLOBAL WARMER came along with the park TBT which is wider I'm going to assume better to stability going into jumps and also it's still good for jibbing and rails and butters. Any objections on this board for med - big jumps ? Also size suggestion if I'm only going to use for park . I'm consider 148 or 151 I normally ride a 154 all mountain so I know the 154 will be to much .. I'm 160lbs 5'7" size 10 boot 

Thanx


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Lester,

The new GW was designed to be a high end material park board that shares it other specs with the Airobic. There is carbon between the bindings which stiffens the mid section a bit and adds immediacy to the response there as well. It gets a sintered base and the hardwood stringers move from the center (on the Airobic) to edge (on the GW). Bataleon lists the flex as the same for both models, but the GW feels (a little - OK, very little) stiffer. 

The ET is a more powerful deck, but I would still hesitate to call it on the stiff side. That will depend a lot on what you have been riding. So...What have you been riding?

Thanks!


----------



## Lester86

In the last 3 years or so I've been on Burton Custom (tradition camber) didn't care for it to much but it was on the stiff end, Lib Tech Banana Magic (current all mountain board) its also on the stiff end i really like this board but its not that forgiving, I also have a Jones Hovercraft for pow (med-stiff) but I love that board in Pow amazing


----------



## Wiredsport

Lester86 said:


> In the last 3 years or so I've been on Burton Custom (tradition camber) didn't care for it to much but it was on the stiff end, Lib Tech Banana Magic (current all mountain board) its also on the stiff end i really like this board but its not that forgiving, I also have a Jones Hovercraft for pow (med-stiff) but I love that board in Pow amazing


In relation to the Banana Magic (in the same size) the ET is a little softer and the Airobic/GW are a lot softer.


----------



## Lester86

I'm actually looking for something softer do you think the GW will be too soft for big jumps ?? Only reason I'm asking is that if it will work well all around then ill get that one, ET is good but it's got twin TBT narrow for jibbing and there are only 2 with the Park TBT and GW takes the cake between them. Also you think I can get away with getting a 151? I'm trying to keep it shorter for park use


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi again,

No board is perfect at everything. It is always a series of compromises. The difference in TBT width between Park and Twin is subtle. The difference in flex between the ET and GW in pretty significant. The GW will be much more playful for presses, butters etc and will be great for jibbing but will not match the ET or your Lib for big hits. 

Going to a 151 on the GW would work for sure but you will again lose some positivity in landing those bigger hits.


----------



## Lester86

Yeah I rather work a little harder on the presses and butters then short myself o the landings, I'll go with the ET

What do you suggest 152 or 154? for park only


----------



## Wiredsport

Lester86 said:


> Yeah I rather work a little harder on the presses and butters then short myself o the landings, I'll go with the ET
> 
> What do you suggest 152 or 154? for park only


152. The 152 is a bit softer than the 154 as well so it will give you a bit of a middle ground. STOKED!


----------



## Lester86

Wiredsport said:


> 152. The 152 is a bit softer than the 154 as well so it will give you a bit of a middle ground. STOKED!


Thank you for all the help, definitely picking up the ET 152


----------



## RickB

order placed! thanks wiredsport.com (may or may not have gotten the wide, or not, maybe) :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackSnow

*Goliath vs Whatever*

I currently have an older Goliath that needs to be replaced. I'm debating between getting another Goliath as my all mountain go to stick, but am curious about the Whatever. Am I right to assume that the Whatever it is basically a lower end version of the Goliath?


----------



## Wiredsport

BlackSnow said:


> I currently have an older Goliath that needs to be replaced. I'm debating between getting another Goliath as my all mountain go to stick, but am curious about the Whatever. Am I right to assume that the Whatever it is basically a lower end version of the Goliath?


Not exactly. The Goliath is also stiffer (triax versus biax) gets a sintered base, different insert positions/options and different size options.


----------



## TomB

*Whatever 153 or 156*

Great thread which has persuaded me to buy my first board, the Whatever. As it is my first board, I'm a little unsure whether to go for the 153 or 156. I'm 5'8, 150lbs and boot size US9.5. I'm a beginner/intermediate with only 1 week's boarding behind me but I anticipate I'll be mostly cruising, dipping in and out of the powder occasionally but not much time in the park. Which size would you guys suggest (wired, I'm looking a you )?

Also, I was thinking of combining the board with Burton Mission Restricted 2012 bindings. Good set up or not?

Grateful for any replies


----------



## Wiredsport

For what you have described, the 156 will be ideal. Awesome board!


----------



## frechdaxx

I'm currently selling my Bataleon Evil Twin 157 2012. Rode it two days and exchanged it for a NeverSummer which I could get for a great price here in the UK. Usually Im living in Germany, where prices for NeverSummer Boards are way too high, so I just had to buy it. The Evil Twin looks like a new Board, which makes sense as I only used it in the Alps in Montafon for two days. If someone is interested post me a message. Put it online here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...bataleon-evil-twin-157-2012-a.html#post532514


----------



## BlackSnow

Wiredsport said:


> Not exactly. The Goliath is also stiffer (triax versus biax) gets a sintered base, different insert positions/options and different size options.


Thanks for the info, I ended up ordering the 2012 Goliath. It wil be replacing my 2010. I cant wait to get out there and play around on it!


----------



## Lester86

*2013-2013 Evil Twin*

Guys I picked up a 152 Evil Twin a few weeks back going to finally test it out this weekend one question you guys recommend I throw some wax on it or ride with the factory stuff?? I'm assuming it comes waxed from the factory no?


----------



## Lester86

*Bataleon Evil Twin Thread issues*

So as I mentioned before I was planning on taking out my new Evil Twin tomorrow but my plans were quickly changed when I tried putting my bindings on for the first time on the board ... first off I'm not a newbie to installing bindings that said I was screwing on the bindings got all 4 screws on (loose) to start them off then started tightening them down lightly and 3 went on fine the last one I was trying to tighten and it was tight after about a 1/2 of turn. I stopped didn't put any pressure on the screw and tried to reverse it no luck couldn't move forward or backward it was seized on it felt.. Did anyone have this happen to them it obvious was happen it got cross thread but how is that possible if it started off fine then out of no where it's stuck. Any suggestions on how to avoid this because I'm honestly nervous to put bindings on the new one


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

So that understand, are you saying that you are now unable to back the screw out and that it is on in 1/2 turn? If that is the case you are still at the very top of the insert and there should be little problem. Let us know.


----------



## RickB

saloman said:


> I'm a pretty hard charger on the groomers and in the glades, and seek the powder whenever and wherever it's available. My stick of choice has been an NS Raptor which has done the job admirably.
> 
> I've stayed away from most freestyle riding based on a busted knee and but I'm looking to dabble with some freestyle riding this year for the days without the fresh snow. So basically a board that can bite on the groomers but still playful. What I'm having trouble with is finding something that isn't too flexible but flexible enough to justify a second board. Would I go "freestyle" or "all mountain freestyle."
> 
> My stats are 215 lbs with a 9.5 boot.
> 
> Any feedback would be much appreciated.


i'd say Goliath


----------



## MSH

How much stiffer is whatever compared to the fun kink?

I'm looking for something to butter on and play around on the mountain, no park or jibs.


----------



## extra0

MSH said:


> How much stiffer is whatever compared to the fun kink?
> 
> I'm looking for something to butter on and play around on the mountain, no park or jibs.


according to the bataleon website , the whatever is "1" unit of measure stiffer than the fun kink. 

overall, bataleons are a little stiffer than most other brands, so, if you're just playing around, I'd suggest the fun kink.


----------



## MSH

extra0 said:


> according to the bataleon website , the whatever is "1" unit of measure stiffer than the fun kink.
> 
> overall, bataleons are a little stiffer than most other brands, so, if you're just playing around, I'd suggest the fun kink.


Hehe yeah I know there's a 1 unit of measure difference but I'm hoping for a reply from someone who has tested them both to find out how much of a difference that is... :thumbsup:

I was set on a Fun Kink but I found a good deal on a used Whatever on eBay and that's why im wondering which to buy.


----------



## blunted_nose

What size for 6.2, 210lbs. 157 et or 160 goliath. trying to get a contrast to my billy goat so softer but something fast so sintered.


----------



## extra0

^I think the 157 ET would be better for you


----------



## blunted_nose

extra0 said:


> ^I think the 157 ET would be better for you


Is it softer? Looking for something that might be more of a softer extreme contrasting my billy goat. If that's the case im ordering a 2013 bataleon et and some 2013 flux tt30's. Shit, im going to have to work my ass of.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Blunted,

I am sticking with my original suggestion:

The Goliath 161 would be my top choice for you. Such a fun board for what you are looking for and a great fit for your specs. STOKED!


----------



## MNRailRat

Hey I'm looking for mainly a jib board. I don't hit many jumps and if I do they're under 40 feet. I was looking thinking about the Disaster or the Whatever. Im 6'1 and 160 and a size 9 boot. What do you think?


----------



## blunted_nose

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Blunted,
> 
> I am sticking with my original suggestion:
> 
> The Goliath 161 would be my top choice for you. Such a fun board for what you are looking for and a great fit for your specs. STOKED!


Compared it to billy goat it would be an all mtn board just like goliath. Im looking at something that can also jib, but then again any board can jib. Does it matter if i pick up a et 2013, i really like graphics...  <- NEWB comment.


----------



## extra0

both the goliath a ET are about the same stiffness, but I'm pretty sure the shorter board will flex more under equal weight...correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## blunted_nose

extra0 said:


> both the goliath a ET are about the same stiffness, but I'm pretty sure the shorter board will flex more under equal weight...correct me if I'm wrong


Yeah but im looking for a park board. something softer, and i was under impression that goliath would be all mtn?


----------



## blunted_nose

And i am probably going with 157 et 2013 or i might go with 161 goliath but most likely et, what bindings should i pair it up with? Ether switchback binding because of padding even tough it looks cheap or flux tt30.


----------



## MSH

MSH said:


> How much stiffer is whatever compared to the fun kink?
> 
> I'm looking for something to butter on and play around on the mountain, no park or jibs.


what do you think wiredsport?


----------



## Wiredsport

Please give a little more description of the type of riding you are going to be doing. I know you mentioned no park or jibs, what stokes you?


----------



## MSH

Side Hits on Vimeo

Stuff like this, i live in Iceland and the mountains are small and so are the jumps. There's not much fun riding my Undisputed here so I want to change my riding altogether this winter, I want something that I can have fun on while shredding down a basic blue.


----------



## Wiredsport

MSH said:


> Side Hits on Vimeo
> 
> Stuff like this, i live in Iceland and the mountains are small and so are the jumps. There's not much fun riding my Undisputed here so I want to change my riding altogether this winter, I want something that I can have fun on while shredding down a basic blue.


The Whatever is your clear choice.


----------



## MSH

Yeah? Ok bro thanks, what is the fun kink designed for?


----------



## Wiredsport

MSH said:


> Yeah? Ok bro thanks, what is the fun kink designed for?


This line of Bataleon's description says it best:

"Soft (but not too soft) flex with FREESTYLE TBT is great for buttering and pressing rails, will not wash out if you land with your weight slightly off the bolts"


----------



## blunted_nose

Wiredsport said:


> The Whatever is your clear choice.


Hell i kindof want to do this aswel but on stepper terrain, Evil twin or Whatever? If you say goliath once again, im getting it and trusting you. Im just scared it might be just as stiff as my billy and then ill have two of the same purpose board. I want softer and jibbier feeling. I need a model and a size, pairing it up with some flux tt30. Spec's: 210 lbs, 6.2 ft. 157 evil twin or 158 whatever, OR 158 goliath? OR....? BTW - sidehits is the best feeling vid i have ever seen. Looks like such a cool thing to do when its not dumping.


----------



## Wiredsport

Possibly I misunderstood, What is the range of riding you will be using this new deck for?


----------



## blunted_nose

Wiredsport said:


> Possibly I misunderstood, What is the range of riding you will be using this new deck for?


Well when you recommended the goliath i was looking for all mtn stick with more towards big mtn riding. now im looking something opposite of my billy goat(stiff as fuck).... instead of Goliath i bough a billy goat.


----------



## Wiredsport

blunted_nose said:


> Well when you recommended the goliath i was looking for all mtn stick with more towards big mtn riding. now im looking something opposite of my billy goat(stiff as fuck).... instead of Goliath i bough a billy goat.


Hi,

Have you ridden the Billy Goat? Are you keeping it?


----------



## blunted_nose

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you ridden the Billy Goat? Are you keeping it?


Yeah, rode it and didnt like that much for having fun. Hella of a carving board tho. im keeping it, so i have a board for all mtn and now i want something way softer. But i still need to be albe to ride anything, whatever?


----------



## Wiredsport

blunted_nose said:


> Well when you recommended the goliath i was looking for all mtn stick with more towards big mtn riding. now im looking something opposite of my billy goat(stiff as fuck).... instead of Goliath i bough a billy goat.


Hmmmm. Reading trhough the lines it sounds like you will have the most fun on the Goliath and could easily use that for everything and love it. If you are set on keeping the BG (which it sounds like you are working with, but don't really love) then add the Whatever.


----------



## blunted_nose

Wiredsport said:


> Hmmmm. Reading trhough the lines it sounds like you will have the most fun on the Goliath and could easily use that for everything and love it. If you are set on keeping the BG (which it sounds like you are working with, but don't really love) then add the Whatever.


Would i be screwed if i went with et or airobic? Im looking for something with a really blunt tip, or better yet, capita shapeshifter.


----------



## RickB

all the bataleons have blunted tips this year i think.


----------



## BigO5659

Hey WiredSport, I'm going to be picking up a 159 Whatever from you guys with some TT30's. (stats are 5'7 205 lbs size 10 boot Intermediate rider, groomers and park only for now), really stoked that loast year's model is still in stock for a good price haha. I need a setup recommendation for my girl who is 5'0 125lbs size 5-5.5 boot beginner rider. I was thinking the Feel Better but have no idea what size and I have not used the Flow design bindings so I was wondering if they're good to learn on. 'Preciate it!


----------



## BigO5659

Edit to last post- Just saw that Flow has added a hybrid strap system with a toe cap...and the indecisiveness begins...thinking about the five se now instead of the TT30's


----------



## blunted_nose

BigO5659 said:


> Edit to last post- Just saw that Flow has added a hybrid strap system with a toe cap...and the indecisiveness begins...thinking about the five se now instead of the TT30's


Go for flux. Im getting exactly the same setup for goofying around, tt30's and whatever. Im just not sure what size, i mean i was going for the 161 goliath so should i get the 159 whatever? Or airobic in 157? or et in 157?


----------



## blunted_nose

One last question, wiredsport, what snowboard if i want the widest tbt possible and sintered base? Boards im choosing from are: ET, whatever, Airobic, Gulli edition or Global warmer. I want sintered base and soft. I might go with whatever but the blunted shape isnt as pronounced as other boards.
EDIT- and im not getting the goliath because if i like tbt, then ill sell my goat and buy something with tbt that is similar to my billy goat.


----------



## snoWorm

Great thread ... (read 12 pages that almost helped me)

Decide to go with Bataleon this year, and try to find out which board is best for my riding!
No big jumps, no Tube, no rails for me! Trying butters, presses and spins on the ground, trying ollies ,little jumps over things I see on ground (learning pretzel, trying very small jumps with grabs,180 and all this staff, learning on this staff).

Looking for Whatever but I am not sure if it is too stiff, cause I really want to press it down but while I am riding! Also looking at GW but I worried if it is similar to urban boards flex .

Whatever 158W
G.W. 156W
or something else ?

_6.1 height , 180lbs , size 13 and... trying to go to the next level!_

What do you think?


----------



## Wiredsport

The Whatever 158W will be a great choice for your specs. It will be amazing all around and easy to press for you. 

Happy riding!


----------



## Robisten8

Wired,

I'm looking for a new Bataleon. I last rode an '09 Goliath 153, but stopped riding for a couple years. I have packed on a few pounds since then and looking for a new board. I was checking out the new Goliath's but can't find any in stock....anywhere! After reading/researching, I'm starting to wonder if it's still the right board for me.

Here's the info. No park, no jumping, just a 38 year old former wakeboarder looking to ride groomers and whatever powder I can find on the edges of blues and greens. My experience is limited on snow, but I'm a fast learner with wake experience. I'm 5'6" 170 size 9. The Whatever has intrigued me a bit as well. 

So what call should I make, the Goliath or Whatever? Or another model? 

I have a second part question as well. My wife is gonna be starting out as well, just her second time to try snow. Former competitive cheerleader that still has youth on her side at 27. She's very strong 5'04" 145ish and size 8 womens boot. I want to put her on a Bataleon as well and noticed you have a FeelBetter in 152.....Is that a good match for her. Love the price!


----------



## Wiredsport

Go for the Whatever 156 and the Feelgood 152 for her. Those are terrific choices, will set you up for great riding in a wide range of conditions and you can pick most of it up at blowout prices.

STOKED!


----------



## Robisten8

Perfect....thx!


----------

